# Punkte braucht das Team!



## Oliver (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal ein paar Ergebnisse hochgeladen, was knapp 90 Punkte gebracht hat


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Ergebnisse hochgeladen, was knapp 90 Punkte gebracht hat


Sagt er da mal eben locker daher  Good Job 

Gib mir nen Pot, Dice und vor allem Freizeit; dann ich hol auch mal wieder welche


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Juni 2008)

ich versuch mal in den Ferien aus alter Hardware was rauszukitzeln.
(GeForce 2, Heizplatten usw.)


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön  
Habe gestern auch noch welche hochgeladen und 12,2 Punkte bekommen  
Go on Team 

edit: Noch 23pkt und wir haben HWLuxx überholt


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2008)

So der QX wäre jetzt angeschafft (*outsch*)

D.h. im Laufe der nächsten Wochen wird es von mir wohl auch wieder neues geben. Das Ziel dabei? Stummerwinter von Platz 1 im 06er der 8800GTS/640 Klasse zu holen. Viel fehlt nicht


----------



## Aerron (14. Juni 2008)

tja Mehr ist mit meinem Kasten so nicht zu machen  trotz neuer Wakü alle ergebnisse die ich mit Drei Kernen Gemacht haben Liesen sich mit 4 Kernen nicht verbessern ausser im 06 habe ich endlich die 20 tausdender hürde geschaft !


naja was solls alles Guten dinge sind Drei  muß noch 14 tage warten !


gruß Aerron


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2008)

So,meine Ergebnisse vom E7200 sind auch hochgeladen,sind aber noch nicht alle on.
Werden so um die 15 Punkte sein.


----------



## Aerron (15. Juni 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> So,meine Ergebnisse vom E7200 sind auch hochgeladen,sind aber noch nicht alle on.
> Werden so um die 15 Punkte sein.


 


minus die punkte die ihr mir weg nimmt  naja gut mein e 7200 mit 3,6 Ghz war auch nicht die wucht 

egal gebt alles  

Gruß Aerron


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juni 2008)

Bin jetz auch dabei, hab gleich satte 1.1 Punkte geholt 
Is sogar áuf 0.9 geschwunden 

Macht schon Bock, aber ich hab zur Zeit etwas Lern-Stress, in 3 Wochen oder so wirds wieder etwas chilliger, dann guck noch mal was ich noch optimieren kann. (Dann sieht mein E7200 auch mal 1,45V @air oder so). Und die HD3870 & Q6600 meiner Sis werden dann vllt auch durchgebencht.


----------



## olsystems (16. Juni 2008)

Hab auch ein paar Ergebnisse die letzten Tage hochgeladen aber das waren Leider nur 1,4 Punkte bis jetzt.

Das mit alter Hardware wird wohl auch nichts bei mir hab meine 6800GT auf 450 Oced aber das bringt anscheind gar nichts!?

Naja etwas Feintunig tut eh noch Not an meiner 88GT mal schaun was da noch geht!

LG
olsystems


----------



## olsystems (25. Juni 2008)

So und die nächsten Punkte gehollt bin mal gespannt was mein Feintuning noch alles für Punkte bringt!

LG
olsystems


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (26. Juni 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> So der QX wäre jetzt angeschafft (*outsch*)
> 
> D.h. im Laufe der nächsten Wochen wird es von mir wohl auch wieder neues geben. Das Ziel dabei? Stummerwinter von Platz 1 im 06er der 8800GTS/640 Klasse zu holen. Viel fehlt nicht




wenn du das schaffst.. respeckt

so.. mit einer gtx 260 hab ich gestern 10 punkte geholt^^


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2008)

Sooo.

Mein alter AMD Donnervogel hat unter Server 2008 nochmal knapp 3 Punkte mehr geholt. Jetzt hab ich nix mehr an Hardware zum benchen.

Knapp an Gold beim wPrime1024 vorbeigerauscht. 15 Sekunden bei 1h Laufzeit (naja 59min 57sec.)

Muss wohl jetzt in den Betrieb fahren und mal gucken was so ein PIII 1000 noch her gibt.

Schade dass man bei den X2 4200+ unübertaktet nix mehr holen kann.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön Leute  weiter so 

Bin gespannt was wir auf der AOCT reißen werden


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (27. Juni 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schön Leute  weiter so
> 
> Bin gespannt was wir auf der AOCT reißen werden



danke, ebenfalls

aber wegen der AOCT ... hä? kann man das essen?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/18914-1-aoct-alsfeld-hessen.html

Da findest alles was du wissen musst


----------



## Overlocked (27. Juni 2008)

Tja- wenn ihr sowas mal in München machen könntet... 

Ich bräuchte auch mal paar Pünktchen, aber mit meinem Q6600 stoße ich mit einer LuKü an Grenzen Falls jmd. noch einen Potti hätte ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse...


----------



## olsystems (28. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Tja- wenn ihr sowas mal in München machen könntet...
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch mal paar Pünktchen, aber mit meinem Q6600 stoße ich mit einer LuKü an Grenzen Falls jmd. noch einen Potti hätte ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse...




Für München oder Nürnberg wäre ich auch!!!

LG
olsystems


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn sich da ne mitfahrgelegenheit bietet, ich auch^^


----------



## memphis@Mg (28. Juni 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> wenn du das schaffst.. respeckt
> 
> so.. mit einer gtx 260 hab ich gestern 10 punkte geholt^^




nicht WENN er es schäfft wie sagt mcZonk immer,
 meine KILLER einstellung zu Hardware und sein kleines händchen glück dies zusammen da fällt dieser PLATZ 1 um VIELE punkte! das VERSPRECHE ich hiermit! 

*rüber zwinker zu mczonk*


----------



## Kovsk (28. Juni 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> nicht WENN er es schäfft wie sagt mcZonk immer,
> meine KILLER einstellung zu Hardware und sein kleines händchen glück dies zusammen da fällt dieser PLATZ 1 um VIELE punkte! das VERSPRECHE ich hiermit!
> 
> *rüber zwinker zu mczonk*


Gut und damit verspreche ich dir das Stuwi das net so stehen lässt  Du kennst ihn doch auch. Der aktuelle 06er im HWBot ist mit seinem alten QX auf Kaskade... der neue macht unter LN2 5,45GHz 
Aber evtl gibts ja nen Battel live auf der AOCT, Boris ist ja evtl da


----------



## memphis@Mg (29. Juni 2008)

ja dann würde es nen battel geben keine angst! glaube mir ich halte was ich verspreche


----------



## Kovsk (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube dir ja auch, klar jeder Score kann gebrochen werden. Aber Boris ist so hartnäckig mit der Kartenklasse  Naja mal schauen wer am Ende den Goldennen hat  Mir ists wurst


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (1. Juli 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> nicht WENN er es schäfft wie sagt mcZonk immer,
> meine KILLER einstellung zu Hardware und sein kleines händchen glück dies zusammen da fällt dieser PLATZ 1 um VIELE punkte! das VERSPRECHE ich hiermit!
> 
> *rüber zwinker zu mczonk*



 .. naja, hoffen wir das besste


----------



## McZonk (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn der QX mitspielt, wirds krachen


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Juli 2008)

und der wird mitspielen wenn nicht werde ich dem schon eins husten keine angst 

ich höre hier nur negative stimmung auf nen rekord ich bin da guter ansichten weil viele wissen garnicht das ich und mczonk schon sehr lange anfangen die HW zu selektieren  die ddr3 kits zb oder boards testen usw


----------



## olsystems (1. Juli 2008)

Ne nicht nur bei der Hardware und em Wissen was ihr habt sehe ich die Sache als sehr realistisch an das ihr ne Rekord aufstellt in welchen Benchmark sei ja mal dahin gestellt aber mindestens einer fällt davon geh ich ganz sicher aus!!

Viel Spaß dabei und vorallem Glück denn das braucht ihr auch!!!

LG
olsystems


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Juli 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> *Ne nicht nur bei der Hardware und em Wissen was ihr habt sehe ich die Sache als sehr realistisch an das ihr ne Rekord aufstellt in welchen Benchmark sei ja mal dahin gestellt aber mindestens einer fällt davon geh ich ganz sicher aus!!*
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei und vorallem Glück denn das braucht ihr auch!!!
> 
> ...




 danke und ich hoffe das da auch ein paar rekorde fallen


----------



## f3rr1s (16. August 2008)

ja  Habe gerade Platz 4 Gemacht mit meinem Phenom in super_pi 1M vll Quetsch ich Morgen doch mehr als 3ghz aus ihm raus xD


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2008)

Sehr schön 

Habe heute auch schon Ergebnisse erreicht die ca. 120 Punkte wert waren 

@ f3rr1s: Du kannst ja auch noch die ganzen anderen Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen  Da kommen bestimmt auch noch ein paar Punkte zusammen.


----------



## f3rr1s (16. August 2008)

Hmm jo werd ich Wohl Morgen machen gleich erstma aufs Hafenfest hehe aber jetzt bin ich Motiviert


----------



## Schnitzel (16. August 2008)

@der8auer
Hatte es schon auf HWbot gesehen.
Haste deinen 85er en bisschen gequält?
Wir haben Platz 30


----------



## Oliver (17. August 2008)

Mitte September sollte mein E8600 hier sein. Pretested auf 6,3+ GHz für 3D


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2008)

Oha 

Damit wirst dann einiges reißen können


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. August 2008)

tja mal sehenwie lange der das mit macht meiner hat bis jetzt die 6,3 nur 30min mit gemacht danache war schluss-.-


----------



## GUschorschi (17. August 2008)

sauber jungs ....... also ich hatte meinen 86er bei zimmertemp mit lukü schon auf knapp 4,9 .... ich finde, dass das ziemlich gut ist.

mal ne andere frage. finde irgendwie kein programm, mit dem ich den fsb bei meinem evga 790i sli ultra im windows noch ein bissel hochschrauben kann. kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## devon (17. August 2008)

des geht glaub nur in der Nvidia System steuerung


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. August 2008)

Ich sage da nur 5,8 Punkte und hier!

Habe den Medion-PC meines Kumpels gebencht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## theLamer (30. August 2008)

hi ich bin auch der Crew beigetreten


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage, ich habe mit meinem Phenom den höchsten Takt im HW Bot geschaft. Aber, ich habe keine Punkte bekommen und der ist noch nicht in der Hall of Fame gelistet. Erst wenn ich auf View Top 100 gehe sehe ich mein Ergebnis. 

Wieso ist das so? Sorry, ich bin ein absoluter Noob im hwBot


----------



## crooper (30. August 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage, ich habe mit meinem Phenom den höchsten Takt im HW Bot geschaft. Aber, ich habe keine Punkte bekommen und der ist noch nicht in der Hall of Fame gelistet. Erst wenn ich auf View Top 100 gehe sehe ich mein Ergebnis.
> 
> Wieso ist das so? Sorry, ich bin ein absoluter Noob im hwBot




Nur geduld!

Es dauert etwas bis die Ergebnisse bewertet werden.
Ich habe die ERfahrung gemacht, dass (zumindest bei mir) die Ergebnisse so um 15 bis 20 nach voll bepunktet wurden.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Jo, ich würde sagen in 1-2 Stunden solltest du deinen Goldpokal und die entsprechenden Punkte erhalten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

> Lee: 2.2 points - hardware awards: 1x


Da isser 

Ich hab mich heut gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Erster Platz beim 9550er^^


----------



## theLamer (31. August 2008)

hab auch grad 1 award geholt, in den nächsten Tagen werde ich mich an meine Radeon 9250SE machen und die mit nen A64 4000+ @ 2,88 Ghz laufen lassen, ma schaun was draus wird.


----------



## olsystems (20. September 2008)

So auch mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag von mir: 23 Punkte und 2mal Platz 3 in der Klasse der 88GT 1GB und 8400GS.

LG
olsystems


----------



## olsystems (21. September 2008)

Weiß jemand warum meine ganzen Ergebnisse weg sind?

Voll Geil warum mach ich mir denn die ganze Arbeit jetzt stehen wieder alle Alten drin die vor 2 Wochen da waren!

LG
olsystems


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Result history

Es wird dich sicher einer gemeldet haben weil dein Screenshot nicht ausreichend ist.
Man sieht die Auflösung nicht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## olsystems (21. September 2008)

Aha dann frag ich mich wie man beim Aquamark bescheißen kann, bei wprime oder Super PI die sind ja auch alle weg.

EDIT: Genauso das die ganzen ergebnisse on der 8400GS die alen sind und nich die neuen wo sie auf 735MHz gelaufen ist.

Grüße


----------



## darkniz (21. September 2008)

Schau dir hier mal deine Ergebnisse an. Der Moderator hat immer dazugeschrieben, was mit dem Ergebnis nicht stimmt. Beim Aquamark z.B. sind der CPU und GPU Score verdeckt und bei wPrime hast du die falsche Version benutzt.

Wenn die neuen Ergebnisse gelöscht werden, werden automatisch die alten Ergebnisse wieder genommen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Also Gründe sehe ich da zwar nicht, aber gut...

Gruß,
André


----------



## darkniz (21. September 2008)

Über den Link zur Übersicht > auf ein Ergebnis klicken > in dem sich öffnenden Fenster erscheint das Ergebnis mit Screenshot > auf der linken Seite unter den Daten der Hardware gibt es den Punkt _Options _und da auf das Icon "_entry modification log_" klicken. Da steht die Begründung des Moderators.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Oh, jetzt hab ich das auch gelesen.

Danke dir. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## darkniz (21. September 2008)

In den nächsten Tagen wird es ein Update meines Einsteiger-Guides geben, da sich einige Dinge geändert haben und da werde ich es mit ergänzen.


----------



## olsystems (21. September 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen wird es ein Update meines Einsteiger-Guides geben, da sich einige Dinge geändert haben und da werde ich es mit ergänzen.



Dann müssten aber alle wPrime ergebnisse gelöscht wurden sein und das war es nicht sondern nur der wo ich mit den E6750 die 3.9 Punkte bekommen hab!

Der andere ist ja drin geblieben.

Naja was solls mach ich halt den ganzen schmarn nochmal. 

LG
olsystems


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. September 2008)

Hab gestern abend mal ein bißchen alten Kreppel hochgeladen. Der E5200 macht dank BSEL und VMod gut 3,5GHz - das hat für einige neue Cups&Medals bei meinen alten AGP-Karten gereicht.

Zudem hab ich jetzt auch eine 6800 Ultra am Start, die ist auch gut dabei.

Wenn die HW-Bot-Crew auch endlich mal die 6800GTs aus der 6800er-Plain-Vanilla-Liste entfernt, dürfte noch ein bißchen was dazukommen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2008)

BTW:
für Vantage gibt es jetzt auch Punkte.
Also ran an den Speck.


----------



## devon (27. September 2008)

Ich hab uns heute auch noch 27.9 Punkte geholt mit Lukü

263859 - AM3 : hwbot.org - devon's Aquamark score  11th 13,1Punkte

31211 - 3DM05: hwbot.org - devon's 3Dmark 2005 score 6th 14,8Punkte

21350 - 3DM06: hwbot.org - devon's 3Dmark 2006 score gab keine Punkte mein altes war besser

Hier könnt ihr noch nachschauen was ich heute und gestern so getrieben hab http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...extrem-lukue-referenz-kuehlung-benchen-2.html


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2008)

@ Schnitzel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ndlich-punkte-fuer-3dmark-vantage-scores.html 

Wir haben in der letzten Woche glatte 200pkt gemacht  weiter so


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2008)

Ich wusste doch daß ich das irgendwo schon gelesen hab.
Jetzt wirds dann wohl wirklich Zeit für Vista.


----------



## olsystems (28. September 2008)

Heute wird der 6800GT Feuer gemacht .

Hoffe ein paar Punkte werden es wieder.

LG
olsystems


----------



## Joker (28. September 2008)

Hab meine Onboard-Karte HD3300 mit 64MB Sideport heute mal gebencht, gab insgesamt 7,6 Punkte. Ist zwar nicht viel aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## devon (29. September 2008)

95858 - 3DM01: hwbot.org - devon's 3Dmark 2001 score 7th 20,6Punkte

75651 - 3DM03: hwbot.org - devon's 3Dmark 2003 score 11th 7,3Punkte


hab heute nochmal 27,9 Punkte geholt


----------



## kstoeger (29. September 2008)

hab mal meine Geforce 6600 128 Mb ein wenig punkten lassen
+ drei alte Pentium 1 bzw MMX


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

@ devon: Yea der 01er Score kann sich echt sehen lassen 

@ kstoeger: Ist doch schon mal ein erfolgreicher Start für dich im PCGHX-Hwbot-Team  Weiter so.
PS: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich will die Tage mal wieder bisschen was benchen. Einen aesserst guten E8600 habe ich seit enigen Wochen in meinem Besitz. Bin mal gespannt, was sie aus der CPU mit meiner Single Stage herausholen laesst


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

Und an der AOCM gehts dann richtig rund oder? 

Dann leg mal los


----------



## kstoeger (3. Oktober 2008)

Es geht weiter:

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=778237

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=778238

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=778244


----------



## darkniz (3. Oktober 2008)

Durch mein neues System habe ich nochmal 13,4 Punkte mit der Radeon x1900 XT geholt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

3 Punkte fürs Team 

hwbot.org - Andy04's CPU-Z score

Gruß,
André


----------



## Potman (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mich auch mal bei HWbot angemeldet. Aber ich steig da nich nicht richtig durch... ich hab mal 3 results hochgeladen. Mal schaun obs dafür überhaupt Punkte gibt ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, du hast die Graka und CPU-Daten nicht richtig angegeben...

Gruß,
André


----------



## Potman (5. Oktober 2008)

ääh ok und was is daran falsch wenn ich zb. für CPU: Phenom X4 9850 angebe?


----------



## u22 (5. Oktober 2008)

Gebe bei CPU nur 9850 ein, kurz warten,  dann sollte ein kleines Fenster drunter erscheinen  mit einer oder mehreren CPUs, dann klickst da auf die, die du hast. Das gleiche bei GPU.


----------



## Potman (5. Oktober 2008)

jup ich habs gesehen .. bin schon am ändern!!


----------



## dark1000 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meinem PIII-S auch mal ein bisschen Beine gemacht und ein paar Pünktchen geholt.

hwbot.org - dark1000's SuperPi score
hwbot.org - dark1000's CPU-Z score

Leider ist mein Exemplar nicht so der Renner, deshalb hab ich Carstens Ergebnis um 2.2 Sekunden verpasst... 

btw: Weiß eigentlich jemand was die CPU ( Pentium III-S 1400/512/133/1.45) mal neu gekostet hat? Hab das leider nicht rausfinden können und habe meinen günstig bei ebay erstanden ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch meine ersten pukte gemacht!

1,6 Punkte für vantage und 14 hardware punkte

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## olsystems (5. Oktober 2008)

So habe mal den E1200 ein bisschen gequält !

Ergebnisse:

PCMark05: 10734 Punkte und 3.8 Punkte dazu Platz 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim Celeron
PiFast: 30.55 Sek. und 0.5 Punkte, Platz 16
SisoftSandra: 28329 Punkte damit Platz 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wPrime32: 22.840 Sek. Platz 7 mit 1.8 Punkte
wPrime1024: 12Min. 11Sek. 410ms Platz 7 mit 1.5 Punkte

Dazu kommt noch an diesem WE:

3DMark 03: 51067 Punkte damit Platz 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der 88GT 1GB Klasse und 4.2 Punkte

3DMark Vantage: 448 Punkte und Platz 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der 8400GS Klasse und 2.9 Punkte

Diese Woche kam noch ein Bench mit der 68GT dazu:

3Dmark 01: 43668 Punkte Platz 16 mit 1.8 Punkte

So macht diese Woche insgesamt: 16.5 Punkte fürs Team. 
Anmerkung:

Der Celeron ist noch nicht am ende nur Leider hab ich keine Zeit mehr an diesem WE.

LG
olsystems


----------



## kstoeger (5. Oktober 2008)

Neueste Ergebnisse:

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779061

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779052

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779071


----------



## Potman (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch meine ersten Pünktchen bekommen   4.6 Punkte hab ich jetzt


----------



## kstoeger (6. Oktober 2008)

Update:

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779443

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779448    Platz 5 

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779456

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=779441    Platz 3


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2008)

hey im mom sind keine aktuellen ergebnisse von uns da...

ist das die ruhe vor dem sturm... äh der AOCM ?


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

Das hoffe ich doch stark  Also im 3 stelligen Bereich sollte der Zuwachs der AOCM-Punkte dann mindestens sein


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2008)

jop, das hoffe ich für uns... wie war das noch gleich mit HWLuxx überholen ? 

_edit: immer noch keine aktuellen ergebnisse xD_


----------



## Xerver (23. Oktober 2008)

wie kann man da die punkte drauf haun?? hab des noch nie gemacht^^


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2008)

meinst du jetzt, wie man punkte im hwbot kriegt? 

hier, schau dir mal den Einsteigerguide an 

wenn du alte HW hast, mach dich ans benchen 
selbst nen 20Mhz Prozi bringt noch punkte und Pokale

greetz


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> jop, das hoffe ich für uns... wie war das noch gleich mit HWLuxx überholen ?
> 
> _edit: immer noch keine aktuellen ergebnisse xD_


 

Ist jetzt alles oben 

Haben gute 200 Punkte gemacht. Aber wir werden weiter nachlegen. Ich bin im Moment nur auf der suche nach einem Dewar um daheim auch mit LN2 benchen zu können.


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2008)

hier nochmal der anblick :

[bild ist mehr als 900 pixel breit]



schön, oder? hehe


----------



## Overlocked (28. Oktober 2008)

Yes, ich habe sagenumwogene 6.8 Punkte für einen Bench mit meiner GTX 260 im Vantage geholt. Platz 5 insgesamt


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2008)

Erstes Ergebnis mit Punkten und gleich einen Pokal. Sehr schön


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich war heute ein bisschen fleißig.

So sah es am Anfang aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fertige Bodenplatte.Ich denke mal daß das der beste kompromiss aus Masseverlust und Oberfläche ist.
Das ganze ist 12mm dick und hat eine Restbodenstärke ist ca.5mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze fertig verlötet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rohr hat nur 2mm Wandstärke,deswegen und wegen der fehlenden Drehbank kann ich keinen Absatz für das "Frühstücksbrettchen" machen.
Morgen werd ich deswegen mal einen Kupferring fertigen der dann noch angelötet wird.

BTW - wo bekomm ich eigentlich die Lochmaße für die einzelnen Sockel her?


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2008)

Paint ftw  

Sockel 775:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut doch so schon ganz gut aus  Für DICE reicht der auf jeden Fall


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke.
Paint rules.


----------



## Overlocked (29. Oktober 2008)

@der8auer Ich werde am Wochenende nochmal Vantage benchen, vorausgesetzt im bekomme den Voltmod hin


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2008)

hab meine 7600gs jetz mit 3dmark 2006 gebencht - 2punkte
danach ist iwann die radeon 9200 pro dran

aber erstmal aufräumen...

*Bild zu breit*

die weiß-blauen kabel, die ins gehäuse führen, sind mein schalter für den pc
einfach nur 2 drähte xD


----------



## devon (8. November 2008)

Ich hab grad 2. 6800 GTs ausgeliehen und versuche damit noch ein Paar Punkte zu holen aber die lassen sich echt schlecht takten und eine von denen ist ca. 15mins nach dem BiosVmod abgelebt die andre geht noch aber taktraten von 400/600 vom Standardtakt von 350/500 sind nicht gerade gut.


----------



## theLamer (8. November 2008)

hm... sowas kenn ich, ist mir mit meiner GF 6800 128mb auch passier, Lüfter war durch IDE-Kabel geblockt 
ist deine einfach so abgeschmiert oder war sie zu heiß / zu viel spannung ? 

btw:
meine results zur radeon 9200 (pro) sind jetzt auch uploaded.

greetz


----------



## devon (9. November 2008)

Ich hatte den BiosVmod auf 1,5V und da lief die karte kurz und war dann kaputt, und die Stromversorgung gibt nurnoch 1,22V aus


----------



## theLamer (9. November 2008)

dafür ist der aquamark-score (6800GT) schon cool... bei der Anzahl an Ergebnissen, dem schlechten OC-Potenzial trotzdem bronze 

Wenn ich mal nen ganzen Tag Zeit habe, werde ich noch alles benchen hier zu Hause, vlt so um die 20 Ergebnisse, wie gesagt, wenn Zeit da ist


----------



## devon (9. November 2008)

Ich brauch noch irgedwoher eine 6800 GT das ich SLi Benchs machen kann ? hat jemand villeicht noch eine ?


----------



## MasterScorpion (13. November 2008)

ich hab mich dort mal eben angemeldet und 5 ergebnisse hochgeladen ... ich könnte noch mehr hochladen auch mti anderer hardware jedoch habe ich dafür nicht die richtigen screens bzw ist auf den immer nur das ergebniss zu sehen und das wird ja nicht akzeptiert ... wollte nur mal bescheid stoßen


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2008)

Schöne Sache  Willkommen im Team und viel Spaß beim Benchen


----------



## MasterScorpion (13. November 2008)

Danke danke werd ich haben muss mal kucken das ich die alte hardware nochmal zumlaufen bekomme und richtige screens mache damit sich das lohnt fürs team

*EDIT:*

wieso fallen die punkte ???


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

@MasterScorpion: Hi, schön neue Member zu sehen 
joa immer hoch mit den ergebnissen  (und screens)

Morgen werde ich auch n bisschen benchen, auch wenn das insges. bestimmt nur 3-5 Punkt bringen wird...

Lies dir das mal durch : HWBOT (falls dus noch nicht gesehen hast)
Da steht alles drin, was man wissen muss  
greetz

theLamer


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. November 2008)

Danke theLamer
hab ich auch schon gemacht aber ich komm mit den feinheiten des taktens meiner maschine nicht zurecht naja mal shen ob da iwann noch was geht

Das hab ich mir schon durch gelesen sonst hätte ich mich dort nicht angemeldet hab schon lange mti dem gedanken gespielt und genau da wo ich mich anmelden wollte wa der server down aber jetzt bin ich dabei und hab schon 6 sachen eingetragen leider ohne punkte (könnt ja mal rein schauen) kommt aber bestimmt noch ... eine frage dazu ich hab noch alte hardware hier rumfliegen und nen alten medion pc würde das etwas bringen oder lohnt sich die mühe nicht die kiste zu benchen

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2008)

Die Punkte die du bekommst hängen nicht vom alter ab sondern davon wieviel sich damit haben eintragen lassen.
Retrobenching kann sich also durchaus lohnen wenn du ein verbreitetes Modell hast das gut geht.


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. November 2008)

ja wie gesagt ich hab ein alten medion aufgebaut rumstehen ... was ist aber wenn sich mit dieser hardware niemand eingetragen hat außer ich fallls das wirklich so ungewöhnlich ist... ist das dan gut oder schlecht ??? dan kuck ich mal nach ob ich mit der bezeichnung dort jemanden finde man kan ja die hardware suchen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2008)

Oben links auf "benchmarking->benchmark results->search.
Dann kannst du gezielt nach benches mit deiner Hardware suchen.

Wenn sich keiner eingetragen hat ist das eher schlecht.
Das bringt dir dann zwar einen Pokal aber nur minimale punkte.


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

Joa stimmt schon... aber bei Medion-PCs kommen meist weit verbreitete CPUs  zum Einsatz, also bräuchte man für schöne Punkte mindestens ne wakü... (wenn du dein PC nicht schrotten willst)
-> schwierig

Vor allem ist das wahrscheinlicj ein OEM-PC gewesen -> Beschnittene OC-Einstellungen im Bios... UNd nen OC-Board ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht... wenns n alter PC ist, müsste man für vernünftige Ergebnisse wenigstens defragmentieren, am besten neu aufsetztn...

Die Frage ist, ob sich das ganze lohnt, wenn man noch nichtmal sicher ist, dass man punkte holen kann... Musst du selber wissen.
Schau doch erstmal ins Bios und schau an, wie hoch VCore geht. Wenn nicht wesentlich höher als normal (mind. +0,2-0,3V), wirst du auch mit guter Kühlung nix reißen können.

Also mit dem PC meines Vaters (Medion, PIII konnte ich 0 punkte holen)


greetz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. November 2008)

Ich hab 3,6 Punkte geholt, indem ich einfach den laptop anschmeiße!^^

Naja ist nicht die Welt aber Kleinvieh macht auch Misst

MY ACC

In den andren 3dmarks hab ich leider immer weniger punkte als die anderen, aber eins reicht erst mal.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

MasterScorpion schrieb:


> ich hab mich dort mal eben angemeldet und 5 ergebnisse hochgeladen [...]


Cool, bei mir kann ich aber nur 4 scores sehen ind einem Profil - den http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=19263fünften musst wohl nochmal hochladen, das hat iwie nicht geklappt

greetz theLamer


----------



## MasterScorpion (17. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Cool, bei mir kann ich aber nur 4 scores sehen ind einem Profil - den fünften musst wohl nochmal hochladen, das hat iwie nicht geklappt
> 
> greetz theLamer



könntest du mir sagen welche ergebnisse du siehst damit ich weiß welche ich fixen muss wäre echt super

desweiteren hab ich heute mal gekuckt welche hardware in der alten kiste steckt also eine 6610 XL ist drinnen und ein MEDION board welches sich glaub ich eben verabschiedet hat iwie will der nicht mehr starten nach dem ich die zusatz tweaks des boards freigeschaltet hab über die geheim funktion von medion auch batterie rausnehmen hat nichts gebracht *ratlossei* 

aber ich könnte die 6610 Xl in mein system einbauen und benchen dan sollte es wenigstens punkte geben .. habe gesehen das wir mit der karte schon 2 mal drinnen sind in jedem bench und wir auch rank1 sind


naja mal sehen was da geht


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2008)

MasterScorpion schrieb:


> könntest du mir sagen welche ergebnisse du siehst damit ich weiß welche ich fixen muss wäre echt super
> 
> desweiteren hab ich heute mal gekuckt welche hardware in der alten kiste steckt also eine 6610 XL ist drinnen und ein MEDION board welches sich glaub ich eben verabschiedet hat iwie will der nicht mehr starten nach dem ich die zusatz tweaks des boards freigeschaltet hab über die geheim funktion von medion auch batterie rausnehmen hat nichts gebracht *ratlossei*
> 
> ...



hier... hast du denn auch so ne gute CPU zum benchen? Schau mal an, was für Prozessoren hier verwendet wurden, wird also schwer luftgekühlt 

Aber gib dein bestes, Punkte sind drin, awards vielleicht 
http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=19263das sind deine ergebnisse, 06, CPUZ, Sisoft, SuperPi
sind auf jede fall nur 4 stück

na dann - viel erfolg

greetz


----------



## Oliver (22. November 2008)

hwbot.org - Fr3ak's SuperPi score

Habe das Ergebnis der AOCM mal hochgeladen, auch wenn es total mies ist. Immerhin 16 Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2008)

Total mieß kannst das auch nicht nennen 

Fast eine halbe Sekunde besser als mein E8600 Ergebnis


----------



## danysahne333 (22. November 2008)

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder ein paar Punkte geholt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Habe das Ergebnis der AOCM mal hochgeladen, auch wenn es total mies ist. Immerhin 16 Punkte.



Sagst du mies? Ich finde jeder Punkt zählt. Und wenn du nochmal so ein Ergebnis raushauen kannst wird das was ...

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal wieder ein paar Punkte geholt


 
Nice  

Schön zu sehen, dass das Team immer weiter anwächst.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

ich hab mir von nem kumpel noch ne weitere S939-CPU besorgt... werde die nochmal benchen die Woche - sollte ca 6 punkte geben


----------



## danysahne333 (25. November 2008)

Wir haben Hardware-Arena Turkiye überholt, das heisst Platz 22!


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

Noch 4 Plätze. HardwareLuxx wir kommen


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2008)

najoa 740 punkte... 
wenn jeder noch ne bench-session einlegt im forum schaffen wirs an einem tag


----------



## simons700 (25. November 2008)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Wir haben Hardware-Arena Turkiye überholt, das heisst Platz 22!



lol hab mich gestern abend extra nochmal rausgesetzt und wprime laufen lassen


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2008)

das ist doch das schöne am winter 

kalte Luft zum Benchen


----------



## simons700 (25. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> das ist doch das schöne am winter
> 
> kalte Luft zum Benchen



lol Da ham se aber in der Türkei auch einige Nachteile ^^


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2008)

ach... die holen den Döner aus der Truhe und benchen die Hardware da, der Döner vergammelt dann wils zu warm ist und wird verkauft (u.a in Deutschland : Gammelfleischskandal)


----------



## simons700 (25. November 2008)

das is aber garnicht net
so und jetzt mal wieder ende mit 
sonst wird das hier n laber threat


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. November 2008)

Hi

K|ngp|n hat mal wieder 3dmark 06 gebencht.....

über 32k mit einer 4870X2!!!

nicht schlecht

Tut der eigentlich alleine benchen???

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## simons700 (25. November 2008)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht


----------



## danysahne333 (27. November 2008)

Hab jetzt mein wprime 32m Ergebnis geuppt... Besser als einer mit 500 MHZ mehr 
Glaube das dürfte wieder 1 Punkt geben


----------



## simons700 (27. November 2008)

nice


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. November 2008)

Dr. House rockt das PCG-House!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2008)

Ich will auch!
Brauch aber noch ein bisschen Vorbereitungszeit.
Mein Pot ist fertig,Isolierung dafür hab ich auch.
Nen günstigen Dice Lieferanten in der Nähe hab ich auch gefunden.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Iso fürs Board.

Diese Woche werd ich aber schonmal auf dem Asrock mit AGP anfangen.
Der E6700 läuft mit knapp 3Ghz ohne irgendwelche Mods.
Schaun ma mal.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. November 2008)

Hi

Komisch... Bei meinem Acc wurde eine Goldmedalie gelöscht!

Und es kam auch keine Nachricht, dass irgendein Fehler mit dem Screen gab!

Soll ich den Screen nochmal hochladen oder noch was warten? Der war schon über eine Woche online.

Das war "bis jetzt" mein größter Erfolg!^^ 607 Marks im 06er.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Kovsk (30. November 2008)

Dein Fehler ist das man die Auflösung in der 3DMark lief nicht sehen kann  Außerdem fehlt das CPU-Z Fenster mit dem RAM-Takt, das ist aber nicht sooooo schlimm. Was aber nicht heist das man es weglassen kann.


----------



## simons700 (30. November 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Dr. House rockt das PCG-House!




der Doktor


----------



## McZonk (30. November 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Dein Fehler ist das man die Auflösung in der 3DMark lief nicht sehen kann


korrekt



Kovsk schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt das CPU-Z Fenster mit dem RAM-Takt, das ist aber nicht sooooo schlimm. Was aber nicht heist das man es weglassen kann.


Falsch! Ist optional und kann weggelassen werden.



			
				Hwbot Rules 3D Mark 06 schrieb:
			
		

> have a *valid screenshot* (see example below): clearly show 3Dmark score, 3Dmark subtest scores, 3Dmark settings, _*processor in CPU-Z*_, videocard in GPU-Z, unless if you provide a futuremark orb link


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. November 2008)

Na Toll.....

Hoffentlich krieg ich nochmal so nen score hin, da es mehr zufall wahr.

Aber jetzt habe ich einen Advance-Code und ich  kann alles besser ordnen  

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## McZonk (30. November 2008)

Hier findest du einen optimalen Screenshot, der zusätzlich alle optionalen Tools beinhaltet.


----------



## simons700 (30. November 2008)

so hab jetzt V1.1 meiner sig gebaut 

+ Verbessertes Design 
+ größer (hat jetzt auch Platz für lange Namen)
+ bessere Auflösung


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Dezember 2008)

So,ich hab mein 4CoreVSTA mal eingeweiht.
hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's Aquamark score
hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's 3Dmark 2001 score

Die meiste Zeit ist Heute für Feintuning für's Board draufggangen,der Rest wird einfacher.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2008)

Super! Mehr Leute mit 4Cores


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd mir bald auch eins kaufen, da ich nur sehr viele AGP Karten rumliegen habe! Ich hab noch ne frage. Ist das Sata R2.0 oder Vsta besser?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mit dem VSTA jetzt FSB300 Primestable am laufen,viel mehr ist da generell nicht drin,zum Sata R2.0 kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

Du mußt halt schauen das du eine CPU bekommst die das mit der Vid hinbekommt,weil du die Vcore im Bios nicht anpassen kannst.(nur über V-Core Mod auf der CPU)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Dezember 2008)

Welches besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Raff meinte mal, mit dem VSTA könne man den Multi im BIOS nicht umstellen – das SATA 2.0 kann's. Das kann praktisch sein - mein E5200 mag keine 295 MHz FSB mit 12,5er-Multi, mit 12er gehts – besonders die extreme *hust* verbreiteten Extreme-Editions sind somit quasi nur auf dem SATA 2.0 sinnvoll nutzbar (oder geht das mittlerweile unter Windows?).


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. Dezember 2008)

Das Team sollte jetzt ein paar Punkte mehr auf dem Konto haben.  
Ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr noch mit den Top 20 unter den hwbot-Teams, mal schauen was noch kommt...


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2008)

Echt super, dass du gewechelt hast  Willkommen im Team


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2008)

hab heute erstmal 3dmark 2001 mit ner radeon 9000Pro und nerm Athlon 4000+ @ FX-57 gebencht... die anderen benchmarks kommen später


----------



## simons700 (11. Dezember 2008)

omg
jetzt ist die neue hardware da, die graka geht wie die sau, die CPU auch aber das olle neo2 FR macht nur FSB 450


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Dezember 2008)

_Hyper-Horn_ mit Hyper-Transport-CPU: Athlon/Phenom X2 7750 BE x64 K10 SSE4 sonstnochwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yay!


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön... Wir marschieren zielstrebig auf die 3.000 Punkte zu


----------



## kstoeger (15. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein paar neue Ergebnisse von mir, sind zwar nicht viele punkte aber immerhin etwas 

hwbot.org - kstoeger's CPU-Z score

hwbot.org - kstoeger's SuperPi score

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=801395

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## theLamer (15. Dezember 2008)

werde iwann in den ferien auch noch mal den alten PIII meines Vaters benchen - wird vlt auch nur 2P oder so geben - besser als gar nix

und es macht spaß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Dezember 2008)

Bald ist bei mir soweit!

Endlich habe ich mein 4Core Dual Sata2 board bekommen und ich "derzeit" 6 AGP Karten hier (CPU: E7200(wenns gehtE8400)^^. Vielleicht mach ich dann am Wochenende die "Session"

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (16. Dezember 2008)

Dann wirds aber punkte hageln.... 6 karten 
da hast ja was zu tun 

wakü oder lukü ?
(doch nicht etwa dice oder LN2, oder?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Dezember 2008)

Alles unter Luft(ich bin noch ein Anfänger)

Mir macht es spaß zu benchen und werd noch ein paar karten in ebay kaufen für nen euro^^.

Hie mal die Listevorerst)

Ati Radeon 7000 32MB
Nvidia Riva TNT2
2 x Nvidia 6200(unterschiedlich)
2x Nvidia 4000 Ti mit 64 und 128 MB
Radeon 9000 64Mb

sonst fällt mir nichts ein

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## bArrA (16. Dezember 2008)

Fang jetzt auch wieder an, wenn se meine HD4830 aufgenommen haben gibts wieder n paar punkte.
Kennt sich zufällig jemand mit einem Abit An8-V aus? ob man da undervolten kann ? bzw oc erfahrungen ...meins will nich ma mehr als 250 ref takt machen.

und fährt mit USB -Stick drinn nicht hoch 

gruß bis die Punkte


Edit1.: 4830 ham se ja schon aufgenommen, und wird glaub ziemlich schwierig mit meinem X2 4200+ viele punkte zu bekommen, nach ich probiers wenn ich zeit hab

Edit2.: Ist es eig besser dem Ram stärker zu übertaktet oder den Core ? Weil die meisten der Bencher haben ihre Coretaktraten so um 700-750mhz, dafür aber 1100-1200mhz Ramtakt (was meine nur mit artefakten mit macht). Bei mir geht aber der Core dafür auf über 800mhz(noch nicht im 3dmarks getestet nur Furmark). 
Also besser höherer Corer oder Ramtakt ?


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2008)

@ bArrA

-du willst zum benchen undervolten?
-wahrscheinlich ist im boot-menü der stick gelistet... deaktivier ihn mal oder setz ihn nach ganz unten   
  in der Bootreihenfolge
-Beides bis zum Limit übertakten, solange 3Dmark läuft ist no problem... Prinzipiell bringt OC beim Core mehr als beim Speicher... Trotzdem beides hoch   (Auf Temperatur achten!- evtl zus. Lüfter)

PS: Du willst nicht wissen, wie 3dmark mit meinen übertakteten grakas aussah...  Artefakte FTW

greetz theLamer


----------



## bArrA (17. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ bArrA
> 
> -du willst zum benchen undervolten?
> -wahrscheinlich ist im boot-menü der stick gelistet... deaktivier ihn mal oder setz ihn nach ganz unten
> ...



nein zum benchen will ich natürlich nicht untervolten, für den normal gebrauch^^

Die Temps der 4830 sind echt ok(bei 100% Lüftergeschw. beträgt sie ca 55°C,Raumtemp ca 18°C)

Dann werd ich mich am WE ma ran machen zu benchen, und am mobo mal genauers nach der Bootreihenfolge schauen.

gruß
bis die Punkte


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

bin grade am benchen, müsste 4 HW Pokale sicher haben..


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Sache  Ich komme hoffentlich über Weihnachten auch mal wieder dazu und kann ein paar Punkte beisteuern.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

au ich glaube da geht noch mehr jetzt könnte ich bestimmt 7 HW Pokale holen..drei habe ich ja schon...


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Dezember 2008)

Kann das sein das du beim Eintragen was falsch gemacht hast?
Da steht überall *2x* Athlon 64 4450+ x².

BTW:
Ein paar Punkte sind noch mit der GF2 Ti trotz "Verseuchung" durch die ATI-Treiber von der 9600er rausgesprungen.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

ich habe die cpu genommen die vorher schon drin war...das ist bei allen Brisbane so, habe ich grad gesehen auch beim 4850


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

man möge mir den doppel post verzeihen aber:

habe noch eine x1350 hier im Notebook da kommen nochmal paar Punkte zusammen, vorher muss ich mir aber die vom C2D T5470 sichern...


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2008)

SO.... nach diversen treiberproblemen und Abstürzen, Speichertausch, Windows-Neuinstallation und mehreren Fehlversuchen habe mein bis dato bestes ergebnis gestern einfahren können... Dafür sind jetzt alle daten von meinem PC futsch  - zum glück nix wichtiges



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz  
und weiterbenchen!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich foltere noch das Notebook ein wenig rum..Sisoft sandra, Aquamark und die PCMarks stehen noch aus...dann habe ich alle möglichen Pokale für meine HW geholt...


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2008)

ich werd mich noch mal an den duron 1,2Ghz machen, bislang nur wprime 32M gebencht....
Wird vlt ca. 1 Punkt geben xD

greetz


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, mit dem Eee werde ich nichts reißen können und ehrlich gesagt: Ich will es auch nicht.

*Aber* ich habe noch ein Uraltes Laptop mit einem Pentium um die 100MHz - da kann ich Punkte mit machen! Dauert der 32M-Test zwar einige Stunden, aber hauptsache 2p. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2008)

Habe beim Bund noch 2 Celeron mit 2GHz, eine GeForce 2MX + passendem Mainboard gefunden  Mal schaun ob man damit was anfangen kann.


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2008)

hwbot.org - GeForce2 MX400 64MB specifications and performance analysis.)

wenns die hier ist, kannst ordentich punkte holen  - also nicht mit dem celeron sondern mit deinem FX oder nem Core 2 duo  - oder hast du die nur für PCIe ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es die GF2 als PCIe gibt - oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden.


@der8auer: Hast du ein 4Core-Board? Also LGA775 mit AGP? Wenn nicht, ich hätte eins.

Gruß,
André


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2008)

ne ich meinte, ob er nen core2-board mit AGP hat... damit die 2MX da raufpasst...
sry wenn ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrüclt habe, also ich meintegenau das, was du in deinem post fragst


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

Aber die alte GraKa wird doch wohl AGP haben und nicht PCIe - das war meine Aussage. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

braucht wer eine Fx5200 agp? kann diese eh nicht benchen, weiss auch nicht ob die geht...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte eine gebrauchen - ich hab schließlich ein ASRock 4Core. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2008)

Is heute ein besonderer tag ?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


to be continued...


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich quetsch gerade auch noch nen P4 Mobile 1.8GHz aus. Gibt auch nochmal 5 Punkte und evtl nen Pokal *hoff*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

Wow, das mach mich an. 
Ich hol' das Laptop raus. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

Andre schick mir mal deine Adresse dann lasse ich dir die Karte als Kompaktbrief zu kommen..geht das überhaupt?

meinen CPUZ Score habe ich für den Athlon 64 nochmal auf 2900 und irgendwas verbessert..denke da geht noch mehr..aber das halte ich mir gegen die Kurrenz offen..vielleich kommt jemand auf die Idee mich schlagen zu wollen...das geht ja nicht..
Auf dem PC bekomme ich alle PC-Marks nicht zum laufen, jedes mal nen anderer Fehler, beim PC Mark Vantage ist er beim laden von GPUZ hängen geblieben, nachdem er sich eine knappe halbe Stunde abgeackert hat..
Auf dem Notebook will wprime mit 1024 und superpi1024 nicht laufen...und die Pcmarks natürlich..


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2009)

ich mach mich heute mal an nen duron 1.2 GHz ran... die ergebnisse im hwbot sind ziemlich hoch  wenn ich eine einzige medaille kriegen würde, wäres echt klasse 
hab Vmod an der CPU, die bekommt jetzt 1,85V@h2O...

EDIT: Er ist schrott... 

Aber hab heute 4 ergebnisse, einmal gold sogar mit der GF2 gts  (sry an THC-Team, hab den ersten Platz stibitzt )


----------



## o!m (23. Januar 2009)

Die ersten Punkte von mir. 12,9 sind es dank meiner GTX260.


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2009)

weiter so!


----------



## o!m (23. Januar 2009)

Hm, jetzt sind es auf einmal genau 13. Hoffentlich ist hier keiner abergläubisch


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2009)

Schön gemacht  Weiter so.

Die Punkte ändern sich fast täglich. Vorallem die globalen Punkte. Ist völlig normal.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (23. Januar 2009)

Kurze Einweisung wie und wo ich meine Punkte Hochladen kann und ich schreib sie dem Team gut


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html das hier gelesen?

Hast nen account? Wenn ja:
Geh am besten direkt auf > www.hwbot.org < (der Bot im Forum funktioniert nicht), dann auf < submit score > am linken Seitenrand und wähle dann den Bench aus (zb < 3dmark 06 >). 
Dan kommt ein weiteres Fenster, wo du CPU+Takt, Graka+takt usw einträgst, schließlich lädst du noch einen screenshot hoch (einfach Datei auswählen) und das Ergebnis ist oben. Damit PCGH die Punkte bekommt, musst du im Team "PC Games Hardware" sein.

Noch keinen Account? Erstell dir einen und mach dann das oben beschriebene 
Wenn du noch fragen hast - wir geben gerne Rat 

greetz theLamer

PS: Was hast du denn gebencht? Mit der HW aus deiner Sig wird es wohl schwer global points zu holen und dan die TOP 20 in der jeweiligen Kategorie kommst nur mit DICE/LN2 (bei deiner Hardware)


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2009)

hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's Aquamark score
So,ich hab mal angefangen die 1950Pro über den 85er zu jagen.
Morgen kommt mehr.


----------



## Aerron (13. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch Schnitzel 


Ich habe gestern unglaubliche 3 Punkte gemacht.
 Dieses X38 Bord hier geht wirklich sehr gut ,nur bekomme ich hier langsam nen Anfall mit diesem Ati krempel. Alles lief gut bis ich 3 Dmark 06 installiert habe , D9 keine ahnung was is invalit kein einziges Bench Programm geht mehr von wegen Shader invalit etc ..........DX 9 neu installiert Riva Tuner wieder auf Null gesetzt nichts . dabei Läuft Prime 95 bei 4,8 Ghz 30 Minuten absolut ohne fehler . 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2009)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.
hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's 3Dmark 2001 score
Mein Trost ist das ich demnächst unter Dice in allen Benchmarks eine Chance auf einen Pokal habe.
Mittlerweile hab ich ein Commando(FSB590),eine Benchplatte,ein passendes NT(Aboprämie sei Dank),ein Paar Crucial GKX und auch einen Pot.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch eine Benchbox bauen und mal ausreichend Zeit finden.

Edit:
Irgendwie geben aber alle Teams im Moment Gas.
Top 20 wird noch ein schönes Stück Arbeit


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

ey 3,4 punkte sind ein überduchscnittliches ergebnis 
Einige meiner Pokale bringen man grade 1,x Punkte  - Weiter so... mit der Zeit läppert sich das echt!


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gerade ein unglaubliche Ergebnis beim DMark 03 erreicht.
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen daß das akzeptiert wird,obwohl der run ganz normal bis zum Ende durchgelaufen ist.
ORB - Compare


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

Öhm o.0

Wie hast denn das geschafft? Ich meine der Compare-Link geht doch warum nicht versuchen


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2009)

Schau dir mal die Frames beim Nature Test an.


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

Lief der Benchmark auch so aber oder wars ein Fehler beim Auswerten?

Neue Pots sind fertig  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...r-extremkuehl-bilderthread-22.html#post574348


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2009)

Ich war bei run mal kurz aus dem Zimmer.
Fakt ist das es bis zum Ende durchgelaufen ist.
Allerdings hat es anscheinend den treiber zeriisen und der ist neu geladen worden.
Die Taktraten waren danach wieder auf default.


----------



## der8auer (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist mal echt komisch  hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass dann ein besseres Ergebnis rauskam


----------



## Joker (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein krasses Ergebnis, lade es doch mal bei HW-Bot mit dem Compare- Link hoch. Mehr als löschen können sie es nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen,ich habs ja gespeichert.Auch als Screen.

So,die Ausbeute der letzten 7 Tage sind 15,9 Punkte.
hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's benchmark profile


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2009)

Respektables Ergebnis 

aber der Luxx hat über 4k... 
hat sehr aufgeholt die letzten Tage / WOchen 

aber wir schaffen das schon noch


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

Ist halt wie mit dem Hasen und dem Igel.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich würde das nicht hochladen - falls in Zukunft mal etwas sein sollte, ist man schnell gebrandmarkt. Mir sind leider einige prominente Fälle bekannt, in denen OCer vorschnell zu Cheatern ernannt wurden...


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

Deswegen.
Wenn die Abweichung nur minimal wäre würde ich das Risiko ja eingehen.
Aber es liegt ja auf der Hand das da irgendetwas nicht stimmt.
Und jeder der die Einzelergebnisse durchgeht bleibt sofort an den Frames im Nature-Test hängen.


----------



## MasterScorpion (18. Februar 2009)

ein neues Ergebniss:

klick

lg


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

Ist schon gut 
aber leider keine Punkte 

Aber macht nix, jedes Ergebnis zählt ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi

Ich konnte die 4350 vom meinem Freund durchbenchen.

2. Platz in 01, 03, 05, 06 und 3. Platz in Vantage 

Leider krieg ich das einfach nicht mit Aquamark hin.

Totzdem sind schon ein paar punkte!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## MasterScorpion (18. Februar 2009)

so nochmal neu gemacht mit besseren werten

klick

lg


----------



## Oliver (18. Februar 2009)

Ende März wird es fürs  Team Punkte regnen - so viel ist sicher. Meh Infos folgen, sobald alles in trockenen Tüchern ist


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht,aber so frustrierend das auch ist,unter Luft wirst du mit einem E8600 keine Punkte bekommen.
Die ersten gibt es erst ab 8,73 sek.
@oli
Wohin gehts denn so grob?
Erst heißmachen und dann nix sagen geht nicht.


----------



## theLamer (19. Februar 2009)

> Ende März wird es fürs Team Punkte regnen - so viel ist sicher. Meh Infos folgen, sobald alles in trockenen Tüchern ist


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MasterScorpion (20. Februar 2009)

Ein neues bescheidenes Ergebniss fürs Team mit punkten

klick mich

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Februar 2009)

Punkt ist Punkt,auch wenn es nur 0,1 wären.
Aber wieso trägst du immer *2*xE8600 ein?


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2009)

Heute sind wieder Scores reingekommen, respekt an olsystems und speedoo 
Tolle scores


----------



## olsystems (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich wieder und habe gleich ein paar neue Goldene Pöte mitgebracht (5xGold), hat ungefähr 40 Punkte gebracht.....

LG
olsystems


----------



## McZonk (24. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ende März wird es fürs  Team Punkte regnen - so viel ist sicher. Meh Infos folgen, sobald alles in trockenen Tüchern ist



 Wird auch dringend mal Zeit.


----------



## MasterScorpion (25. Februar 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Punkt ist Punkt,auch wenn es nur 0,1 wären.
> Aber wieso trägst du immer *2*xE8600 ein?



danke hab das mal geändert


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

So hab mal wieder 4xGold und 9 Punkte.

olsystems


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

sauber


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2009)

@olsystems
Sauber.
Aber warum hast du Aquamark nicht direkt nachgeschoben?


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

4,2Ghz Quad sind schon was, aber Aquamark ist halt mit Dual-Cores viel besser (so z.b E8500 @ 4,8Ghz)  (nur 1 kern wird gebraucht)
Da kommt man selbst mit dem 4,2Ghz Quad nicht so sehr weit, wenn du dir ma die prozzis der anderen anschaust beim aquamark und der graka.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2009)

Schon richtig,aber es gibt nur 4 gewertete Ergebnisse,Punkte springen also in jedem Fall raus.


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

Joa hast auch wieder recht - also her mit dem score


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2009)

Grad mal wieder mit nem_ rein luftgekühlten _System im 3D Mark 03 den 118en gerissen  15.1 Points gabs für die 97.027 Zähler .

Im 06 bin ich noch etwas enttäuscht, aber immerhin auch 11.2 Points...


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

Trotzdem geile Punktzahlen 
Schade nur, dass die Global POints so schnell verfliegen, wie man sie kriegt^^


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön Chris  LN2 muss her


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2009)

Hier geht ja richtig die Post ab.
Last 24h


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe einfach mal voll die Probleme mit dem Aquamark nach 3.6GHz hat der mir keine Punkte mehr gebracht genauso wie beim E6750 bei 3.7GHz war da Schluss, jemand einen Tip/Rat für mich!?

Alle anderen Benches Laufen bei 4GHz Problemlos, also warum nicht der AM?

So kurzer Fazit: 13xGold 1xSilber und 60,7Punkte die letzten 3 Tage.

Da kann man doch drauf Aufbauen oder wie seht Ihr das?

Werde morgen mal schaun, was der P4 630 so hergibt .

olsystems

@McZonk die Punkte hätte ich auch gern mal.....


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

was genau liegt denn vor als fehler?
Patches (dll-datei) hast du gemacht?


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> was genau liegt denn vor als fehler?
> Patches (dll-datei) hast du gemacht?



Nach den ich über FSB 360 geh zeigt er mir keine Punkte mehr bei den Einzel Wertungen an nur noch unten die 2xxxxx Punkte hatte das Ding schon auf 225xxx Punkte nur leider ohne die einzel Wertungen also nich gültig bei HWBOT, sonst wäre die Krone (8800GS) auch noch meine so nur Silber.

Welche Patches meinst du?

olsystems


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

Downloads-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
den aquamark patch für vista


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze kein Vista!!!


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

ja dann den für xp
oder windows 7 ?


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Link dafür Awardfabrik funkt nicht!!!


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread
hab ich schon 3 mal insgesamt hochgeladen...


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Dankeschön werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren melde mich gleich nochmal....

EDIT: Nichts bei FSB 460 bringt er mir noch die Punkte bei FSB 470 nur noch den Entstand von 205xxx Punkte da ist also noch einiges drin grad weil die Graka noch auf Standart lief.


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst ich habe aber keine ATI Karte sondern eine nVidia mein Problem kannst im Anhang sehn!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrung reagiert Aquamark extrem Empfindlich auf Instabilitäten.
Wo der 3D-Mark noch ohne Probleme durchläuft wirfts den Aqua schon aus der Bahn.
Also einfach mehmals probieren,meist kommt irgendwann ein brauchbares Ergebnis raus


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

Ist aber schon Komisch selbst der Vantage läuft bei FSB 512 noch komplett durch ohne Mucken zu machen, oder wprime 1024 macht das ja auch ohne Probleme da wird ja auch sofort abgebrochen wenn eine Instabiliät da wäre....

Selbst ein Prime Test läuft 1 Stunde ohne Probleme...

olsystems


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. Februar 2009)

kann einer erklären was man hier macht...benchen habe ich mitbekommen...aber weiter weis ich nicht.


----------



## Speedoo (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das Problem auch auf meinem Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2 R2.0. Bei mir liegt es daran das ich mit SetFsb übertakte das Programm mag der Aquamark3 nicht. Mit Clockgen tritt das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> kann einer erklären was man hier macht...benchen habe ich mitbekommen...aber weiter weis ich nicht.



Lies dir das am besten mal durch  Da ist alles genau erklärt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi

bei mir hat es richtig Punkte geregnet

1. I7 920 @ 4259 Mhz: WPrime 32M 5,920 Sek. ; 11,2 Punkte Global^^

                              : SuperPi 32M 8M 57 Sek ; 5,5 P.

2. GTX 260 216 SP: Vantage 13456 ; 7,3 Punkte^^

                         :3DMark 06 22515 ; 5,5 Punkte

War ein sehr guter Tag!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Bald kommt DICE!


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Gratulation  Hast schon einen Pot?


----------



## olsystems (27. Februar 2009)

Speedoo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem auch auf meinem Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2 R2.0. Bei mir liegt es daran das ich mit SetFsb übertakte das Programm mag der Aquamark3 nicht. Mit Clockgen tritt das Problem nicht auf.



Gut das werde ich gleich mal Testen...
Denn ich mache es mit SetFSB..........

Gruss
olsystems

EDIT: Super geklappt hab jetz nen FSB von 490!!!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

@der8auer:

Nein noch nicht, aber ichhabe schon das geld an otterauge überwiesen^^.

diese woche kommt der noch, aber wir werden erst in den Osterferien benchen, da wir ja noch schüler sind.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2009)

@Eiswolf93: ich hoffe du hast im Vantage das PhysX abgeschaltet? Sonst gibts schnell Stress im HWBot


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

Ja hab ich^^.

Ich mach mir nur sorgen um WPrime.....

ansonsten noch viele Punkte fürs Team!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

Wieso lädst du auch ein wPrime 2.00 ergebnis hoch? Es ist nur Version 1.55 erlaubt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

Shit.

Aber mit 1.55 wäre ich nicht einaml unter den top 100.....

und das obwohl wir einen sehr hohgen takt haben!

naja


----------



## Speedoo (27. Februar 2009)

@ Eiswolf93 
na ja du musst bei der v1.55 die anzahl der CPU kernen von Hand einstellen. Die werden nicht automatisch erkannt wie bei der v2.00.


----------



## olsystems (27. Februar 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ansonsten noch viele Punkte fürs Team!
> mfg Eiswolf93



Die Leider weg sind wenn dein Ergebnis gelöscht wird.....

Aber Kopf hoch ich hatte auch mal die 1.63 verwendet und dann den ganzen Spaß nochmal gemacht....

olsystems


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

> na ja du musst bei der v1.55 die anzahl der CPU kernen von Hand einstellen. Die werden nicht automatisch erkannt wie bei der v2.00.


Nein, die Anzahl der Threads...
ISt grade beim i7 interessant, weil es da 4 Kerne aber 8 threads sind


----------



## olsystems (27. Februar 2009)

So und schon wieder ganze 1,2 Punkte geholt, habe mal ein wenig mit dem 3DMark 01 gespielt.

Sagt mal sind LOD Tweaks bei HWBOT erlaubt oder eher nicht?

olsystems


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

Hwbot-Regeln: 


> Forbidden Tweaks:
> 
> * mipmap tweaking
> * any software or human interaction altering the percieved speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster
> ...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

Und Roman hat sie ja auch hier erwähnt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html#a9


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

Erlaubt sind sie eigentlich nicht... Aber wie Schnitzel schon erwähnt hat  Machen sehr viele und nachweisen kann man es nicht.


----------



## olsystems (27. Februar 2009)

Ja Wunderbar Danke für die Info.

Mir ist wieder was geiles eingefallen für Morgen <----Anhang---->

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Die beiden die bis jetzt dort drin sind haben ja nicht wirklich was zu bieten, CPU technisch bin ich den schonmal überlegen, obs die IGP mitmacht werden wir Morgen sehn.....

@der8auer führst du die Liste denn weiter mit den Tweaks?

EDIT: Wie kann man einen Benchmark schneller laufen lassen, oder was sind wireframe hacks?


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

@Roman:
[Info] 3DMark 01, 03, 05, 06 & Vantage

In deiner Info schreibst du immer "Ein Screenshot für den Hwbot sollte am besten so aussehen:"
Dann kommt aber nur weiß.
Liegt evtl an den Bildern und Links, wurde ja neuerdings was geändert...
Vielleicht besserst du das noch schnell aus


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

Habs geändert  Danke für den Hinweis.

@ olsystems: Wenn du Tweaks findest gerne


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Speedoo schrieb:


> ... Mit Clockgen tritt das Problem nicht auf.



Welche Pll brauch ich eigentlich für das 4-Core?


----------



## Speedoo (27. Februar 2009)

Für das 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0 brauche ich  "ICS953002DFLF" Der ist aber nur bei SetFSB drin, deshalb geht Clockgen auf dem Bord nicht.


----------



## Speedoo (27. Februar 2009)

@theLamer

"Nein, die Anzahl der Threads...
ISt grade beim i7 interessant, weil es da 4 Kerne aber 8 threads sind "

Ja das habe ich eigentlich gemeint, aber das wird er wahrscheinlich sogar selber wissen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Februar 2009)

hallo leute habe vor diese liste zu benchen     
    * 3Dmark 2001
    * 3Dmark 2003
    * 3Dmark 2006
    * 3Dmark Vantage
    * Aquamark
    * CPU-Z
    * PCMark 2004
    * PCMark 2005
    * PCMark Vantage
    * PiFast
    * SiSoftSandra
    * Super Pi 1m
    * Super Pi 32m
    * wPrime 32m
    * wPrime 1024m
für das pcgh team versteht sich...ja und jetzt wollte ich wissen wie ich meinen pc herrichten soll um super viele benchmark punkte sammeln zu können  allso hab das vista64...


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

Hi 

Hier findest du Tips und Tricks zu vielen Benchmarks:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html

edit: 3DMark01 kannst du mit Vista vergessen. Der Benchmark läuft da nicht richtig durch.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Februar 2009)

super material  werd mir gleich mal alle benchmarks laden. 
da wäre noch was wie kann ich in die crew beitreten.
und soll ich mein bs voll updaten oder nur frisch installation mit service pack1


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

Findest du alles hier im Guide  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Februar 2009)

oman hab da glaub ich einpaar zeilen überflogen

ok denke am sonntag kann ich einpaar ergebnisse liefern.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Speedoo schrieb:


> Für das 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0 brauche ich  "ICS953002DFLF" Der ist aber nur bei SetFSB drin, deshalb geht Clockgen auf dem Bord nicht.



Ich hab das VSTA,sollte aber hoffentlich keinen Unterschied machen.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die PLL nach Clockgen zu Transferieren?
Aber viel Luft hab ich eh nicht mehr,booten kann ich mit 295,spätestens bei 310 ist eh bei mir Sense.

Nochwas
Mit einer 5900XT komm ich im Aquamark knapp an die Topergebnisse dran,mit etwas feinschliff sollte ich die 60000 knacken.
In 3Dmark 01 bin ich aber Meilenweit von der Spitze entfernt.
Bei ~23000 ist der Arsch ab,die besten haben über 30000.
Gibts da ne plausible Erklärung?


----------



## Speedoo (28. Februar 2009)

für den 3D01 solltest du mal einen anderen Treiber Probieren. Wenn du einen  hast der im 3DM03,05 oder 06 Gut ist haut das beim 01 meist nicht hin. Ich habe immer für den 01 einen eigenen Treiber, der bei den anderen wieder schlechter ist. Am besten du schaust dir mal die anderen Ergebnisse im Hwbot an und Testes mal mit den Treibern. Da sind schon mal ca.3000 Punkte drin 


Habe gerade mal bei Hwbot nach gesehen, also wenn du den ersten kriegen willst brauchst du einen Voldmod, falls du noch keinen hast, dann hilft dir das weiter V O L T A G E - M O D --> Geforce 5900XT --> ocTreff.de !


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Februar 2009)

03,05und 06 hab ich noch nicht angetestet.
Aber das mit dem Treiber abspinzen ist keine schlechte idee.


----------



## MasterScorpion (28. Februar 2009)

hab heute mal ein wenig rumprobiert in spi konnte ich mich nur geringfügig verbessern, pifast und wprime32m habe ich das erste mal getestet ... die grafik benches werde ich auch noch machen

pifast
wprime32m
spi

lg


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2009)

Schöne Ergebnisse. Schade, dass es dafür noch keine Punkte gibt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Februar 2009)

Echt schade, aber das Limit ist beim E8600 extreme hoch.

Hast du die cpu luftgekühlt?


ansonsten viel spaß beim 3d benchen!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## MasterScorpion (28. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schöne Ergebnisse. Schade, dass es dafür noch keine Punkte gibt.



danke schön hört man gerne
ja leider reicht es noch nicht



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Echt schade, aber das Limit ist beim E8600 extreme hoch.
> 
> Hast du die cpu luftgekühlt?
> 
> ...



ja mit luft mehr hab ich momentan noch nicht im normalen windows waren aber 22°C drin ... die 5GHz hinzubekommen ist iwie schwierig wenn man nicht so viel ahnung von den einstellungen hat daher macht er bei 4,9 erstmal dicht wobei er da aber recht stabil läuft und das bei 30 - 40°C laut dem LCD-Poster aber gut

ja danke ich habe mir jetzt eine zweite platte eingerichtet mit einem abgespeckten windows da laufen nur ca. 40 - maximal 60MB im speicher bei 6 prozesse oder so und werde dan alle grafik benches durchprobieren leider noch mit der alten karte aber denke schon das da noch etwas zuholen ist 

danke und lg


----------



## olsystems (28. Februar 2009)

Na denn mal viel Spaß, werde mich jetzt denn auch in den Keller verziehen.

olsystems


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. Februar 2009)

eehm irgendwie bekomme ich diese fehlermeldung wen ich wprime 1.55 oder wprime 2.00 starte

UNEXPECTED ERROR; QUITTING

habe das vista home premium 64bit...

ich gehe mal davon aus das das an der software liegt und nicht an meinem rechner...
braucht das tool nen update oder sowas...


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2009)

geh mal auf Start -> Ausführen -> "services.msc" eingeben -> Windows-Audio-Endpunkterstellung deaktivieren


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. Februar 2009)

oaa bekomme die selbe meldung


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Februar 2009)

Die Ausbeute mit der 5900XT

2001
2003
2005
2006
Aquamark

Punkte sind noch nicht vergeben,sollten aber so um die 10 sein.


----------



## olsystems (1. März 2009)

So Leider keine Punkte ( PC Mark Vantage) mehr ging gestern nicht aber wenigstens wieder einen Silber Pot.

Mal schaun was heute noch so geht....


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

Noch 1k Punkte und wir haben den LuxX 
Ne im Ernst, wenn wir so weiter machen, haben wir gute Chancen 
großes Lob an alle


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2009)

Das Problem ist das die anderen einfach nicht ruhig halten wollen.


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

Aber solange wir HWPoints machen, die eigentlich sehr sehr lange halten, sind wir auf einem guten Weg 
Denn Global Points verfliegen echt schnell... ^^


----------



## olsystems (1. März 2009)

Ein paar Punkte werden es bei mir auf alle Fälle noch, ich mache nämlich jetzt das Vista fertig und dann geht das los.

Bringt es eigentlich was wenn man das SP2 schon installiert oder sollte ich das zum Benchen noch lassen?

olsystems


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2009)

Ich hab mir gerade eine 6600GT in der Bucht geschossen.
Wird mein Versuchsobjekt fürs erste mal Dice.
Schön günstig und massig Punkte mit zu holen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. März 2009)

paaaa...hab 8stunden rum gebencht ich kann nich mehr 
jetzt mus ich noch die ergebnisse posten


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2009)

Da sag noch mal einer Benchen wär nicht anstrengend.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. März 2009)

leute ich hab da mal so ne frage...

bei 3dmark vantage >>> cpu score... ist die cpu besser wen sie wenig punkte bekommt...oder ist sie besser wen sie mehr punkte bekommt...

hab da total den hohen score drauf...teilweise mehr wie bei den i7 extream edition mit 4300ghz

ORB - Compare

ich glaube ich habe die schnellste cpu aus ganz futuremark


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

Öhm ich bekomme da kein Ergebnis angezeigt. Hast du einen Screenshot gemacht?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

hier. total komisch finde ich das.

http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/4078/unbenanntqp0.jpg


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

Du hast wahrscheinlich Physx aktiviert, oder? Das pusht die CPU nämlich ziemlich nach oben 

Das musst du für HWBot deaktivieren. Sonst ist das Ergebnis nicht gültig.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

omg...ich hab geguckt und pysx war aktiv 
und jetzt mus ich alle 3dmarks nochmal benchen 

ich brauch jetzt ne pause


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht in wie fern Physx Auswirkungen auf die anderen Benchmarks hat. Kannst ja kurz testen und wenn das Ergebnis fast identisch ist kannst es ja lassen.


----------



## mAlkAv (2. März 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> omg...ich hab geguckt und pysx war aktiv
> und jetzt mus ich alle 3dmarks nochmal benchen
> 
> ich brauch jetzt ne pause




Nein, du musst nur den 3DMArk Vantage nochmal machen. Für die anderen Benchmarks gibt es diese Regelung nicht, da PhysX dort die Gesamtpunktzahl nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

ok werde heute abend alle ergebnisse an hwbot senden.


----------



## olsystems (2. März 2009)

Ich auch, mal schaun was bei raus kommt, der 3D Vantage auf einer Onboard Grafik ist einfach zum Einschlafen.....

olsystems


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2009)

Der Bench ist auch auf nem Quad-Core/SLi-Sys zum Einschlafen. Dauert ewig und wehe er schmiert mal ab. Dann kannst nochmal 30min Zeit aufwenden


----------



## olsystems (2. März 2009)

Aber du bekommst Punkte bei mir sind es vielleicht mal 2-3 Frames, da schaut das bei Dir bestimmt schon mal ansehnlicher aus!?

EDIT: Ich habe grad gesehen das du nen P4 550 unter DICE gesetzt hast, meinst du das man was mit einen P4 630 erreichen kann?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Wenn du irgendwo in die Nähe von 4Ghz kommst sicher.
Jeder Punkt zählt.


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2009)

No Chance. Die CPU war doch wegen ihrer extrem hohen (Netburst-) Übertaktbarkeit sehr beliebt. Unter den Top 5 finden sich nur Scores mit >4.800 Mhz. Ein Versuch ists aber mal Wert - aber ich sage da bedarf fast schon LN²


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

könnt ihr vieleicht beantworten warum ich so derb viel punkte bei der cpu habe...
http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/4078/unbenanntqp0.jpg
ich habe gestern alle benchmark resultate bei futeramark durchgelesen...und meine cpu hat definitiv die höschste punkte zahl...

hab ich ein gutes board wodurch das zustande kommt oder ist futuremark kaputt...
ich würde das jetzt gerne wissen wollen...
ihr könnt das auch gerne selbst übeprüfen bei futuremark...ich habe definitiv die höchste cpu score


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Weil bei dir PhysX aktiviert war, was aber für ein gültiges Ergebnis deaktiviert werden muss.


----------



## benjasso (2. März 2009)

PhysX aktiviert gehabt?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> ...Unter den Top 5 finden sich nur Scores mit >4.800 Mhz. ...



Was aber auffällt sind die extrem unterschiedlichen Taktraten.
Bei Wprime fällt das besonders auf.
Da sind Ergebnisse die nur 3sek auseinander liegen,sich aber im takt um 1500Mhz unterscheiden.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

@darkniz
@benjasso

ja das ist richtig ich habe das pysix aktiv...
""aber benchen die leute bei "futuremark" ohne pysicx"""

würde das dan erklären warum die anderen so wenig cpu score haben...


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Für gültige Ergebnisse bei Futuremark und Hwbot muss PhysX deaktiviert werden, deshalb haben die anderen auch weniger Punkte als du.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Das müssen sie sogar.



> Forbidden Tweaks:
> 
> * *PhysX drivers*
> * mipmap tweaking
> ...



Ob das sinnig ist sei dahingestellt.
Meiner Meinung könnte man das auch für alle freigeben,wäre ein Punkt weniger bei dem man besch..... kann.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

oman wen ich das pyics deaktiviere dan habe ich weniger cpu  punkte und dan noch dazu ganz wenig graka punkte  hab ne ***** und die ist nicht so toll zum benchen 
will aber keine gtx295 die ist doch bald wieder uralt


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (2. März 2009)

Hey, hab in letzer zeit maln bisserl mit meiner 9800gtx+ gebencht und schon mal den 2. Platz in Vantage und den 5. PLatz in 06 rausgehauen. 
In nächster Zeit werden dann mal in i7 920 von geforcefreak und der 8500 von eiswolf93 unter dice gesetzt und dann mal wirklich stoff gegeben!
insgesamt sins jetz 22.8 Punkte, Luft nach oben is da 
mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Sauber.
Bis Z.O.T. sind noch 150Pkt und danach winken die Top 20
Gebt Gas.
Und Ende März kommt noch Olli mit seiner Großoffensive,wie immer die auch aussehen mag.
Er hat auf jeden Fall einen Punkteregen versprochen.


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und Ende März kommt noch Olli mit seiner Großoffensive,wie immer die auch aussehen mag.



Die wird lustig  (und punktereich)


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2009)

Ist denn schon was näheres bekannt?


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die wird lustig  (und punktereich)



Oh ja  Freu mich auch schon drauf 

@ Chris: Habe auch noch 2 hübsche Teile von denen du noch nichts weißt


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

alle mit großoffensive und ich mit meiner 8800 
wenns ums benchen geht bin ich immer ne heulsuse


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2009)

ne 8800 (gt?) und nen Core i7 @4Ghz als CPU? 
Ähm... ja ne is klar ^^


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Oh ja  Freu mich auch schon drauf
> 
> @ Chris: Habe auch noch 2 hübsche Teile von denen du noch nichts weißt


Schwer wie Kupfer oder eher PCB-Like?


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

PCB-Like und ich hoffe dass ich auch noch was schweres, passendes aus Kupfer dazu basteln kann


----------



## Dr.House (2. März 2009)

Tippe auf GTX 295   (*hoff*)   (vllt. auch 2)

oder 2 x GTX 285


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2009)

bestimmt eher was in erstere Richtung, aber kommen wir ma langsam wieder zum Thema


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (2. März 2009)

Ahh, wir wurden von irgendwem 2 Punkte geklaut^^
Ich hoffe das bald der Pot von Otti ankommt, damit erstmal richtig losgelegt werden kann.
@der8auer ich bin nur einen Platz hinter dir bei Aquamark mit der 9800gtx+, aber letzesmal ging einfach nicht mehr -.-"
@execut3r
Wenn du das Geld für nen i7 hast, warum dann nicht führ ne potente Grafikkarte?
mfg


----------



## Dr.House (2. März 2009)

Letzer  OT-Beitrag.

Core i7 sollte am WE da sein + Heatkiller CPU-Kühler.  Endlich wieder was zu benchen .


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2009)

Nice 

Dann lass ich die Katze mal aus dem Sack 
2x 9800GX2


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

@d4rktr1nker
ich würde mir schon eine gtx295 holen aber die gtx380 ist doch bald erhältlich...will kein alten schuh im system...
jetzt warten wir mal die cebit ab...den da wird die neue ati serie vorgestellt...falls die radeon schneller als die gtx295 ist...dan hole ich mir die radeon...falls die radeon schlechter wie die gtx295 abschneidet dan mus ich wohl oder übel die alte gtx295 nehmen...mit ner 8800gtx benchen ist echt


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

mit welchen freeware tool kann ich eine 5000kb datei auf 300kb trimmen 
hwbot meckert


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2009)

mach doch mit "druck" nen screenshot (strg+v in paint) und speicher das ganze als JPEG ab...
Mach das standardmäßig immer in 1680x1050, keinerlei probleme mit der größe bislang


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

hab das mit dem druck und paint gemacht aber hwbot bringt das
Your image has not been uploaded. Max allowed size: 300kb, while image size: 5168 kb


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2009)

ja du musst das als JPEG abspeichern, dann wird das auch keine 5168kb groß... Hast wahrscheinlich Bitmap oder sonst was gewählt...


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Hast du es als JPEG gespeichert?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

neein BMP  was soll ich jetzt machen


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Bild mit Paint öffnen und als JPEG speichern.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

das mit dem als jpeg abspeichern hat gefunzt 
aber er meckert immo noch
Your image has not been uploaded. Max allowed size: 300kb, while image size: 307 kb


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Über _Bild > Strecken/Zerren _einfach um ein paar Prozent verkleinern.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

yipiii jetzt kann ich weiter machen danke 
You've successfully submitted a result


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (2. März 2009)

Gut, dass ich nen 19 Zoller hab


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. März 2009)

omg...nur schlappe 94 punkte 
müssen die restlichen benchmarks noch bearbeitet werden..
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1075/unbenanntrr8.jpg

darkniz hat 300 wie macht man sowas


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Ich habe zum Großteil alte Hardware verwendet und dadurch viele Punkte erhalten.


Aber mit deinem Super Pi 32m Ergebnis stimmte etwas nicht. Statt 86 Punkten hast du nur 3,9 Punkte erhalten. Möglicherweise hast du beim Hochladen des Ergebnisses einen Zahlendreher o.ä. gehabt. 

Und bei deinen ganzen Ergebnissen hast du die Hardware nicht richtig eingetragen und dadurch können die Ergebnisse nicht zum Hardwareranking hinzugefügt werden, wodurch du auch keine Punkte dafür erhältst. Wenn du die Ergebnisse hochlädst und die Hardware eingibst musst du in der Erscheinenden Liste deine Hardware auswählen, damit sie richtig zugeordnet werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (3. März 2009)

oman..werde das morgen früh gleich ausbessern


----------



## olsystems (3. März 2009)

So die ersten Benches sind fertig und ich muss sagen laut HWBOT wird das wieder Pöte und Punkte geben bis jetz sind es 4xPlatz1 und 1xPlatz 2.

Die restlichen Benches werden heute Abend fertig gemacht und morgen früh, danach werden erst alle Ergebnisse Hoch geladen.

olsystems

EDIT: Habe den P4 schon stabil auf 4.2GHZ allerdings unter Luft mehr ist überhaupt nicht drin macht der Kühler nicht mit....
Für LN² fehlen mir die Mittel und das Geld, DICE wre noch ne Möglichkeit habe allerdings keinen CPU sondern nur einen GPU Kühler, könnte heulen....


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2009)

Ich hab gestern die 7900GT aus dem Kinderrechner durchgetestet.
Wie zu erwarten war kann ich unter Luft nichts reißen,ich liege durchweg ca.10%  hinter den Punkterängen.
Allerdings gibt mir das Hoffnung für meine erste Dice-Session die jetzt endgültig für den 28.03 angesetzt ist.

Damit habe ich jeweils eine(n):
GPU's
6600GT 128MB(noch keine Ergebnisse)
7900GT 256MB (noch keine Ergebnisse)
8800GT 512MB (noch keine Ergebnisse)
1950GT 512MB (schon hochgeladen aber Luft nach oben)
1950Pro 512MB (schon hochgeladen aber Luft nach oben)

CPU's
E2180 (Läuft unter Luft bis FSB 440 )l
E4300 (war nur auf nem P965 verbaut,da ging er bis knapp FSB 400)
E8500 (wird klar vom  P35-DS3 eingebremst,mehr als FSB 520 ist nicht drin)
Asus Commando- Gekauft von Dio von AF-getestet bis FSB 590.

am Start.

An der 66er und der 79er werden Voltmods durchgeführt,wenn die wirklich hops gehen sollten ist das nicht so wild.

Das wird nicht alles an einem Tag funktionieren,gibt aber schonmal einen Ausblick auf das Potential.
Ich geh mal nicht davon aus das ich überall Topplatzierungen erreiche,dafür ist die Hardware zu beschränkt.
Wenn ich alles durchbenche sollten aber doch so um die 100Pkt. drin sein.

Edit:
Noch 130 Pkt. zu Z.O.T. und 330 zu OC-Lab2


----------



## Tytator (3. März 2009)

so bin nun auch dabei
werd mal meinen prozi ein wenig foltern,
1,55 v hab ich ihm schon ma gegeben und er läuft noch (c2q)


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2009)

Denn mal willkommen.
Schon bei HW-Bot angemeldet?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (3. März 2009)

was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht.

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1949/bildhs2.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2009)

Nix,wieso?
Du hast global points für die Zeit bekommen.
Für hardwarepoints hats mit dem i920 nicht gereicht,da bist du 77.,83.,und 91.
die gibts aber nur für die Top 20.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (3. März 2009)

was.. ich bekomme für 10 benchmarks 20 punkte


----------



## darkniz (3. März 2009)

Für die meisten Ergebnisse bekommst du keine Punkte, da es zu viele bessere Ergebnisse gibt.

Edit:
Für meine 300 Punkte habe ich fast 200 Ergebnisse gebraucht. Meine höchste Punktzahl für ein Ergebnis sind 4,8.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (3. März 2009)

oman eine 4000mhz cpu ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2009)

darkniz schrieb:


> Edit:
> Für meine 300 Punkte habe ich fast 200 Ergebnisse gebraucht. Meine höchste Punktzahl für ein Ergebnis sind 4,8.



Ist das nicht irgendwie frustrierend die Punkte so zusammen zu klauben?
Mir würde da irgendwann die Motivation flöten gehen.

Ich hab jetzt geschaut welche Hardware günstig ist und viele Punkte mit meiner restlichen Hardware bringen kann.
So bin ich halt jetzt auf die 6600GT und die 7900GT gekommen.
Da ist es keine unlösbare Aufgabe an Medaillen,Pokale und Punkte zu kommen.


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2009)

Hab mir nen pretested E2140 besorgt  sowie einen P4 HT ... Um bei der ersten DICE-Sessions keine teure CPU zu verlieren wenn was schief geht 

Meinen E8500 teste ich dann evbtl auch, wenn alles gut geht sowie meine HD4850 (E8500 + 4850 wohl keine pkte)


----------



## olsystems (4. März 2009)

So ergebnisse sind Hoch geladen und dabei habe ich Festgestellt das noch ein 06er fehlt.

Mit der neuen 8400GS habe ich keine Chance mehr die macht bei 680 schon schlapp...

Naja Hoffen wir das es ein paar Punkte werden....


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2009)

Bis jetzt 13,5 wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## Speedoo (4. März 2009)

@ execut3r 

Wenn du ein paar punkte in denn 3D Marks willst musst du deinen Grafikkarte auch Übertakten, da reicht die CPU allein nicht aus. 
Aber dein i7 mit 4GHz  ist sicher einer der schnellsten bei den 8800GTX Karten. 
Aber diene Grafikkarte mit Standard tackt gehört zu den langsamste, Die kannst du auch schon mit Standard kühler etwas übertakten.


----------



## olsystems (4. März 2009)

So das endergebnis sieht so aus:

5xGold und 1xSilber dazu ganze 12,4 Punkte.

Wird Zeit das ich neue (ALTE) Hardware in die Finger bekomme...
Grad was ich Festgestellt habe das man HW Bneche sollte die nicht viel vertreten ist so wie die 9300IGP oder die GeForce 8300.

Naja was solls die Aquamarks sind überhaupt nicht zum Laufen gekommen da bei mir der Aquamark wieder keine Punkte gebracht hat.

Ich werde aber schaun das die noch Laufen und dann werde ich die Fehlenden Benches noch nachliefern, außer die der 8300GS denn die hat heute den Hardware Himmel gesehen....

LG
olsystems


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2009)

Hast du agp?
Wenn ich mit meinen Karten durch bin wollte ich im Marktplatz sowas wie einen HW-Bot Tauschthread aufmachen.
Das wäre,und das ohne die Regeln zu brechen,eine günstige Möglichkeit an neue(alte) Hardware zu kommen.


----------



## darkniz (4. März 2009)

Ich glaube das Verstößt gegen die Regeln von Hwbot. Regel Nr. 4


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2009)

Nene,die Hardware geht ja dann in anderen Besitz über.
Sharing wäre in meinen Augen ja nur das verleihen der Karte um Punkte einzufahren.


----------



## darkniz (4. März 2009)

Um ärger zu vermeiden, sollte man vielleicht vorher mal einen Hwbot-Moderator fragen, ob es erlaubt ist. So wie es formuliert ist, ist ausleihen und austauschen der Hardware verboten, was bei einem Tauschthread eigentlich der Fall ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Also doch in die Bucht.

Aber ich hab was anderes gefunden.
Letztens war die Frage ob LOD-Tweaks erlaubt sind.
Der Tenor - auch meiner - war nein.
Ich hab jetzt aber das dazu gefunden:



> This cheat is a very simple one to explain: a certain Nvidia video card tweaking utility (for obvious reasons not mentioned by name) allow people to enable a very high level of detail value, making the benchmark run either without details or even without image of any kind. The 3D benchmark becomes unrecognizable and in addition, the FPS rate is not visible anymore. Since in certain benchmarks, the 3D image contains only two or three colors, Futuremark and HWbot decided not to support this feature as a legit tweaking method. Note that the usual LOD tweaking, which requires a lot of time to find the sweet spot, is allowed.



Ich würde das so interpretieren daß das verändern des LOD zum finden des "Sweet spot" schon erlaubt ist,
aber nur halt nicht die Holzhammermethode so das gar kein Bild mehr zu erkennen ist.


----------



## darkniz (4. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde das so interpretieren daß das verändern des LOD zum finden des "Sweet spot" schon erlaubt ist,
> aber nur halt nicht die Holzhammermethode so das gar kein Bild mehr zu erkennen ist.


 
So würde ich das auch interpretieren, wobei man es sowieso nicht nachweisen kann.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2009)

Aber Holzhammer *ist* nicht immer schneller,*geht* nur schneller


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. März 2009)

@spedoo

eine grafikkarte mit luftkühlung zu übertakten ist nicht so toll!!!!
besssr ist es sie bei standart takt lauffen zulassen....


meine asis 8800gtx macht mit lukü so einiges mit...aber mit ner lukü habe ich in der vergangheit keine guten erfahrungen gemacht...entweder wakü oder garnicht....


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2009)

LOD Tweaks sind ein umstrittenes Thema. Viele benutzen LOD-Tweaks - nachweisen kann man es nicht. Ich habe auch schon mit LOD Tweaks gearbeitet. Meiner Meinung nach bringt es deutlich zu wenig, bei meinen 8800GTS 512 MB hat es 0 gebracht. Daher verwende ich auch keine LOD Tweaks mehr.


----------



## olsystems (5. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hast du agp?
> Wenn ich mit meinen Karten durch bin wollte ich im Marktplatz sowas wie einen HW-Bot Tauschthread aufmachen.
> Das wäre,und das ohne die Regeln zu brechen,eine günstige Möglichkeit an neue(alte) Hardware zu kommen.



Ne hab kein AGP Board mehr alles nur PCI-E und das auch alles nur S775.

Das mit den Tauschen hört sich gut an, ob das was bringt ist halt die Frage, denn wenn du schon alles durch hast, kann man mit der Karte nicht mehr iel hollen.....

Werde mir die Tage ne 9400GT hollen, und hat schon jemand ein Board mit 9400IGP gefunden was für Intel ist?


----------



## Speedoo (5. März 2009)

@execut3r 

da ist was dran ganz klar. Aber du sollst es ja auch nicht über treiben.
Denn tackt einen 8800 Ultra kannst du jeden Fall einstellen, bis auf den Speicher. Ich habe mal 2 Bilder von mir hoch geladen. Da sieht man das mein Standard tackt schon über dem einer Ultra light, und das alles OHNE Vmod und mit Standard Kühler. Die 665 MHz habe ich auch nur zum Benchen, Der Lüfter ist im normalen zustand bei ca.70% und beim Bench auf 100%, (das kann man mit dem RivaTuner einstellen). Problem bei SLI beiden Karten müssen so schnell laufen. 

Gut bei dem Bench hatte ich auch -7°C unterm Carport, und ich habe mir fast den Hintern ab gefroren, sonst sind NUR 661 MHz drin.

Ist natürlich schade weil deine CPU so schell ist.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2009)

Stichwort Effizienz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war Vista x64 und noch dazu ein OS, das bereits mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Mainboard-Wechsel durchgemacht hat.


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2009)

9800GX2 Rulz 

hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2003 score


----------



## Dr.House (8. März 2009)

@ Roman

Jetzt noch nen 05er Run mit den 9800 GX2 ,aber mit Dice auf der CPU.

Läuft das Brett endlich wie es soll ?

Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2009)

Könnte besser laufen. Momentan läuft das System nur mit Vista und auch nicht ganz stabil. Werde noch bisschen rumspielen


----------



## Dr.House (8. März 2009)

Merkwürdig. Dein Board mag XP nicht 

Verkauf das Zeug und dann Core i7 wie ich...

Aber nice Karten,gehen gut ab.


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2009)

Wenn dann hole ich mir den i7 noch irgendwann zusätzlich  Dem 775 bleib ich erst mal noch treu


----------



## McZonk (8. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 9800GX2 Rulz
> 
> hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2003 score



Aii, nen 40Punkter für 1 Ergebnis mit Lukü - Very Nice!


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2009)

Ach es gibt allerdings nen neuen AM3-WR, gestern auf der CeBIT aufgestellt, 384k...
Ist allerdings noch nicht online beim Hwbot... (war stummerwinter von der Awardfabrik)

EDIT: 388k, wurde nochmals eingestellt


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2009)

So sieht das doch gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2009)

Wie geil, hab das noch gar nicht gesehen 
Muss auch ma wieder Punkte machen, die HD4850 hat schon nen Voltmod, CPU E8500 @Dice dann in nem Monat oder zwei...

To Do:
- Kingston HyperX-DDR2800-Ram @ 2,4V Taktlimit austesten (@2,2V sinds 475Mhz)
- Da wahrscheinlich damit nicht mehr viel geht, Speicher austauschen (DDR2-1066 mind.)

*- P5Q SE modden:*
Weiß wer, ob es da auch nen OV-Jumper gibt, den man mit Leitsilber überbrücken kann? Beim P5Q Pro gibts den ja glaub ich...
Weil im Moment kann ich nur bis 1,5V hochstellen, was für nen E8500@DICe zu wenig ist... Wäre nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte, hab bislang nix gefunden ^^


THX


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2009)

*So die 300 Punkte sind geknackt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (9. März 2009)

not bad


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2009)

Sehr schön  Jetzt noch globale Punkte


----------



## Schnitzel (9. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> not bad


Not not bad,very good.

 Das Italy OC Team kommt mit riesen Schritten von hinten.
Wenn ich mir so die Punktekurve von denen anschaue haben wir da nicht viel entgegen zu setzen,zumindest nicht wenn die so weiter machen.
hwbot.org - Team 'Italy OC Team'


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2009)

mal ne Frage: Zählen die Hardwarepunkte über 300 weiter für das Team oder lohnt es sich nicht weiter Punkte zusammeln, weil die nicht für das Team zählen?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. März 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig habe werden die Punkte zwar weiter gezählt,aber nur 300 gehen in die Wertung ein.
Dadrüber zählen für die Wertung nur noch global Points.


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2009)

Fürs Team zählen sie weiter. Nur nicht fürs eigene Profil-Ranking.

@ Schnitzel: Keine Angst. Ende diesen Monat sollte es noch mal ordentlich was geben 

edit: argh da war schnitzel schneller


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Fürs Team zählen sie weiter. Nur nicht fürs eigene Profil-Ranking.



dann werde ich mal weiter machen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ende diesen Monat sollte es noch mal ordentlich was geben


Man hört so einiges... 


Lippokratis schrieb:


> dann werde ich mal weiter machen.


Die perfekte Einstellung!


----------



## theLamer (9. März 2009)

weiß jemand, ob alle p5q modelle nen jumper für ov_cpu und ov_nb haben? Bzw Lötstellen, die man überbrücken kann? Wäre dankbar...


----------



## olsystems (10. März 2009)

Also das SE hat diese Jumper definitiv nicht!! Hab mir grad das Layout on dem Board angesehen.

Nimm doch das P5Q normal ist doch ein Klasse Board....
Es bringt wenigstens die Jumper mit, und die sind sehr Hilfreich


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

Ja das Prob ist dass ich das P5Q SE habe, reicht ja für 24/7 auch völlig aus...
Muss dann evtl n neues Board kaufen 

Muss halt mal sehen... oder was denkt ihr? Wären 1,5V und Load Line Calibration auf on eine Option für das erste mal DICE ?


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

naja 1,5 Volt sind ja nicht viel und ich bezweifle dass das Board so hohen FSB mitmacht.  Ein neues Board muss her....


----------



## olsystems (10. März 2009)

Also das P5Q hat bei mir einen FSB von 563MHz schon mitgemacht....

1.5V sind schon recht wenig, damit würde ich nicht aus kommen....


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

hm dann muss wohl oder übel n neues Board her... 
Also: 

DFI LanParty UT P45-T3R
Asus Rampage Extreme
Asus Maximus Formula

Welchen nehmen? 
Tendiere zum ersten.... oder dritten
Alle drei sollten auf jeden Fall nen hohen FSB mitmachen...


----------



## McZonk (10. März 2009)

ich würds immer wieder machen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...xtreme-im-test.html?highlight=Rampage+extreme

Im Zusammenspiel mit einer Dual-Core-CPU imho unschlagbar.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

Naja aber bremst das Maximus Formula meinen E8500 denn beim Benchen aus?

Weil mir wird beim Anblick des Preises vom Rampage Extreme ganz schön mulmig...


----------



## olsystems (10. März 2009)

Ja der Preis ist Hart das stimmt...

Naja die DFI Boards sind doch auch ihr Geld wert...


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

Also und das Maximus Formula ist nix?
Finde das eig gar nicht soo schlecht


----------



## Schnitzel (10. März 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit dem	Biostar TPower I45?
Das sollte locker über 600 gehen wenn deine Hardware das mitmacht.
Hat auch nicht so einen stolzen Kurs.

Schau dir mal die Kommentare an,da sind noch ein paar Links drin.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

Hey Schnitzel, danke für den Tipp 
Daran hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, 114€ wären auch ok...


----------



## olsystems (10. März 2009)

Stimmt die BIOSTAR Boards sind auch sehr gut


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich so eins lieber nehmen als das Rampage Extreme.... was heißt lieber... wenn ich Millionär wäre, wäre mir der Preis egal  - bin aber halt Schüler ^^

Und so nen großen Unterschied macht das bestimmt auch nicht oder? Ich will fürs erste auch nur mal ~5Ghz sehen...


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Mit dem TPower kannst du nix falsch machen ,vor allem nicht zu dem Preis. Mit nem guten Ram sind locker FSB 600 drin. Haufenweise guten DDR 2 Ram kriegst du günstig bei der Award Fabrik.


Von deiner Wahlliste ist nur das Extreme zu gebrauchen für hohen FSB,aber dafür kriegst du fast 3 T-Power.

DFI 45 T2R Plus wäre auch okay,nur sehr viel schwieriger zu bedienen.

Hier sind paar Ergebnisse von mir mit dem T-Power : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/24576-dr-house-30kg-dice-fun-6.html

Kenne paar nützliche Einstellungen.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

> Guten DDR 2 Ram kriegst du günstig bei der Award Fabrik


Das heißt? 
Wo genau?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. März 2009)

Da. 
Sagt dir Noname etwas?


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Im Forum genauer zu sein : AwardFabrik - Forum

Hast Glück gerade: Das Gigabyte Ram-OC Kontest ist grad vorbei und die guten Riegel müssen weg...


----------



## Soulsnap (12. März 2009)

Ich habe noch jede Menge alte HW ala´ Voodoo2 & Co (PIII, PII, USW USW) Meint ihr ich sollte mal n paar Systeme zusammenschustern und ein bisschen Benchen? Lohnt es sich denn überhaupt mit der alten HW?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall.
Ich hab mal den P2350 als Bsp. rausgesucht.
Alleine damit sind schon 24Punkte möglich falls man überall Platz eins schafft.


----------



## theLamer (12. März 2009)

Jeder 0.1 Punkte zählt 
Also ran an diw HW


----------



## Lynx (14. März 2009)

Hab schon 0.2


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2009)

It's done.


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

hehe wollte eigentlich alles mit meiner X1650XT durchbenchen, hat aber bislang nur für 01 und 03 gereicht - dafür 2 mal gold - satte 9 Punkte 

Da geht also noch was, nächstes Wochenende vielleicht


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Super  Werde heute auch noch mal mit meiner 9800GX2 benchen. Top 20 - wir kommen


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

Unter Wasser? 
Also Global Points kriegst damit auf jeden fall  - benchst du mit einer oder mit beiden? 
Bzw. wenn du das jeweils mit einer und mit danach mit zweien machst, hast du ja schon 10 Kategorien, in denen Punkte zu holen sind


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Erst mal nur eine  Die andere liegt zerlegt in der Werkstatt und wartet auf den Pot


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

achso - also irgendwann Quad-SLI Dicecooled und den E8600 unter LN2? 
Damit regnet es bestimmt nur so von Punkten


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

So ist meine Planung  Wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

JO dann mal viel Glück


----------



## Joker (16. März 2009)

So, mittlerweile haben wir endlich Platz 21 erreicht und es sind keine 200Punkte mehr für in die Top 20.


----------



## schub97 (17. März 2009)

meine ersten 0.6 punkte!


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

@ Joker
hwbot.org - Team hall of fame
wir sind wieder PLatz 22 
so schnell kanns gehen


----------



## crooper (17. März 2009)

@ theLamer

dafür sind es zur Zeit nur noch ca. 100 Punkte bis in die TOP 20

so schnell geht das ...


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

@ crooper 

jo das ist erstmal unser Ziel 
Langfristig wollten wir ja eig mal den LuxX überholen, mal schauen, was draus wird


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2009)

LuxX bekommen die meisten Punkte durch die Benchbros. Die haben aber bald das "normal mögliche" Maximum erreicht. Dann gehts bei denen nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

> Benchbros....


Was ist das eigentlich? 3 Brüder?

Darf man beim HWbot offiziell nicht eigentlich nur einen acc pro person?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2009)

Ja, glaube das sind Kabauterman, TschernoBill und looby83. 

Mehrere Personen dürfen einen Account nutzen. Nicht aber eine Person mehrere Accounts


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2009)

Ja, glaube das sind Kabauterman, TschernoBill und looby83. 

Mehrere Personen dürfen einen Account nutzen. Nicht aber eine Person mehrere Accounts


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

achso, so war das... 

Wird schon irgendwie, wirk kriegen das hin


----------



## olsystems (17. März 2009)

Habe mal wieder 17.8 Punkte dazu gesteuert....

Ich habe hier ein Sahnestück liegen das sag ich euch...

GeForce 8600 GS ----> Tolles Ding 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Karte??
Habe sie nun schon auf 740MHz Core Clock nur der Speicher lässt sich nicht wirklich Ocen....


----------



## Joker (17. März 2009)

@Lamer
Das war nur ein kleines Strohfeuer von ZOT, noch 26 Punkte da haben wir sie wieder.


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

Sicher 
Das gute ist ja, das wie vorwiegend HWPoints haben und keine Global Points 
Die halten schon sehr viel länger, denn Global Points sind sogar schneller verflogen, als man sie bekommt 

Werde meine X1650XT am WE (oder vlt schon morgen? ) weiterbenchen, bald kommt dann ja eh mein Pot 

Ma sehn, was mit der HD4850 geht, ich mach mir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen, obwohl ich sie auf 850/1250 gebracht hab  - aber wenn ich mir das Ranking anschaue, geht selbst mit nem E8500 nix mit TOP 5


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2009)

olsystems schrieb:


> Habe sie nun schon auf 740MHz Core Clock nur der Speicher lässt sich nicht wirklich Ocen....



Manchmal gehts mit dem Speicher  etwas besser wenn du den Core etwas zurück nimmst.
Ansonsten wird da wird wohl nur ein V-mod für den Speicher helfen.


----------



## Joker (17. März 2009)

> Das gute ist ja, das wie vorwiegend HWPoints haben und keine Global Points
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das stimmt nur sind es meistens auch nicht wirklich viele Punte, aber mühsam ernährt sich
Mir fehlt momentan einfach eine potente CPU, mein Phenom 9550 @3Ghz reicht einfach nicht. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den PII 955, wenn der dann mal endlich kommt.


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

MIr fehlt ne potente Kühlung, mit nem E8500 mit  *(wirklich) maximal* 4,5Ghz unter Luft ist nicht viel zu holen ^^

DiCE halt


----------



## olsystems (18. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Manchmal gehts mit dem Speicher  etwas besser wenn du den Core etwas zurück nimmst.
> Ansonsten wird da wird wohl nur ein V-mod für den Speicher helfen.



Habe ich auch schon versucht naja habe sie jetzt auf 790/498/1810.
Das sollte reichen um die Karte durch die Benches zu hauen...

Werde heute auch die Test mit der 8400GS wiederholen das wird ielleicht ein paar Punkte geben....


----------



## olsystems (18. März 2009)

So die Runs sind Hochgeladen und schon bewertet siehe Signatur.

Das Team hat jetzt 3677,7 Punkte!!!!

Habe die letzten Tage 54.5 Punkte dazu gesteuert, es fehlen aber noch ein paar Ergebnisse, nur dann ist mein Hardware Vorrat erstmal erschöpft, bis die X600 da ist....


----------



## Schnitzel (18. März 2009)

Ist noch nicht aktualisiert,aber damit dürften wir Platz 20 erstmal wieder haben.


----------



## olsystems (18. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht Täusch Leider nur Platz 21....


----------



## theLamer (18. März 2009)

Also ich hab vom Freund folgende Retro-HW (ausgeliehen) bekommen, werde alles zusammen an WE benchen (es folgt noch mehr, aber das hier ist schonmal sicher
-> Mobile Athlon 1000
-> Athlon 500C
EDIT: 7500LE klargemacht

Mal sehen was draus wird, im HWbot haben beide Dinger fast keine Ergebnisse, ist fast immer gold/silber drin, also auch nen paar Pkte 
Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden 

PUH... ich glaub da werde ich nen ganzen Tag dransitzen  - aber ich freu mich drauf


----------



## olsystems (18. März 2009)

Na denn mal viel Spaß am Weekend muss noch die 86GS dran glauben da gibt es auch so gut wie keine Ergebnisse....


----------



## theLamer (18. März 2009)

hehe hab mal den AMD Athlon 500C pretested, Hammerergenbis:
11076,967s bei wprime 1024M
.
.
.

so was langsames hatte ich noch nie  - reicht dafür aber schon fürs erste Gold


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht denn wird das doch noch was mit Platz 20 am Weekend...


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

also ich werde so ~15-20 Ergebnisse beisteuern 
Wie gesagt die 7500LE, der Athlon 500C und der Mobile Athlon 1000...


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Ich werde auch noch ca. 10 Ergebnisse bekommen, habe nämlich jetzt ne 8800GS  384MB fürs Weekend bekommen, da wirds aber schwer wegen Punkte sind etliche Ergbnisse für die Karte da, wird nicht so leicht wie die 88GS 768MB.


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

So ich konnte es nicht unterlassen und bin schon kräftigst dabei, parallel HW zu benchen... sind schon 7x Gold und 2x Silber 

Im MOment SuperPi 32M jeweils, das dauert bei der alten HW einiges ^^


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Das glaub ich ich habs bei nem P4 gesehen, das ganze hat eine ewig gedauert, aber wer sagt schon das Benchen nicht sehr Zeitintensiv ist .

Also können wir denn schon mal mit ein paar ergebnissen rechen!?

Achja es fehlen nur noch ungefähr 40 Punkte bis Platz 20...


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

och er muss ja nur einmal durchlaufen, da sich noch keiner die mühe gemacht hat SuperPI 32M mit der CPU  zu benchen... INsofern wenig Stress


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Auf die Zeit bin ich ja schon mal gespannt....


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

Das Schlimmste hab ich ja schon hinter mir:
Wprime ~11k Sekunden

EDIT: Retro-HW fertig, jetzt nur noch die 7500LE und aller Ergebnisse dann heute abend


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Na das sind Zeiten... 
Da bin ich ja schon gespannt was denn von dir heute Abend alles kommt....

Habe heute auch noch mal ein paar Scores Hochgeladen und es waren gleich 20 Punkte


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

wow nice


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Top 20,wir kommen.


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

"Service Temporarily Unavailable"

Na toll, war grade dabei, die ergebnisse zu uppen ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Bei mir geht alles.


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Hab jetzt noch 2 Grakas zum Benhen die muss ich aber ganz lassen, also keine Experimente!!!
Aber dabei Handel es sih eh nur um eine 
GeForce 8600 GS nur 11 Ergebnisse bis jetzt und eine
GeForce 8800 GS 384MB sehr viele Ergebnisse schwer mit der Punkte zu holen die mit 768MB hatte ich schon, aber da waren ja fast keine Ergebnisse da.


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

geht wieder.... die Ergebnisse: Ma sehen was punktemäßig draus wird, das meiste ist Gold 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~35 Punkte


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Na wunderbar denn hat es ja heute schon geklappt dann müss ja am Weekend Platz 19 dran glauben... 
Mich Wundert das Olli keinen Kommentar dazu abgibt was die Leute die letzten Tage geleistet haben....

Achja mal noch ne Frage wieso kann ich einen Score denn nicht Löschen?
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=744430


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. März 2009)

Wenn Olli Zeit hätte, würder er bei hwbot nicht da rumdümpeln, wo er momentan rumdümpelt. Davon abgesehen haben wir durchaus gemerkt und uns darüber unterhalten, dass die Top 20 in Reichweite sind. 
Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, um sicherzustellen, dass die Top 20 ein Dauerzustand werden. 

Klasse Ergebnisse!


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn Olli Zeit hätte, würder er bei hwbot nicht da rumdümpeln, wo er momentan rumdümpelt. Davon abgesehen haben wir durchaus gemerkt und uns darüber unterhalten, dass die Top 20 in Reichweite sind.
> Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, um sicherzustellen, dass die Top 20 ein Dauerzustand werden.
> 
> Klasse Ergebnisse!


 
Das sit doch schon mal was, und wie Ihr mit bekommen habt, haben wir noch nicht alles verschossen was wir haben, bin grad dabei die 86GS durch die Benches zu treiben mal schaun was da raus kommt....
 ist das ein Angebot?

Na ich Denke mal wenn ihr euch schon Unterhaltet dann wirds bald was geben von eurer Seite .

Gruss
Oli

PS: es fehlen nur noch 4 Punkte bis Platz 20, mist vorhin hatten wir ihn schon aber die anderen schlafen ja auch nicht....


----------



## Joker (19. März 2009)

Bin mal gespannt womit Olli da auftrumpfen wird, da gibts bestimmt einen Punkteregen.

@ Qlsystems
Da hast du mal ein klasse Ergebnis mit der 8800Gt raus gehauen  *Respekt*


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn Olli Zeit hätte, würder er bei hwbot nicht da rumdümpeln, wo er momentan rumdümpelt. Davon abgesehen haben wir durchaus gemerkt und uns darüber unterhalten, dass die Top 20 in Reichweite sind.
> Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, um sicherzustellen, dass die Top 20 ein Dauerzustand werden.
> 
> Klasse Ergebnisse!



Ja wenn der Oli mal endlich Zeit hätte  egal bekommen wir schon noch hin 

Habe gerade noch 15 Ergebnisse von ein paar Notebooks hochgeladen. Sollte so 15-25 Punkte geben. 
Des weiteren habe ich noch 10 Ergebnisse von 2 Notebooks. Da fehlen allerdings noch CPUs in der HWBot liste. Gibt dann noch mal garantiert 20 Punkte.


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Joker schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt womit Olli da auftrumpfen wird, da gibts bestimmt einen Punkteregen.
> 
> @ Qlsystems
> Da hast du mal ein klasse Ergebnis mit der 8800Gt raus gehauen  *Respekt*



Jetzt hab ich schon Platz 1 beim 03er und den 3 Platz beim 06er, ich werde das ganze denn mitz dem 05er auch noch Versuchen da steh ich grad noch auf Platz 13.

Mein Problem ist nur das mir die richtige CPU dazu fehlt und ich keine Kohle hab mir ne neue zu Kaufen, könnte zwar noch nen Q9550 bekommen aber das soviel bringt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

Joa ich bin nach der Masse von Ergebnissen erstmal fertig, alles durchgebencht 
Vlt lässt sich auch ne PCIe-Karte organisieren/kaufen - hatte so an ne 86gt gedacht bzw 86gs (kostet beim Hänler hier 20€ und kann kaputtgehen - Extreeeem-voltmoooood )

39Punkte bis Platz 19 

@Roman: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=833731 das Ergebnis gibt keine Punkte, hast die CPU falsch eingegeben


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Dann nimm doch die 86GT am besten die mit 128MB da gibts grad mal 5 Ergebnisse!! oder die mit 512MB da gibts auch noch gut Punkte zum Abräumen...

Die 86GS muss grad schon wieder schwitzen, die hat jetzt einen VMod von nem Elektriker verpasst bekommen......


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

olsystems schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch die 86GT am besten die mit 128MB da gibts grad mal 5 Ergebnisse!! oder die mit 512MB da gibts auch noch gut Punkte zum Abräumen...
> 
> Die 86GS muss grad schon wieder schwitzen, die hat jetzt einen VMod von nem Elektriker verpasst bekommen......


Naja mal sehen, werde halt die Karte nehmen, die es im Laden um die Ecke gibt. Und mit tödlichem Vmod und Wakü (Radiator in Eiswasser) komm ich sicher in die Top 5...
außer, da sind Leute mit nem E8600@6Ghz oder so 

Denke aber, 5Ghz E8500 DICE reichen aus, wenn man signifikant höhere Taktraten bei der Graka hat als die anderen... denn das ist ja nicht der Flaschenhals und nicht die CPU, ob die nun 5Ghz oder 6 hat ist letztendlich ja egal ^^ (oder?)

Muss ich nur noch auf den Pot warten, ist aber schon alles geklärt, in 3-4 Wochen ist er da


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Wenn du mit der 86GS ankommst dann ist es nicht schwer die höchste CPU bei dieser Graka ist ein E7400 mit 4.3GHz allerdings Taktraten bei der Graka die sind nicht übel über 800 Core clock da bin ich noch ein wenig entfernt von, ich komme grad mal auf 789 zur Zeit aber es geht vorran bin noch nicht fertig!!!


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

JOa ich nehm die Karte im Laden, weiß halt net mehr was das genau für eine war.... (GF 8x00 Gx)
Aber erst in nem Monat oder so


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Ich glaub das ist denn aber ne 86GT denn die GS gibt es doch nicht im Laden zu kaufen....


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

So habe grad die Ergebnisse von der 86 GS hoch geladen überall Platz 2 bis auf den 01er da leider nur Platz 3 dürften also um die 7 Punkte sein.

Leider hat die Karte den Geist aufgegeben .....


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

> Leider hat die Karte den Geist aufgegeben .....


Voltmod-Suizid? 

Ich belüfte die graka immer mit  2 zusätzlichen 120mm-Lüftern  - oder mit wakü ^^

EDIT: 56 submissions in den letzten 24h - Respekt Leute


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Voltmod-Suizid?
> EDIT: 56 submissions in den letzten 24h - Respekt Leute



Ja aber voll naja was soll der Geiz!!??

Ja sind schon schöne Submissions dabei  habe in den letzten paar Tagen jetzt insgesamt 5xGold 4xSilber und 2xBronze und 1xPlakette geholt, dazu insgesamt 82,9 Punkte....

Ein paar Ergebnisse sind noch dabei da gab es nur Punkte....

EDIT: Grad Roman hat ja mal wieder ordentlich was Hochgeladen...


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

Joa ich such im Moment auch noch nach einer billigen PCIe-Graka zum Benchen, je billiger desto besser 
Frag grad nohcma nen Kumpel  - aber wohl wenig aussicht auf Erfolg 

EDIT: 2,9Punkte und ich hab 200^^


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

200 Punkte ein Traum für mich.... 
Ich habe gradmal 132.2 Punkte....

Aber für Dich freu ich mich 

Naja eine Graka hab ich noch aber da wirds sehr schwer Punkte zu bekommen....
Wenn ich das habe werde ich mich erstmal ausgiebig mit meinem E6750 beschäftigen da kann ich auch noch was gut machen.
Zum Schluss wird denn ein Pentium 4 630 dran glauben müssen....
Da geht vielleicht auch noch etwas, auf 4.5GHz stabil hatte ich den schon mal und wenn man sich die ergebnisse der anderen anschaut die hatten z.B. für PCMark 05 teilweise gradmal 3.8GHz für die Top 10.


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> EDIT: 2,9Punkte und ich hab 200^^




Habe gerade die 300er Marke durchbrochen  Heute noch mal 10 Ergebnisse hochgeladen.


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich habe mir grad den Pearl Katalog durch geschaut und eine Board mit CPU gefunden für 50 Euronen nur die CPU ist nicht bei HWBOT gelistet wird die gelistet wenn ich ergebnisse damit hoch lade oder muss man da erst einen Mod fragen?

Glückwunsch Roman...


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2009)

Thx 

Dazu musst du im HWBot Forum, im "Helpcenter" ein Ticket ausfüllen. Ein Mod addet die CPU/GPU dann hwbot.org


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, mal schaun ob ich das wirklich mache, wäre bestimmt ne schöne Aktion da wäre mir Platz 1 ganz sicher


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

Jo Gratz dir zu deinen >300 Punkte, Roman 
Bin ich noch etwas von entfernt ^^

@Olsystems: 22Pokale/Medaillen noch zum Hardware-Junkie ... aber tolle Aufholjagd in den letzten Tagen


----------



## Masterwana (20. März 2009)

Hab mal grade den Läppi meines Bruders gestartet:

Pentium 3-E 700 MHz

wPrime32m: 15. 0,6 Punkte
PiFast:  17. 0,4 Punkte


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

Jo ist doch nice 
Wir können wie gesagt jeden Punkt gebrauchen


----------



## Masterwana (20. März 2009)

grad den 2. Platzt bei wPrime32m geholt
nach dem ersten Run hatte ich noch nen P3-E 700MHz aba jetzt zeigt mir CPU-Z Pentium III E 1000 MHz an (den es bei HWBot nicht gibt)


----------



## schub97 (21. März 2009)

ich mach ma eben an den pc meiner mutter!


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2009)

Jo bei mir mussten die Familien-PCs auch alle dran glauben  - ist schon alles durch ^^


----------



## schub97 (21. März 2009)

hat net viel gebracht,die 1250xt schafft ja nicht ma 3d mark01 und die graka haben die meiner mum für vista angedreht?typisch fujuitsi siemens!3d mark03 startet erst gar nicht.


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2009)

1250xt 
Echt nichtmal den 3Dmark 01? Bist du dir sicher, dass das kein Software-Prob ist?


----------



## schub97 (21. März 2009)

ja,das kann auch sein,er zeigt immer an,das er directx 8.1 bräuchte,aber da es vista ist vertshe ich das nicht,denn das hat ja directx10.hab auch 3dmark 01 auf gepatcht.aber merwkürdig bei mir gehts einwandfrei.


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2009)

jap kenn ich 
Neuer Treiber hat geholfen

EDIT: Hab mir ne 7600gs vom Kumpel besorgt, wird auf Wakü umgerüstet und voltmodded: http://xtreview.com/review114.htm
Mal schauen, was sich damit reißen lässt...

Ich brauche nur:
-Zeit
-Pot+Dice für CPU
-Gutes Exwmplar erwischt haben

und ab geht die Post  - VGpu und Takt hoch bis sie stirbt


----------



## Schnitzel (21. März 2009)

Im Moment kann ich leider nichts anderes machen als euch anzutreiben,aber es ist schon sagenhaft was ihr die letzten Tage geleistet habt.
Meinen Respekt dafür.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. März 2009)

@all: Echt geile Leitung

Bald kann ich auch richtig nachlegen^^

Dice Pot ist schon hier und Armaflex ist schon bestellt und diese Woche hol ich noch Isopropanol. Auf jedenfall habe ich richtig viel zu benchen:

Unter den Pot kommt mein E8500 auf einem P5Q-E und von meinem Freund sein I7 920 auf einem R2E^^

Als GraKas haben wir:

2 x 4850
2 x 8800 GTS 512
1 oder 2 x GTX 260 216 SP
2 oder 3 x 9800 GTX+
2 x 7950 GX2

Ich hoffe das reicht

Ansonsten macht wieter so!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2009)

To be continued... Voltmod, bis die Karten sterben und massig punkte ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, das wird was^^

Frage: Ist grundsätzlich ein Bios-Mod möglich, um die SPannung erstmal leicht zu erhöhen?


----------



## z3r0 (22. März 2009)

So ich habe gestern noch 15 Punkte geholt und heute kommen bestimmt noch welche mit der 7500LE dazu.


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2009)

So, hab jetzt nen Vmod an beiden Karten, mit sehr stark erhöhter VCore (+0,5V) erreiche ich 
852/570 Mhz.... (standard: 450/400)...
Musste allerdings aufhören, da die Idle-Temp selbst mit Wakü fast zu hoch wird... ^^

Ich hoffe, sie halten das ~1 Stunde durch, wenn ich halt alles durchbenche. Danach können sie ja putt gehen.

Fehlt nur noch DICE..
Wenn ich Glück hab, haben nen paar Leute noch DICE über, die machen nen Session nächstes WE. Könnten mir evtl auch nen Pot leihen, für die CPU.

Für die Grakas nehme ich Wakü mit DICE aufm Radi, bin auf die Ergenbisse gespannt


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

Ich musste auf Grund eines Fehlers meinerseits die Ergebnisse der GeForce 8400GS löschen da leider nicht aufgepasst habe das es der G86 Chip war und ich aber den 84er habe, Ticket ist schon ausgefüllt warte nur noch bis die Graka gelistet ist, und dann geht das los.

Dann steh ich von Haus aus überall auf Platz 1 Hybrid SLI oder Single.


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

ist doch gut, sind gleich mal 5x Gold^^

EDIT: Hab mal recherchiert, wenn meine 7600gs SLI die Taktraten, die ich angetestet habe für alle Benches mitmacht, wird das ein wahrer Punkteregen. Mit CPU ~5Ghz und den mörderischen Taktraten wären bestimmt so 60Punke drin xD
*Hoff, dass sie das schaffen und nicht abschmieren und dass die Performance stimmt*

aber hätte könnte sollte.... ich will nicht größenwahnsinnig sein


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

Ne nicht ganz 12xGold da ich ja die Single Karte dann auch noch mach....

Ich habe jetzt mal geschaut ich finde keine 84GS die den G84 Chip verwendet nur 86GS/GT/GTS das würde auch erklären warum ich mit der Karte so Hochtakten kann ohne VMod....

Aber erstmal müssen die ergebnisse gelöscht sein, was ja Roman gemacht hat.

Noch zu deiner Frage ja ich Benche auch recht gern, ich bin grad dabei das Ergebniss meiner 88GT im 03er wieder gut zu machen....

Aber es fehlen noch ein paar Punkte für Platz 5....
@Roman ja ich Denke dran das die HW mit drin stehen muss


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

kannst sie auch selber löschen... ^^


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

Das habe ich ja schon versucht und Roman hat dann gemeint das ich sie nicht Löschen kann weil sie gemeldet wurden jetzt hat er sie am Vormitag gelöscht.....

EDIT: Meine X600 ist da grad gekommen.....


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

hab mir grad nochmal den Spaß gegönnt und geguckt, was die 76gs SLI zusammen für einen Takt schaffen...
Single Graka: 849/588
SLI: 817/588..

Das Ganze 3DMark 2003-Nature-Test-stable...
Aber mit 3,8Ghz CPU und ohne DICE geht vorerst nix ^^


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

Da bist aber mit der Taktung eigentlich recht weit vorn dabei nur mit dem CPU Takt halt nicht....


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

Joa deshalb benche ich die Teile ja auch erst, wenn DICE da ist ^^
Takt ist wirklich maximal, höher geht nicht, ohne die Karten endgültig zu schrotten 

Bezüglich single wird auch was drin sein, ich setze aber mehr Hoffnung auf das SLI-Gespann


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

Na muss ja nicht sein .

Sag mal gibt es Tools für VIA CPUs zum Ocen, weißt du da was?


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

Puh... keine Ahnung 
Wie wäre es mit BIOS? 

Ne, ich weiß es nicht, hab nie so ne CPU gehabt / gebencht, sry.


----------



## olsystems (23. März 2009)

BIOS kannst vergessen glaub ich habe ja das Board noch nicht, nur ich denke das man da nicht viel oder gar nichts ändern kann...

Mal schaun vielleicht passt ja eine PLL Clock von SetFSB der hat auch nen C7 drin stehen nur nicht den D sondern nen C aber vielleicht funkt es ja.....


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2009)

hm musst du mal googlen sonst oder vlt weiß es ja wer anders ausm Forum, die alten Hasen wie Carsten () z.B


----------



## Schnitzel (23. März 2009)

Puh,mir ist gerade beim Prozessorwechsel die CPU aus der Hand geflutscht und ist mit der Ecke genau in den Sockel gefallen.
Drei Beinchen hat's in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Also Raus mit dem Mobo und ab auf den OP-Tisch.
Scheint aber alles gut gegangen zu sein,Rechner läuft wieder und primed vor sich hin.
Mir ist beim Ocen noch nie was hops gegangen und dann sowas blödes.

Edit:
Was ist passiert?
Olsystem hat keine Punkte mehr,alle weg.


----------



## Joker (24. März 2009)

Irgendwie sind alle Ergebnisse von Olsystems gelöscht,was ist denn da passiert? Das ein schwerer Schlag fürs Teamranking, nur noch Platz 22.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

What? Wieso denn das jetzt?
@Schnitzel: MIr ist bei einer provischen Kühlung mit Sekundenkleber ein Tropfen in den PCIe-Port gefallen... Alter das war mühe, da ist selbst ne Nadel zu groß um das Ding wieder in Schuss zu bringen... und das beim 250€-Board...

Dachte, das Board ist verloren, aber da hatte ich die Idee mit dem Silberleitlack und die hat gezogen


----------



## olsystems (24. März 2009)

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal schwer interessieren, hab Roman schonmal angeschrieben, bei mir konnte man wie gesagt Ergebnisse nicht mehr Löschen
deshalb hat er das in die Hand genommen, nur das jetzt alle Weg sind ist ja wohl Katastrophal.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (24. März 2009)

Mein Beileid!
Aber wenn dann endlich mal das zeuch fürs dice benchen und das dice da ist, kann ich endlich den Penner vom 5. Platz meiner 9800gtx+ in 06 wieder verdrängen!


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

> Das würde mich jetzt auch mal schwer interessieren, hab Roman schonmal angeschrieben, bei mir konnte man wie gesagt Ergebnisse nicht mehr Löschen
> deshalb hat er das in die Hand genommen, nur das jetzt alle Weg sind ist ja wohl Katastrophal.


Roman hat bestimmt nicht schuld, ich tippe eher auf nen Fehler vom Hwbot... Bzw du hast dir doch nix zu schulden kommen lassen oder?

Das ist echt schon ein herber Schlag fürs Team... n bisschen was davon werde ich mit den 76Gs SLI gutmachen können (>50Punkte)... aber bis wir wieder die Punkte hatten, die Olsystems hatte, dauert das schon ein wenig ^^


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2009)

An mir liegt/lag es nicht. Ich habe nur die 5, von olsystems gewünschten, Ergebnisse gelöscht. 

Habe Olsystems eine PN mit dem Grund zukommen lassen. Ist seine Sache, es öffentlich zu machen oder nicht.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus deinem E8600 und deinen 9800GX2 geworden? Sollte nicht DICE her und ne schöne Session?


----------



## olsystems (24. März 2009)

Entschuldigung Roman da war meine Wortwahl wohl etwas Falsch.

An ALLLE Roman aka der8auer hat keine Schuld das die Punkte weg sind, er hat sich lediglich der Sache angenommen und mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden.....

Habe Fehler gemacht, die mir Roman schon gesagt hat, und ich werde das Ändern, die HW die noch vorhanden ist werde ich nochmals Benchen und wieder Hochladen, nur erst werde ich die hier Posten.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

> Habe Fehler gemacht, die mir Roman schon gesagt hat, und ich werde das Ändern, die HW die noch vorhanden ist werde ich nochmals Benchen und wieder Hochladen, nur erst werde ich die hier Posten.


na da hast du ja nen Haufen Arbeit, viel Glück dabei


----------



## olsystems (24. März 2009)

Das werde ich brauchen.....

Als erstes wird heute noch die 88GT herhalten müssen, denn die ist ja grad verbaut....


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

JOa aber wir bekommen schon noch n paar Pünktchen - Eiswolf93 hat ja (genauso wie ich) was angekündigt 
Und mit Oli war da ja auch noch was


----------



## schub97 (24. März 2009)

also ich hab auch noch was zutun aber erst juli/august aber da wären dann pc und notebook meines vaters,und der hat nich gerad die älteste hardware


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

ach meine Session ist allerdings in trocknen Tüchern:
Ich leihe mir (hoffentlich zum letzten mal - pot ist bestellt) einen Pot und DICE bezahl ich mit 

D.h. Freitag Nachmittag / Abend bekommt ihr die Ergebnisse


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt von mir Donnerstag,ich denke erstmal nur mit der 1950pro,je nachdem wie's "beim ersten mal" klappt.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

Ach du planst auch was mit DICE? 
Ich habe folgendes zu benchen:
-7600gs
-7600 gs SLI
-Evtl HD 4850 (850/1200)  -wenn ich Zeit hab, mal sehen halt was die CPU mitmacht 

Ach und ich werde nur ~5Ghz machen, da ich nur eine CPU hab und die möchte ich gerne 24/7 noch weiterverwenden  - das reicht auch locker für die beiden ersten Karten, bei der 4850 ist es eh sehr sehr schwer, noch Punkte zu kriegen


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2009)

Ja,es geht eindeutig unter Null.
Ich hab mir im Laufe der letzten Monate günstig ein komplettes Benchsystem Zusammen gestellt.
Ein Commando,ist zwar noch P965 geht aber an die 600 Mhz dran.
Den Pot hab ich selber gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen E8500 E0
Ein Tagan BZ500,das sollte auch erstmal reichen.

Dazu halt ein paar Grakas,6600GT(Wobei ich die nach 3Wochen immer noch nicht habe - Ebay),7600GT,7900GT,1950GT und Pro und meine aktuelle Hauptkarte,eine 8800GT.

Dazu hab ich noch ein 4CoreVSTA fürs AGP-Benchen,da beschränke ich mich aber auf Bestand und Leihkarten,das ist ja unnormal was die bei Ebay kosten.


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus deinem E8600 und deinen 9800GX2 geworden? Sollte nicht DICE her und ne schöne Session?



Wartet die nächste Woche ab. McZonk und ich haben da was geplant 

@ Schnitzel: schöner Pot


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. März 2009)

So heute habe ich Iosporpanol gekauft und noch das Geld für zusätzliches Armaflex überwiesen.

@schnitzel: Wie weit geht dein E8500 unter Luft?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2009)

@der8auer
Danke.Jetzt muß er nur noch Qualität beweisen.

Eiswolf93
4,6Ghz bei 1,54V.
Ich hoffe so auf 5,5Ghz unter Dice bei ~1,7V.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. März 2009)

meiner macht 4,9 Ghz mit 1,56 mit, ich habe auch schon 5 Ghz bis zum Bios laden geschafft, aber er hat dann einafch nicht die Festplatte geladen...

naja mit dice erhoffe ich mir auch mehr, aber ich mach mir sorgen um meinem Ram, da er nur bis knapp 1150 macht!

Ich habe es zumindest geschafft 560 FSB zu booten, ist schon einmal ein gutes Ohmen^^(das wären knapp 5,3 Ghz), aber 600 schaffe ich nicht mehr!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: ist es gefährlich, mehr als 1,4 V auf die NB zu hauen?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2009)

Stimmt,den Ram hab ich vergessen.
Da hab ich ein Paar Crucial mit GKX'ern drauf 4-4-4-12 bis 1150,5-5-5-15 geht bis 1270.



> PS: ist es gefährlich, mehr als 1,4 V auf die NB zu hauen?


Standard ist 1,1?
Nunja,gesund ist sicherlich was anderes.
Aber wenn du für ausreichende Kühlung sorgst sollte kurzfristig eigentlich nichts passieren


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

Also ich hab mal ausprobiert, 530Mhz FSB macht mein E8500 unter Luft stabil... ma sehn was dann mit DICE geht ^^


----------



## rhodius (24. März 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage: Kann man den Score des HW-Bot Teams von PCGH schädigen, in dem man ihm beitritt? Frage deshalb, weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele beizutreten, aber wenn ich zu schlecht bin und so den Score z.B. schädigen würde lass ich das natürlich.


----------



## Joker (24. März 2009)

rhodius schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage: Kann man den Score des HW-Bot Teams von PCGH schädigen, in dem man ihm beitritt? Frage deshalb, weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele beizutreten, aber wenn ich zu schlecht bin und so den Score z.B. schädigen würde lass ich das natürlich.



Nein, verschlechtern kannst du nichts. Kannst also ruhig beitreten, jeder Punkt zählt auch wenns nur 0,1 sind und nicht entmutigen lassen wenns mal nicht für Punkte reicht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## rhodius (24. März 2009)

Joker schrieb:


> Nein, verschlechtern kannst du nichts. Kannst also ruhig beitreten, jeder Punkt zählt auch wenns nur 0,1 sind und nicht entmutigen lassen wenns mal nicht für Punkte reicht.


Ok, cool. Denke ich werde mal beitreten.


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

Na dann willkommen im Team 
Happy benching

EDIT: 7600gs ist alles vorbereitet, Benchsession kann kommen


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2009)

Meine ist gerade geplatzt.
Ich muß morgen Spätschicht machen,das heißt das ich nicht dazu komme Dice zu holen.
Nun gut,dann werd ich mich erstmal mit Max. FSB beschäftigen.
Das Commando hat ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten mehr als mein DS3.


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

Glaubt ihr, dass man mit nem Pentium 3 1Ghz und der TNT2 noch Punkte machen kann?
Das Teil ist ja so lahm, weiß aber nicht ob so ne CPU-Krücke noch reicht 

Das Dumme ist eben, dass ich mein AGP-Benchsystem verkauft habe... hatte schon alles durchgebencht ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2009)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Der Großteil der Punkte kommt ja vom Prozessor.
Ich hab noch ein VSTA.


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

Najoa aber eigentlich hängt das fast nur vom GPU/RAM-Takt ab oder nicht? Ich meine der Graka ist es eh schnuppe, ob jetzt 2,3,4,5 oder 6  GHz bei der CPU sind... erster Platz ist immerhin mit Sempron @2Ghz gemacht


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> ....erster Platz ist immerhin mit Sempron @2Ghz gemacht



Auch wenns unser eigener Mann ist,das kommt mir doch arg suspekt vor.


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

Der zweite hat nen E7300 @ 3,3 GHz und ne höher getaktete Graka... schon merkwürdig, du sagst es 

Hab grad bemerkt, dass mein AM3-Score von der KArte noch da ist, immerhin noch ne Medaille


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auch wenns unser eigener Mann ist,das kommt mir doch arg suspekt vor.



Hast mal eben einen Link zum Ergebnis? Finde es nicht


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's 3Dmark 2001 score
SO, morgen gehts die Post ab  - Vlt bekomm ich meine ersten Global Points  (mit der 4850, so 2-3 Stück xD)


----------



## Lippokratis (27. März 2009)

hab mal mein P3 Dual Board juckig gemacht. obwohl kein übertakten möglich ist, sind bei 26 Submissions 57,8 Punkte rausgesprungen und schwups sind wir wieder auf Platz 20 im Community Ranking.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber nachdem was ich hier so gelesen habe sind wir wohl bald 19.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

We are back.

Madshrimps hat einen kurzfristigen Einbruch gehabt,
wenn wir die dauerhaft einholen wollen müssen wir uns ganz schön lang machen.


----------



## schub97 (27. März 2009)

ja,ich werd vercuehn was aus dem pc meiner mam zuholen,aberdas wird nicht viel bringen.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nachdem was ich hier so gelesen habe sind wir wohl bald 19.


Nicht unrealistisch, heute kommen betsimmt nochmal 60-70Punkte bei mir raus 
Hängt davon ab, was der E8500 mitmacht 
Aber minimal 50 würde ich sagen, meine 7600gs SLI sind wahre Punktemonster und meine Taktraten sind dank Suizid-Voltmod auch höher als der erste im SLI... bei der Single 76gs nicht ganz so, aber immerhin 849 MHz  - und keiner von denen hat ne CPU mit 5GHZ+, also Hoffnung 
Und Oli, Roman und Chris, Schnitzel haben ja auch noch was angekündigt 

w00t


----------



## Speedoo (27. März 2009)

@Schnitzel 

Deine Riva TNT2-64 hat 16MB für die karten gibt es eine separate liste bei Hwbot. da kannst du im 3D01 locker einen Pokal holen weil nur 1 Ergebnis drin ist, und da sind auch mehr Punkte drin.

Das Ergebnis von onkel-bill? Also ich habe auf einem XP2800+ @2430MHz eim  FSB von 222MHz und den Ram auf cl2.5 3-3-4 1T nur 1506P geschaft und meine TNT2-64 hatte noch höheren Tack 179/193 mhz. Keinen ahnung wie er das geschaftz hat.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (27. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage.
Kann man euch helfen indem man euch alte Hardware zuführt?
Ich habe zum beispiel eine Elsa Gladiator Ultra (GF2 Ultra) bekommen und kann ja nicht mehr wirklich was mit ihr anfangen.
Ich will auch kein Geld dafür.
Bin nur der Meinung das sie evtl. noch einen Sinn kriegen sollte.Heldentot anstatt zu verstauben
(dafür hat mal jemand mal 1000 DM ausgegeben
Habe auch noch ein paar alte ATIs.

mfg


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

Hehe, Heldentod ist n gutes Stichwort 
Hab heute auch ne 7600gs sterben lassen, dazu später mehr 

EDIT: Hab grad gesehen, dass 3DMark Scores von der 7950 GX2 gelöscht wurden, weil das fps-window fehlt... OMG... Hab das bei der heutigen bench-session auch nicht weil das noch nie wer moniert hat...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich habe mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage.
> Kann man euch helfen indem man euch alte Hardware zuführt?
> 
> mfg


Das wäre schon eine gute Sache.
Ich hab ein halbwegs potentes AGP-System hier.
Ich würde dann natürlich zumindest den Versand übernehmen.
Prinzipiell könntest du die Karten danach auch wiederhaben.
Nur Ergebnisse darfst du dann nicht mehr einstellen,
das würde sonst wohl unter sharing laufen


----------



## schub97 (27. März 2009)

schrotflinte,solchenkarten sind nütztlich denn ich glaube nicht das die sicha uf hwbot schon befindet.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

So, meine Ergebnisse sind oben... 
Aber: Wieso muss man das fps-Tab offen haben? Hab erst heute nachmittag gesehen, dass bei mir 3 scores mit den 7950GX2 von der Crew reportet wurden.. War das schon immer so?
Naja egal, selbst wenn n paar davon ungültig sind, der großteil wird wohl den Regeln entsprechen.
PS: Meine ersten Global Points  Juhu ^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (27. März 2009)

@schnitzel
So können wir das machen.
Ich schick sie zu dir und wenn du fertig bist schickst du sie zurück mit einem Link von den Validationen.Überleben muss sie das nicht.Dann könnte ich sie wie eine trophäe behandeln

Würde aber erst ab 7.april gehen weil die alten Karten noch bei meinem Elternhaus liegen.Könnte dann auch schauen was ich da noch so rumzuliegen habe.

Ps.werde schon nichts einstellen.


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. März 2009)

Die Einzelwerte weisen auf verwendetet Tweaks und/oder Bugs hin, die sich am Gesamtergebnis nicht nachvollziehen lassen. Generell kann ich jedem nur raten, soviele Informationen wie möglich auf seinen Screens unterzubringen.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

Ich werds in Zukunft auf jeden Fall machen, nachdem ich grad so um die 25 Punktew verloren hab 
Najoa egal.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, meine Ergebnisse sind oben...


Saubere Sache,mit einer Ausnahme überall Pokale.
Das könnte knapp 100Pkt. geben.

@ Schrotflinte
Super.
Den Rest können wir ja dann über PN regeln.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

nene, bei der HD4850 keine, war aber auch zu erwarten...
Dafür wie gesagt vielleicht so 3 Global Points


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

Ich meinte die scores mit den 7600GS.
Nur davon wusste ich was.
Die Ergebnisse kann man nämlich auf der Startseite bei unseren Tagesergebnissen noch nicht sehen.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

Jap 
Du musst auf "view all entries" gehen, da siehst alles 

EDIT: ~104 wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab ^^


----------



## schub97 (27. März 2009)

ich werde morgen ganz vorsichtig den prozi meiner mum mit amd overdrive overclocken.warum vorsichtig?-sonst gibts ärger von mum!


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

jap 
5,9 Global Points  ^^

@ schub97: Immer her mit den ergebnissen 


eine 7600gs lebt noch
eine ist TOD
beide E8500 leben noch
Ram auch  860Mhz war Taktlimit


----------



## schub97 (27. März 2009)

ja aber am wochenende,denn meine Mutter darf davon nichts wissen,denn sie ist gegen sowas!Naja sie ist ein Noob in sachen pc aber verhält sich im internet sehr vorsichtig(wenn man nur auf zwei seiten geht).


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

Was ist jetzt wieder passiert?
Jetzt haben wir nur noch 3580Pkt.

Edit:
@theLamer
Und bei dir steht "No Team"?


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

was? Ich bin noch in PCGHX drin... ?!
http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=17674&public=true
wieso sind die Punkte nicht in meiner Signatur und meine benchergebnisse nicht in den today"s PCGH top benchmarks scores? Spinnt Hwbot mal wieder? Ich versteh das nicht...

evtl lösch ich die scores und lad sie nochmal hoch... oder HWbot normalisiert sich wieder^^


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2009)

Ja,jetzt biste wieder da.
Aber die Punkte fehlen noch.


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

Also in meinem Profil stehen sie, aber nicht in der sig und nicht fürs team? Die Software beim HWbot hat manchmal halt porbleme...
Ich hab gar nix angeklickt von wegen ausm Team austreten oder so, wieso auch? xD

EDIT: Hab meine Sig geändert, sollte nun gehen hoffe ich. Punkte fürs Team kommen bestimmt auch noch, Hwbot spackt halt manchmal


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2009)

so, Punkte sind wieder im Team.. sollte wieder alles stimmen?

[Sry, Doppelpost. Kommt nicht wieder vor.]
91 Punkte zu Platz 19 

Nachdem was hier so angekündigt ist, sollte das schon was werden


----------



## crooper (27. März 2009)

@gruselgurke

LOL, dein ergebnis ist so aber nicht korekt:

hwbot.org - Gruselgurke's SuperPi 32m score

Das wäre ja ein neuer Weltrekord mit über 6 min vorsprung 

Sind halt solang das Ergebnis gültig ist auf Platz 19 im Team ranking!


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

kann mir mal bitte einen download von älterem amd overdrive geben,das die 6er-chipsatzserie unterstützt?


danke,schub97


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Hm... ein score von gestern wurde wegen dem fehlenden detail tab reported...
Soll mir eine Lehre sein. Ich werde ab jetzt immer das Ding offen haben.


----------



## crooper (28. März 2009)

@schub97

amd overdrive gibt es leider erst seit der 7xx serie und unterstützt keine älteren versionen...

probier mal ckockgen aus.


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Jop oder setfsb...
Aber viel wirst du damit nicht reißen können


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

ja mensch bei clockgen erhöht sich ja ram gleich mit.Und ich will die cpu overclokcen nicht noch den ram!Es müsste mal sowas wie nibitor für cpus geben!


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Dann stell im Bios den Teiler runter oder geht das nicht?
Gefahr ist eig keine dabei, wenn du in mit overclockst, das schlimmste ist nen Bluescreen.
Wenn der Ram der Flaschenhals ist... naja, dann ist das suboptiman, da hast du wohl recht


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

Problem:Ich komm nicht ins Bios!Ich bin hab mich schon von F1 bis F12 durckgedrückt!Ich hoffe bloß nichts mit dem Jumper,denn wenn ich den pc meiner Mutter öffne dann bin ich R.I.P!


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

schon "entfernen-Taste", also delete Probiert?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. März 2009)

Speedoo schrieb:


> @
> Das Ergebnis von onkel-bill? Also ich habe auf einem XP2800+ @2430MHz eim  FSB von 222MHz und den Ram auf cl2.5 3-3-4 1T nur 1506P geschaft und meine TNT2-64 hatte noch höheren Tack 179/193 mhz. Keinen ahnung wie er das geschaftz hat.


Der Treiber macht die Musik


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> schon "entfernen-Taste", also delete Probiert?


 
danke,hat geklappt.aber ist doch toll wenn im freqency voltage control nur was mit dem lüfter steht oder?


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Tja ist nen OEM-Board. Damit kannst du (praktisch) nichts reißen.


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

ja,weiß ich auch.aber einen versuch wars wert.gibts denn wirklich kein anderes tool für(außer clockgen)


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Da musst schon nen paar angeben machen was das für n PC ist
AMD? INTEL? CPU? Mobo?
etc.

wie gesagt clockgen, bei älteren AMD hilft machmal CPU-Cool, ansonsten setfsb. Ach RMclock Utility oder sowas fällt mir spontan noch ein.


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

thelamer denk doch mal nach?warum rede ich wohl von amd overdrive?die werde ich alle mal asuprobieren.morgen.


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

Ich les mir doch nicht den ganzen Thread durch... ja dann ist klar, was das fürn PC ist... 
Genauere Angeben wären aber trotzdem von VOrteil


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

amd athlon 3800+ orleans reicht das?


----------



## McZonk (31. März 2009)

Heute geht die Kleinoffensive 1 an den Start. Im Laufe des Tages gibts eine Hand voll Infos


----------



## Benchfriends (31. März 2009)

Hallo Leute wir sind ein paar Jungs die sich eurem Team angeschlossen haben.

Aber nun haben wir schon das erste Problem und zwar haben wir uns die letzten Tage ein Haufen alte HW zusammen gekauft und geliehen und wir sind grad dabei es einer GeForce 6800XT mal richtig zu geben. Nur GPU-Z mag die Karte überhaupt nicht, sie wird nur als GeForce 6800 GPU Series ausgegeben.

So können wir ja die Ergebnisse nicht Hochladen bei HWBOT oder doch?

EDIT: Das gleiche Problem wie bei der 6800GT und der 6800 LE werden alle als 6800 Series ausgegeben.

Vielleicht jemand einen Tip für uns?


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2009)

Ladet die so nhoch, wie gpuz es anzeigt... bei den anderen Ergebnossen steht doch auch nicht 6800XT oder? 
Man sieht ja u.a auch an den Standardtaktraten, welche Karte es ist, soltle also kein Problem sein 

Also, gebt den KArten ordentlich Spannung, hab mit der Taktik letzte Woche ueber 100 Punkte geholt  - eine Karte ist aber putt gegangen.
HF

PS: Bin im Urlaub, deshalb ue


----------



## olsystems (31. März 2009)

Dann macht mal .


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Heute geht die Kleinoffensive 1 an den Start. Im Laufe des Tages gibts eine Hand voll Infos



Hier findet ihr mehr: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/48591-der8auers-mczonks-kleine-farm.html#post682234


----------



## Masterwana (31. März 2009)

hmm... bin grade für min. 10 Tage Krankgeschrieben worden. 
Mal schaun was so kommt
Mal gucken was ich noch an alter HW hier habe 
Leider hat mein Bruder sein ASRock mit AGP-Steckplatz nicht mehr.


----------



## Benchfriends (1. April 2009)

So dann werden wir mal schaun was es bei uns Heute gibt.....
Die ersten Pöte haben wir schon Sicher mit der 68GTO, heute ist die 68XT dran mal schaun was wir mit der so für Pünktchen bekommen.

Übrigens Danke an theLamer wir haben viele Ergebnisse gefunden wo das auch so steht.

McZonk und der8auer haben ja auch sehr viel Spaß .


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2009)

Ja ich werde auch viel spass haben...
Werde naemlich... ueberraschung: Mit Crushice benchen.
Wtf? Ja, ihr hat richtig gehoert. Eine ausgediente Pumpe wurde umgebaut, um das geschmolzene Eis, also Wasser aus dem Pot zu befoerdern, man kann also beliebig viel und lange benchen 
Bin mal gespannt, was damit so geht, evtl noch Salz drauf, dann sinds -12 grad 
Und das zum Nulltarif  
Bin aber noch im Urlaub, bis naechste woche sonntag. zum glueck gibts hier nen internet cafe xD ohen das koennte ich nicht leben...


----------



## Benchfriends (3. April 2009)

So wir stellen uns mal Kurz vor,

wir sind drei Freunde die sich viel mit dem PC beschäftigen.
Wir haben uns ein Haufen grad Alte HW besorgt und sind dabei diese durch die 3DMarks zu jagen.
Ein paar Teile sind auch noch unterwegs zu uns.

Man kann unsere Ergebnisse bis jetzt unter HWBOT anschaun zur Zeit schlagen wir uns nicht Schlecht nach Aussagen einiger Member.

Benchen soll Spaß machen ist unser Motto:

Bisher Gebencht:

GeForce 6800GTO von Dell
GeForce 6800XT XXX von XFX
Gigabyte X600
Testlauf GeForce 8800GT im Vantage (alles andere folgt)
Testlauf GeForce 6800GT im Aquamark (alles andere folgt)

Folgende HW ist noch dran:
GeForce 6800 LE PCI-E
GeForce 8400GS (G84)
VIA C-7D (wenn er endlich da ist)
Pentium 4 630
ATI X300SE
Da fehlen noch ca. 10 Karten / CPUs die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzähl.

Das ist das Programm was in den nächsten Tagen ansteht.
Wünscht uns Glück und ein paar Punkte.


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

Habt ja schon einiges an punkten geholt, weiter so.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. April 2009)

Kaum schaut man mal nicht hin ist man wieder 21.
Das PcTuner.net OC Team ist alleine heute um 4 Plätze nach vorne geprescht.
Allerdings scheinen die Punkte durch einen Neuzugang "verursacht" worden zu sein,
unter den Topresults sind nämlich kaum Ergebnisse von dem Team zu finden.

Edit:


> So wir stellen uns mal Kurz vor,


Tja,dann sag ich mal herzlich willkommen.
Habt ja schon einen schönen Einstand gegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. April 2009)

@Benchfriends: Zuerst einmal "Willkommen im Team" 
Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr als Dreierteam benchen wollt? Das Problem ist nämlich, dass ihr auf diese Weise den üblichen Hwbot-Beschränkungen (z.B. Punktelimit bei 300 fürs Individual-Ranking ohne Global Points) unterliegt, die sich deutlich bemerkbar machen.
Ihr könnt ja nach wie vor zusammen benchen und dann einfach die Ergebnisse bei dem jeweiligen Besitzer der Hardware eintragen - so machen es viele. 

@Schnitzel: Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber die Zeit macht mir allzu oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2009)

Ich will eigentlich auch schon seit fast drei Monaten meinen Dice-Einstand feiern,ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht geworden.
Jedes mal ist was anderes dazwischen gekommen und so hopplahopp will ich auch nicht.
Aber jetzt ist die Saison vorbei und ab Mitte Mai sind 5 Wochen Kurzarbeit angesagt,da wird sich wohl was finden.
Material ist auf jeden Fall für 150 Punkte da wenn's gut läuft.


----------



## theLamer (4. April 2009)

> Material ist auf jeden Fall für 150 Punkte da wenn's gut läuft.


Das hoert sich stark nach einem Aufstieg im team ranking an 

@benchfriends: Willkommen  - bislang schoene Ergebnisse 
Wuerde aber den Rat von Stephan befolgen, das 300-Punkte-Limit macht sich mit der Zeit echt bemerkbar ^^

_*UND: Eure Aquamark-Screenshots sind alle ungueltig, unbedingt die Regeln beachten, sonst aergert ihr euch... gaaanz wichtig!!*_


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2009)

Von mir sind gerade 86 Punkte hinzugekommen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...8auers-mczonks-kleine-farm-13.html#post692015

ca 20 Punkte stehen noch aus durch 7300GS und 8400GS


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. April 2009)

Hi

ich habe mal meiner 4850 einen(oder zwei) Pencil-Mods gegönnt.

Jetzt ist die Karte gut genug Punkte zu machen. Die ging so 900 Mhz AM3 stabil^^.

Das gesamte Sys läuft unter Luft(2 x Ultra Kaze 3000)

LINK

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (4. April 2009)

Welche 4850 hast du und welchen Kuehler?


----------



## Benchfriends (4. April 2009)

Deshalb haben wir ja den Link mit Hochgeladen vom Aquamark, ist das Falsch?

Danke für das Willkommen, aber das Problem ist das wir die HW alles zusammen geschmiessen sprich von dem einen ist das Board on dem anderen die CPU und vom anderen ist der RAM verbaut.....


----------



## theLamer (5. April 2009)

JOa ist ok, dann macht halt nen acc zusammen 
Nach den Regeln muss mindestens CPU-Z und GPU-z offen sein.


			
				 Regeln Hwbot Aquamark schrieb:
			
		

> * use default Aquamark settings
> * have a valid screenshot (see example below): clearly show score, processor in CPU-Z, videocard in GPU-Z (as of 15 may 2008)
> * gpu-z in screenshot, dropdown must be visible if you run in SLI so all videocards are identified. Rivatuner may be used if GPU-Z fails to identify videocard properly (as of 15 may 2008)


----------



## Benchfriends (5. April 2009)

Ja gut dann werden wir das nachhollen.

Hab ich das richtig erstanden reicht Rivatuner auch aus weil GPU-Z erkennt die Karte nicht wirklich.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub?


----------



## theLamer (5. April 2009)

Ja danke [[ gefuehlte 100€ ausgegeben im Internetcafe  (ja, ich bin suechtig xD)

@topic: Wenn GPU-Z die KArte nicht erkennt, dann reicht Rivatuner. Sollte aber in den wenigsten Faellen der Fall sein. Wenn du beides aufmachst, bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Versucht immer so viele Informationen wie moeglich auf den Screen zu packen, um die Echtheit zu bestaetigen


----------



## Nighthawk33 (5. April 2009)

Naja, hab mich ja leider grad erst angemeldet und leider im moment auch nich die Kohle um richtig benchmarken zu können, aber immerhin 1,2 Punkte vom Ventage.... 


Ich denke ich kaufe mir demnächst mal einen E1400 und probier da mal unter Air 4GHz rauszukitzeln...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Welche 4850 hast du und welchen Kuehler?




Also ich habe eine Powercolor 4850 der ersten revision. auf standart volt ist die richtig schlecht. Aber mit ein bisschen mehr volt im hintern geht die richtig ab.

als kühler habe ich den Auras Fridge verwendet.ein ultra zur belüftung. am ende hatte ich knapp 1,34 V auf der GPU, den ram habe ich "noch" nicht gemoddet.

Ich habe mal eine gute 7950 GX2 in die Finger bekommen. Derzeitig nur AM3, aber die anderen bechmarks kommen noch. Leider wollen einfach keine Pencil Mods bei der Karte funktionieren.

Der I7 geht ab wie Schnitzel unter Luft.

LINK

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2009)

Germany PC Games Hardware - 222 members - hardware awards: 395x  306x  208x  359x      4000.2 points

Wir haben die 4000er Marke


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2009)

harr 

good job


----------



## Masterwana (5. April 2009)

Darauf ein


----------



## Lippokratis (5. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Germany PC Games Hardware - 222 members - hardware awards: 395x  306x  208x  359x      4000.2 points
> 
> Wir haben die 4000er Marke



wir sind halt gut


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. April 2009)

jetzt nur noch 300 Punkte

so wie es jetzt aussieht, muss ich ich meine benchsession in die Pfingstferien verschieben....

Aber dafür mit noch mehr Power durch 2 GTX 260^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterwana (5. April 2009)

nur noch 3998.60 

man geht das schnell


----------



## Soulsnap (6. April 2009)

Sooo heute ist grosse Oldtimer Bench-Session angesagt!!! Meine wenigkeit und der PCGHX-User Schigga haben all unsre HW-Opa´s ausgegraben und wir wollen doch mal sehen ob sich damit nicht noch ein paar Punkte machen lassen. Mit dabei sind zum Beispiel: S370 CPU´s (2x PIII-800, PIII-750) Slot CPU´s (PIII-450/500) Sockel A(S462) CPU´s (2xDuron 800Mhz, 2xAthlon XP1700+). Weitere CPU´s werden heute noch Organisiert. Nun eine Auswahl an Brettern (Ich weiss ja nicht ob die so geeignet sind für OC aber naja abwarten) Ein gutes altes ASUS P2B-S (OC per Jumper.....) ein AK74-EC (Ich glaub isn ECS). Ich  hab sogar noch nen guten alten Coolermaster Cpu-Kühler für die Slot CPU´s gefunden. Weitere Hardware wird aufgelistet sobald sie da ist. Schigga hat auch noch so einiges im Keller liegen.


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

So langsam geht es vorwärts 

4.000 Punkte sind jedenfalls schon mal klasse. Gratulation an das ganze Team!  Und ein herzliches Willkommen an alle neuen Mitglieder 

Ich werde über Ostern mal sehen, dass ich mein Benchsystem wieder fit mache und wenigstens mit der Kokü mal ein paar Karten benche. Die Bench-Session im großen Stil steht auch noch auf dem Plan, über die Details müssen wir uns noch Gedanken machen


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2009)

Dann hau mal rein  Hoffentlich kommen ein paar gute Scores zu stande.

Jo Oli hoffentlich wird das was  Muss dringend mit LN2 benchen.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. April 2009)

Und Zack! +0,4 pkt. nicht viel aber ein kleiner Schritt vorwärts.. Wobei man sagen muss das 56848 pkt im 3dm 03 mit ner 8800 GTS @ stock cooling echt nice sind.. *g*


----------



## Benchfriends (6. April 2009)

Könnte uns vielleicht unser Team Captain mal Helfen? 

Und zwar hat olsystems ja schon so ein Ticket ausgefüllt wegen einer 8400GS mit G84 GPU, aber die Karte ist immernoch nicht gelistet.
Das ist nun schon Wochen her, wir haben auch solch eine Karte, und es wäre nicht shleht wenn das endlich vorwärts geht mit der Karte, die Ergebnisse sind schon fertig nur die Karte steht nicht drin.....


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2009)

Ja ich werde da mal kurz nachhaken


----------



## Benchfriends (6. April 2009)

Super Danke Dir schonmal

EDIT: Die X550 muss grad dran glauben.....


----------



## theLamer (6. April 2009)

Sauber Jungs, in letzter Zeit ging echt was ab 
Meine Naechsten Projekte (nach dem Crushice-Versuch ):

- HD 4850 mit E8500 unter DICE (AM3, 3dMark 2001, 03, evtl 05)
- HD 4850 mit Core i7 920 unter DICE (3DMark 2006, Vantage, PCmark usw) bald Geburtstag, dann kommt das Teil)

Ziel: erster Platz im 3DMark 06 (Nicht unrealistisch, erster hat mit Core i7 @ H20 gebencht)
Karte ist voltmodded.

Aber das dauert noch nen bisschen, macht weiter so alle.


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs die Ergebnisse von der 84GS sind oben!!

So das nächste Problem haben heute eine angebliche 8600GS bekommen nur erkennt die weder GPU-Z noch der Riva Tuner.

Es lassen sich noch nicht einmal mehr die nVidia Treiber installieren, unbekanntes Gerät laut Windows.

Habt ihr eine Lösung für uns?

EDIT: Haben die Karte jetzt in einem anderen PC getestet und laut GPU-Z soll das eine Quadro FX 370 sein, laut der Device ID stimmt das auch, nur die Nvidia Treiber lassen sich trotzdem nicht installieren oder braucht man da extra Quadro Treiber?


----------



## M.Holder (7. April 2009)

Ja sie braucht einen extra Quadro-Treiber.


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

Naja das vielleicht schon nur das Problem ist immernoch das es eine GeForce 8600 GS sein soll nicht eine FX370, das GPU-Z 0.32 die Karte als Quadro erkennt und GPU-Z 0.33 sie überhaupt nicht???

Und ich denke mal das da ein großer Unterschied ist zwischen der 86gs und der FX370!?


----------



## M.Holder (7. April 2009)

Ahh. Hab 86GS ganz übersehen. Sorry. Die Quadros und die normalen Grafikkarten unterscheiden sich meist nicht so viel.

Kann es sein das die Karte vl. Defekt ist?


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

Gute Frage aber auch der Riva Tuner sagt mir das es sich um eine FX370 handelt.

Nun die Frage an die Profis sollen wir sie als Detect Error (86GS) eintragen oder als FX370?

Technisch nehmen sich die Karten laut nvidia gar nichts außer das die FX bedeutend mehr Kostet!


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2009)

Hast du schon versucht sie mit dem QuadroFX370 treiber zu installieren?


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht sie mit dem QuadroFX370 treiber zu installieren?


 
Ich habe den normalen GeForce Treiber verwendet der ja auch die Quadros unterstützt das ganze sieht denn so aus:

EDIT: Es ist ja nun die Frage als was wir die eintragen sollen, die ganzen Benches sind beendet, auch die Futuremark Seite erkennt dort eine FX.


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2009)

Und was sagt dann GPU-Z?


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Und was sagt dann GPU-Z?


 

 Eigentlich genau das selbe das es sich um eine Quadro handelt:


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2009)

Dann würde ich die Karte als FX 370 werten und adden


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Ist das richtig so? Gibt es für die Prozessoren etwa noch keine  Ergebnisse?

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=840029

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=840024


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2009)

Unknown CPU heißt, dass die CPU nicht richtig erkannt/eingetragen wurde. Adde die Ergebnisse am besten erneut.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2009)

hab ich schon versucht dann sagt er mir das ich die Ergebnisse schon eingetragen habe und das die neuen ergebnisse deshalb nicht gespeichert werden. Hab beim 2ten mal das E/EB weggelassen dann müsste es ja richtig sein oder?

Edit: So jetzt passt es. Aus Pentium III mach Pentium 3....

Welche Boards sind denn eigendlich zum OCen von S370 CPU´s zu empfehlen? Und welche für Slot 1???


----------



## Lippokratis (8. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Welche Boards sind denn eigendlich zum OCen von S370 CPU´s zu empfehlen? Und welche für Slot 1???



guck dir einfach mal an mit was für Boards bei den Sockel 370 die besten Ergebnisse gemacht wurden. 
Ich kann für den Sockel 370 das Asus Cusl2 oder Tusl (fsb bis 200MHz möglich) empfehlen und für Slot 1 das Asus P3B-F (leider schon bei fsb 150MHz Schluß). Ich denke mal crooper könnte dir auch noch einige Board empfehlen.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. April 2009)

Ich hab für den Slot 1 das Asus P2B-S und eines dessen Namen ich noch nicht herausgefunden hab.
Es steht echt nix drauf.... Keine SN, keine Modellbezeichnung, keine verräterischen Aufkleber nix.
Nur die Jumpernummern und der ganze Kleinkram...


----------



## Benchfriends (8. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Karte als FX 370 werten und adden




Gut Danke, dann laden wir die Ergebnisse so Hoch!!!!

Mal noch was anderes und zwar haben wir gestern die 84GS (G84) Hochgeladen jetzt steht steht wer anderes auf Platz 1 bei diesen Ergebnissen ist aber nicht ersichtlich um welche 84GS sich handelt, wir haben erfahren das es diesbezüglich damals bei olsystems schon ziemlich Ärger gegeben hat und das seine Ergebnisse gelösch wurden.

Sollten wir diese ergebnisse jetzt auch melden und wenn ja wie!?
Hier der Link:
http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1477


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2009)

Du musst einfach die Details des Ergebnisses anzeigen lassen (auf Lupe drücken) und dann auf die kleine Glocke klicken.

Auch wenn er bei den meisten Benches kein GPU-Z Fenster offen hat bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass er die Karte hat. Beim Aquamark Screenshot sieht man die Karte.

Noch was anderes. Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr bei manchen Benchmarks nur den Verification Link angegeben hat. Zur Sicherheit empfehle ich aber immer einen Screenshot hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Benchfriends (8. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Du musst einfach die Details des Ergebnisses anzeigen lassen (auf Lupe drücken) und dann auf die kleine Glocke klicken.
> 
> Auch wenn er bei den meisten Benches kein GPU-Z Fenster offen hat bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass er die Karte hat. Beim Aquamark Screenshot sieht man die Karte.
> 
> Noch was anderes. Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr bei manchen Benchmarks nur den Verification Link angegeben hat. Zur Sicherheit empfehle ich aber immer einen Screenshot hinzuzufügen.



Na gut egal ob jetzt 1 oder 2 ist uns eigentlich egal, solang es Punkte gibt.

Bei uns werden ja keine Punkte angezeigt da wir nur die Kostenlosen Versionen der 3DMarks nehmen außer Vantage, sollen wir dann trotzdem ein Screenshot machen wegen der HW? Sind die Shots eigentlich ausreichend die wir gemacht haben z.B. beim Vantage?


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2009)

Ja die Screenshots passen. Hauptsache CPU-Z ist 2x zu sehen (1x CPU 1x RAM) und GPU-Z.

Wenn ihr die gratis Versionen beim 05er und 06er verwendet ist es gut das Ergebnis im Browser zu öffnen und dann einen Screenshot mit GPU-Z und CPU-Z zu machen. Gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit und euch kann keiner mehr was 

Beim 3DMark03 könnt ihr übrigens nach den 4 Game Tests "Escape" auf eurer Tastatur drücken. Dann werden die zusätzlichen Tests übersprungen, welche sowieso keinen Einfluss auf die Punktzahl haben. Wenn der 3DMark abgebrochen wurde einfach bei "Results" auf "Options" klicken und ihr hab das Ergebnis.


----------



## Benchfriends (8. April 2009)

Ok werden wir für die nächsten Benches beachten, was wir jetzt schon beim Aquamark gemacht haben Gold gehört wieder uns!!! 
Nur bei den anderen kommen wir halt nicht gegen einen Core i7 an .


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Beim 3DMark03 könnt ihr übrigens nach den 4 Game Tests "Escape" auf eurer Tastatur drücken.



Beim 05er auch.


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2009)

Im Ernst? o.0 

Ich mühe mich da ab den E8600 bei ~5,5ghz durch den dämlichen CPU test zu bekommen -.-

edit: Es geht wirklich  gerade geteste. Danke Schnitzel  Auch was dazu gelern.


----------



## crooper (8. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Welche Boards sind denn eigendlich zum OCen von S370 CPU´s zu empfehlen? Und welche für Slot 1???



Also das Asus P3B-F kann ich dir nur empfehlen! Der FSB geht zwar max. 150 MHz, dafür arbeitet es selbst dann absolut stabil und zuverlässig! Auch in der Performence ist das P3B-F unschlagbar bei gleichem Takt.

Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach ein Slot1 MB, wo sich der FSB nutzbar höher einstellen lässt als 150 MHz. Wenn jemand eins kennt bitte melden!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Im Ernst? o.0
> 
> Ich mühe mich da ab den E8600 bei ~5,5ghz durch den dämlichen CPU test zu bekommen -.-
> 
> edit: Es geht wirklich  gerade geteste. Danke Schnitzel  Auch was dazu gelern.



Hatte ich aber auch hier schonmal geschrieben.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mal als kleiner Tipfür alle und für die Liste:
> Falls mann nicht im Besitz der Vollversionen von 03 und 05 ist kann man nach den Gametest abbrechen.
> Damit spart mann sich die CPU-Tests und kann die evt ein wenig höher Takten.
> Beim 01er kann mann's eh einstellen und beim 06 gibt es noch CPU Punkte,deswegen muss man den durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Benchfriends (8. April 2009)

Uns ist heute eine schöne Karte ins Haus geflattert .

Die hört auf den Namen X300HM von MSI mit Sage und Schreibe 128MB .

Aber was würdet Ihr sagen bis jetzt sind fast alle Ergebnisse ohne GPU-Z geaddet, sollten wir lieber diese Karte neu eintragen lassen, da das einzige was bei HWBOT angegeben ist, ist eine mit angeblich 32MB!?

Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2009)

So ich habe mal ein paar Punkte gemacht......    22 p


----------



## theLamer (9. April 2009)

Danke @ Schnitzel und der8auer fuer die Tipps  - hab ich auch noch nicht mitbekommen...
Aber ich benutze eh meistens die Professional Versions.

@True Monkey: Willst du dir deine Signatur nicht anzeigen lassen?


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2009)

^^eins nach dem andern....bin gerade beschäftigt mit Punkte einfahren.....und ich weiß immer noch nicht wie das funzt eine nicht gelistete Karte zu benchen ??

Signatur kommt sobald ich mich mehr reingefunden habe .


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. April 2009)

Hab die Woche auch mal 17.2 Punkte eingefahren .
Die HW geht mir aus


----------



## Tomateeeee (10. April 2009)

@ true mach mir mal nen Tutorial (PN) oder ichj komm ma kurz vorbei ^^


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2009)

Soo fast die 4100 geknackt!!!!


----------



## theLamer (10. April 2009)

Alta ey habt ihr die Scores gesehen?
hwbot.org - Vivi's SuperPi score 
den z.B... wenn er ordentlichen RAM haette und nen besser getweaktes System, dann waere das nen neuer WR, aber er hat nur Bronze... Die CPU von ihm will ich haben


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2009)

Hast du denn auch die Vcore gesehen?


----------



## theLamer (10. April 2009)

JOa das ist normal fuer Weltrekordversuche... hab schon screens mit 2V gesehen...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. April 2009)

Hi

ich habe mal meine AM3 score mit der 7950 GX2 verbessert! 265k..

Aber im allen 3DMark bin ich längen von den TOP20 entfernt.

Naja immerhin paar Punkte.

So ein Dreck, dass Quad-Sli nicht mehr unter X58 mit XP geht, hab hier noch eine liegen^^

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## PrimeCool3r (10. April 2009)

Erstes Ergebnis Hochgeladen.. 0,7Punkte...
Da geht noch was...

EDIT:// Kennt einer nen VMod für ne 7500LE?


----------



## Tomateeeee (10. April 2009)

so hab auc hschon die ersten 1,2 pkt


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> EDIT:// Kennt einer nen VMod für ne 7500LE?


Sieht eher Mau aus.Selbst Google schmeißt nicht viel gescheites raus.

@all
Immer her mit den Punkten.Jeder einzelne zählt.


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich bin durch die Printausgabe auf das Hwbot-Team aufmerksam geworden und würde euch gerne etwas unterstützen. Als OC-Erfahrener Bastler mit einer eigenen kleinen PC-Werkstatt und einem großen Fundus an Hardware kann ich euch vielleicht helfen. Wobei ich meine aktuell verwendete Hardware nicht benchen möchte. Erstens werde ich mit der Konfiguration Phenom II X4 940 und einer GTX260 kaum eine Chance haben und zweitens ist mir das ganze keinen Garantieverlust wert.
Ich habe mir zwar den Einsteigerguide durchgelesen, trotzdem bleiben einige grundlegende Fragen offen. Eine 6800GT tritt gegen andere 6800GT an. Aber wenn ich z.B. einen Athlon 64 3700+ mit einer Geforce 6800GT im 3DMark benche, trete ich dann gegen alle an die die selbe Konfiguration verwenden oder auch gegen Leute mit Corei7 und Geforce 6800GT? Wenn ja, wäre das glaub ich ein eher sinnloses Unterfangen. *g* Und kann ich überhaupt 20, 30 verschiedene Konfigurationen von einem Account ins Rennen schicken?
Das ist für mich nicht ganz genau ersichtlich.
Zur Verfügung stehen würden mir neben den zwei Betriebssystemen Windows ME & Windows XP, unzähliger Arbeitsspeicher wie z.B. ein 4GB Kit DDR500-Ram, die (Sockel A, 939, AM2) CPUs AMD Duron 700, Duron 800, Athlon 1000, Athlon 1400, XP 2000+, XP 2600+, Opteron 144, Opteron 165, Opteron 170, Athlon X2 6400+, sowie die AGP-Grafikkarten Geforce 256, 2 MX400, 4 Ti4200, 6200 TC, 7600GS, Radeon Hd2600 und die PCIe-Grafikkarten Geforce 6600GT, 6800GT, 7300GT Sonic, Radeon X1950Pro,... meine restliche Hardware ist auf Wohnzimmer-PC, Arbeits-PC und Spiele-PC aufgeteilt und wird nicht zerlegt. Meine Frau wäre nämlich sicher nicht glücklich wenn ich ihr ihren X2 5400+ pulverisiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was fehlt sind ein gutes/günstiges AM2-Board und ein Netzteil zum overclocken. Außerdem habe ich keine Erfahrung beim Übertakten auf dem Sockel A. Für Hilfe und Tipps (per PM) wäre ich sehr dankbar.

mfg Alriin

P.S.: Was ist Dice?


----------



## schub97 (11. April 2009)

nur bei einer bestimmten hardware.Bei den 3dMarks und aquamark ists die GRaka,bei den anderen die cpu.Doch du könntest auch ohne OC was holen:SisoftSandra=global points und 3dmark vantage=global points.Und mit der 6800GT könntest du auch was reißen.Gut wir liegen nähmlich so ca.200 punkte vom 19. entfernt,wir können jeden punkt gebrauchen.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2009)

Da hast du aber eine schöne Sammlung.
Bei den PCIE-Karten wird es sicherlich schwer mit einem A64 3700 in die Punkte zu kommen.

Wenn du aber eine AGP-Plattform für den Opteron170 hast ist das schon recht Potent.

Sockel A-OC ist nicht viel anders als Sockel 775-OC.
Welches Board(Chipsatz) hast du denn zur verfügung?


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Im Moment stehen mir für den Sockel 939 ein Elitegroup KN1 Extreme (leider nur bis 250MHz), ein vermutlich defektes DFI Lanparty NF4-Ultra D (versuche es zu reparieren) und unter Umständen ein Gigabyte K8NF9 Ultra (biete bei eBay mit) zur Verfügung. Leider keines mit AGP-Steckplatz. 

Für den Sockel A sind es eine ganze Menge mehr. Das vermutlich beste ist das Asus A7N8irgendwas und ein Ding von Biostar (nF2?) bin leider nicht zuhause um nachzusehen).

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe hab ich ohnehin kaum eine Chance mit einem AMD-Prozessor. Selbst wenn ich sämtliche alten Grafikkarten in meinen Spiele-PC stecke und den Phenom mit Vista x64, @3,6GHz und 8GB-Ram laufen lasse, bei 3DMark stinkt der AMD gegen die schnelleren Intels ja leider ab. 

Gleich eine Ernüchterung bevor ich überhaupt noch angefangen habe.

Anhang: Aber wie sieht es mit dem ( http://geizhals.at/a300022.html ) Ding aus? Ein AMD Athlon X2 6400+ und 4GB Corsair DDR800 mit CL4 stehen zur Verfügung!


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2009)

NF2 wäre schon ziemlich Ideal für die Sockel A Prozessoren.
Das einzige was du da beachten Musst ist,daß du den Ram immer Syncron zum FSB taktest,ansonsten hast du Leistungseinbrüche von bis zu 15%.

Ich denke doch daß du du mit deinem X4 940 durchaus Chancen auf Punkte hast.
Gerade die PhenomII haben in Sachen Leistung um einiges aufgeholt.

Das Asrock ist nicht das schlechteste.
Ich hatte des S.939 Pedant,das Dual SATA II.
Von der Leistung auf höhe des NForce4,taktmäßig war bei meinem aber bei 250Mhz Schluß.
Hier hast du mal ein paar Infos zum Board.
ASRock AliveDual-eSATA2 -AGP/PCIe f. Sockel AM2 - FAQ - ASRock AliveDual-eSATA2 - PCTreiber.NET
Da passt sogar dein K10 drauf.


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Hab es mir schon gekauft. Bin nicht gerade berühmt für meine Geduld. 

Folgende (alte) Hardware steht mir jetzt zur Verfügung:

CPU
Duron 700
Duron 1000
Duron 1200
Athlon Thunderbird 1000
Athlon Thunderbird 1400
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon XP 2800+
_(Athlon 64 3700+)_
Opteron 144
Opteron 165
Opteron 170
Athlon X2 6400+
_(Phenom II X4 940)_

Motherboards
Asus A7N8X-Deluxe (Sockel A)
ASRock K7S8X (Sockel A)
Biostar M7VIQ (Sockel A)
Luckystar K7VAT+ (Sockel A)
MSI KT4AV (Sockel A)
MSI K7T Pro (Sockel A)
_(Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe)_
DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D (Sockel 939)
Elitegroup KN1 Extreme (Sockel 939)
ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2 (Sockel AM2)
_(Asus M3N-HT Deluxe)_

GPU
Geforce 256 (AGP)
Geforce 2 MX400 (AGP)
Geforce 4 Ti4200 (AGP)
Radeon 9200 (AGP)
Geforce 6200 (AGP)
Geforce 7600GS (AGP)
Radeon HD2600Pro (AGP)
Geforce 6600GT (PCIe)
Geforce 6800GT (PCIe)
_(Geforce 7200GS)_
Geforce 7300GT oc (PCIe)
Radeon X1950Pro (PCIe)
_(Geforce GTX 260)_

Mein Gedanke: sämtliche AGP-Grafikkarten auf dem ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2, mit AMD Athlon X2 6400+ und 4GB-Ram DDR2800 zu benchen.

Was meinen die Profis?


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2009)

Warum nicht mit dem 940?
Der läuft auch auf dem Board.


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Weil ich mit meiner Hardware ohnehin schon einige Pötte mache, da schone ich meinen 4kernigen Freund. *g*

Witzigerweise muss ich bei einigen Prozessoren nur den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und kriege schon Punkte.  Ich hoff nur ich hab mich nicht verschaut...


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2009)

^^dann mach mal hin......


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Welche Benchmarks testen nur den CPU? SuperPi 1M, SuperPI 32M, SiSoft Sandra,.. Und nur um sicher zu gehen: Benchmark absolvieren, Screenshot mit CPU-Z erstellen, hochladen, fertig?


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2009)

^^Schau dir beim uploaden bei den Rules immer den Beispielscreen an dann weißt du was zum jeweiligen bench gefordert ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2009)

Also 3Mark 01,03,05,06,vantage und Aquamark sind 3D und werden nach der Grafikkarte einsotiert.
Der Rest ist 2D und wird dementsprechend nach dem Prozessor gewertet.

Für PCmark04 und Sisoft bekommst du Pokale aber keine Punkte.

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen pack soviel Infos wie möglich auf den Screen.
Gpu-Z(3D),2x CPU-Z(Prozessor und Speicher).
Bei den 3DMarks als Hintergrund am besten ORB aufrufen,dann ist es Wasserdicht.


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Ok, danke. 
Habe mich jetzt für das Asus A7N8X Deluxe entschieden. Darauf werden dann alle Sockel A Duron und Athlon gebencht. Hoffentlich macht das Netzteil mit. Ein Sharkoon mit 350 Watt muss einstweilen aushelfen.

Werde aber leider Heute nicht mehr fertig. Geht sich gerade noch der Zusammenbau aus. Ergebnisse folgen Montag.

...ich hoffe nur, dass ich die Schnauze nicht zu voll genommen habe.


----------



## olsystems (11. April 2009)

Bei der 6800GT wird es mehr wie schwer da hilft selbst ein E6750 @ 4GHzund VMod an der Karte nicht viel, die haben bei dieser Karte schon andere Geschütze aufgefahren.

Aber nicht entmutigen lassen... 

Bei uns wird auch die 68GT noch dran glauben müssen .


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

Das mit der 6800GT hab ich beim durchforsten der Ranglisten auf hwbot.org schon festgestellt und abgehakt (wie auch alle anderen PCIe-GraKa). Wie oben bereits erwähnt werde ich folgende Kombinationen ins Rennen schicken und hoffentlich Punkte fürs Team sammeln:

Sockel A: sämtliche Durons, Athlons und Athlon XP auf dem Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit 2GB-Ram (sehr OC-freundlicher DDR500).

...und sobald ich ein geeignetes Netzteil aufgestellt habe...

Sockel AM2: sämtliche AGP-Grafikkarten auf dem ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2 mit dem X2 6400+ und 4GB-Ram (Corsair DDR2800 CL4).

Wobei ich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bis zu (meinem) Maximum overclocken kann, da die Komponenten nicht mehr benötigt werden.

Ich möchte mich schon mal bei onkel-bill, Schnitzel & True Monkey für die Tipps bedanken.


----------



## theLamer (12. April 2009)

> Sockel A: sämtliche Durons, Athlons und Athlon XP auf dem Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit 2GB-Ram (sehr OC-freundlicher DDR500).


Mit DDR-500-RAM bist du sehr gut dabei, das ist bei den meisten Sockel-A-CPUs der Flaschenhals...
Gib den CPUs ordentlich Spannung drauf 

Mit was kuehlst du?


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

Luft... definitiv nur Luft. Wasserkühlung oder extremeres kommt leider nicht zum Einsatz. Bin im Moment auf der Suche, da ich meinen Zalman CNPS7700Cu hergegeben habe. Zur Verfügung steht einstweilen nur ein Artcic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, ein haufen Gehäuselüfter und ...ein Ventilator. *g*


----------



## Schnitzel (12. April 2009)

Mein Biostar TP45 HP ist gestern angekommen.
Dann werd ich nochmal FSB 600 in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## crooper (12. April 2009)

Und ein weiterer persönlicher Meilenstein erreicht!  

Ich kann euch nun verkünden, dass ich nun auch die *300 hwpoints* geknackt habe und jetzt zu den *Hardware Mastern* zähle!!!


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

WoW, gratuliere!


----------



## True Monkey (12. April 2009)

crooper schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nun verkünden, dass ich nun auch die *300 hwpoints* geknackt habe und jetzt zu den *Hardware Mastern* zähle!!!


 
Gratuliere 

Bis dahin ist noch ein weiter Weg,aber ich bin auf den Weg


----------



## Schnitzel (12. April 2009)

Top.


----------



## crooper (12. April 2009)

Vielen Dank!

Mein nächstes Ziel sind die 400 Punktemarke und endlich mal ein paar global points!


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2009)

Wow sehr schön 

Sehe meine Signaturvorlage macht sich gut


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

von mir auch HG ^^


----------



## theLamer (13. April 2009)

Gratz @ crooper 

EDIT: Hab mir auchmal nen Signatur-Update gegönnt


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2009)

Hab gerade meinen ersten Punkt gemacht: mit dem Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton) SuperPi32M in 41min 38sec.

P.S.: Welche Prozesse kann man da eigentlich noch deaktivieren?


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2009)

Habe gerade die 50 überschritten..........


----------



## crooper (13. April 2009)

@ Alriin

die ersten drei kannst du beenden.

@ True Monkey

Nur weiter so!


----------



## Lippokratis (13. April 2009)

@ Crooper, True Monkey Glückwunsch , weiter so.
@Alrin  explorer kannst du immer beenden. ich beende auch noch meist den svchost mit dem größsten mem-verbrauch. aber ein 65Mb windows ist ja schon nicht schlecht. und für das Quentschen mehr Power speziell bei Super Pi hilft das hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/22696-fragen-zum-ablauf-von-copy-waza.html#post207395


----------



## True Monkey (14. April 2009)

WE beendet......

causing you to *gain 70.4 hwboints* in the past 7 days.



mal schauen was noch geht


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2009)

Saubere Sache


----------



## schub97 (14. April 2009)

sehr gut!herzlichen Glückwunsch True Monkey!ich beginn gleihc mit PcMark Vantage PCMark 05 an dem pc meiner Mutter.


----------



## Tomateeeee (14. April 2009)

HG True war auch schon fleissig 22 Pkt  und kommt bald noch mehr .....


----------



## schub97 (14. April 2009)

Ich beginn gerade mit ner kleiner Tour.Gerade 0,5 Punkte in pc mark 05 geholt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (14. April 2009)

na dann wolln wa ma 2D benches ausreizen teste grade den ram wei wiet der runtergeht ma gucken vllt sind noch bis zu 5  pkt drinne


----------



## schub97 (15. April 2009)

schaut mal hier:hwbot.org - Radeon X1250 (RS690M) specifications and performance analysis.

wird wohl am prozi liegen!


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Hab gestern abend mal ein Bench-XP erstellt, das Vorerst auf SuperPi optimiert ist.

*Jungfrau-Windows
*kein Grafiktreiber
*Syscache
*Auslagerungsdatei und verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher angepasst
*Standardtheme
*Waza-Dateien erstellt

Dann mit SuperPi kurz vorher:
*Copy Waza
*Task Manager Echtzeit
*2x 16k durchlaufen lassen
*Prozesse + Explorer abschalten

Habt ihr dazu noch Vorschläge/Erweiterungen oder ist das schon ok?


----------



## schub97 (15. April 2009)

NEIN!NEIN!:hwbot.org - Team Hall Of Fame.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Das ewige Katz- und Mausspiel... Nach den nächsten Bench-Sessions haben wir wieder ne Chance auf Top 20...

Langfristig werden wir und dort eh etablieren, da wie uns am meisten auf Hwpoints konzentrieren und die viel länger halten als global Points (ich verliere täglich welche )

Insofern ist das eine gute Perspektive, oder? Wir kriegen das hin. Das Luxx-Überhol-Projekt ist ja Langzeitziel, dauert aber bestimmt noch 

Happy Benching


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

Habe mir für Freitag noch mal 12,5kg DICE geordert  werde noch bisschen nachlegen.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

> Habe mir für Freitag noch mal 12,5kg DICE geordert werde noch bisschen nachlegen.


Was steht an der Reihe?
Die 9800GX2 unter DICE?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2009)

@theLamer: Streng genommen sieht ein optimales OS für 1M und 32M unterschiedlich aus, aber IMO sollte man sich -wenn man nicht gerade auf einen 1M-WR aus ist- beim Benchen mit _einem_ OS auf 32M konzentrieren, da hier die größten Zuwächse möglich sind.

Hm, was gibt es dazu zu sagen. LSC=1 sehe ich bei dir nicht. "Copy Waza" ist sehr allgemein, hier lassen sich zwischen verschiedenen Settings mehrere Sekunden herausholen. Maxmem sollte man natürlich richtig setzen (abhängig von CW) etc. etc.

Hier mal meine Tweakliste meiner letzten Runs (Core 2) für den SPi-Wettbewerb: 16K n-fach, 16K @ 0,109s, Pagefile 512-512 @ D, spi.exe @ Z, CW 1248/1024K D Z, maxmem=640, LSC=1, numproc=2 , pciclock, Affinity Core 0, Prio Hoch, Explorer Kill, Dienste + Prozesse deaktiviert, Luna Green, Boot @ Last known good conf., Diagnostic = Default, int. OPBCleaner

Wichtig: Man sollte speziell die CW-Werte nie 1:1 übernehmen, sondern stets gegentesten. Beim Wechsel der CPU-Architektur ändern sich auch die Tweaks. Und nicht bei jeder Latenz gilt: Je niedriger, desto schneller. 

Bei 32M sollte man auch auf das Layout des Runs achten, das sich in der Regel an einem kurzen Wert des Initial Value bemerkbar machen. Da wirst du wohl relativ schnell selbst draufkommen, wenn du von einzelnen Runs die Differenzen der einzelnen Loops berechnest. Ich teste momentan mit sehr aufwändigen CW-Settings/Abläufen (nochmal schneller als die 32M im Thread), die aber wie erwähnt noch in der Testphase sind und ich daher auch nicht herausgebe.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

> LSC=1 sehe ich bei dir nicht.


Das ist bei mir Syscache 



> Copy Waza" ist sehr allgemein, hier lassen sich zwischen verschiedenen Settings mehrere Sekunden herausholen


Hab mich an PCGHX Print orientiert und selber experimentiert / optimiert...



> Maxmem sollte man natürlich richtig setzen (abhängig von CW) etc. etc.


hab ich auf 600


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

So gerade neue Platte erhalten um mein SLI Sys(750i)auf ein leeres os benchen zu können.

Da ist noch einiges drin weil ich gar nicht mehr versucht habe auf dem Sys zu benchen.
8800 GT 1024mb x2 (schon auf dem zugemüllten Os 2xG 3xS 2xB)
9800 GT 1024mb x2
8800 GTS 640mb x2
260 GTX 1792mb x2 (kommen noch)

Des weiteren werde ich dann noch den core (Q9650)auf mein P45 setzen weil ich hoffe da mehr im 3dm05/06/Vantage mit single Karten zu machen wie mit dem E8600 oder auf dem 750i.

Jetzt fehlt noch eine Wakü für das p45 und dann.........

Da sollte noch einiges an Punkte drin sein.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Will heute nochmal die 4,5 GHz benchen... im Moment aber nur Lukü, deshalb etwas knifflig...
Mit 1,3V gingen schon 4,3 GHz zu validieren CPU-Z Validator 3.0
, schätze ich brauche so 1,5V für 4,5 GHz SuperPi-stable...
aber ich habe ja Lüfter da... das passt schon kurzzeitig so für 2 min


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

^^Ich benche gerade bei 4,73Ghz meinen E8600 unter Luft (1,51v)
    Aber Wakü kommt ....denn den Q9650 kann ich unter Luft nicht so hoch ziehen wie unter wasser auf dem 750i.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Ich werde heute ma sehn, wie weit ich mit 1,5V validieren kann.... Mach mir aber keine Hoffnungen... FSB kann das Board nur bis 475 MHz, obwohl es ein P45 ist... aber selbst bei 6x500 Mhz @1,35V, 1,2V vTT und 1,4V Vnb bootet es nicht... ist wohl am Ende... War nen Fehler sich nen P5Q *SE* zu holen... 

Aber ich will erstmal 4,5 GHz haben


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

@ True haste die 80°C marke geknackt ......


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was steht an der Reihe?
> Die 9800GX2 unter DICE?



Genau  Will meine bisherigen Ergebnisse noch etwas verbessern und vorallem schauen wie sich die Karten unter Kälte verhalten.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. April 2009)

Ich kündige mal lieber nichts an,sonst geht das wieder in die Hose.


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2009)

24,5 Punkte an den ersten beiden Benchmark-Tagen mit 3 Prozessoren. (+ zwei Tests mit dem Notebook)

Also ich kündige sehr wohl an, dass ich an diesem Wochenende den *Hunderter *knacke. *g*



P.S.: Selbst das Netbook meiner Frau, mit dem Intel Atom N270, wird dran glauben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. April 2009)

Ich wollte mal anmerken, wie S.C.H.E.I.S.S.E. (verdammte Auto-Zensur!) ich die Regel mit den maximal 300 HW-Points finde.

Weniger skrupellose Teams haben bestimmt Dummy-User, für die die alles über 300 und Second-Best Ergebnisse hochladen. 


Apropos Atom: Gibt es eine vernünftige CPU-Z Version, die den Z530 noch erkennt? Mit 1.50 steht da immer "N270" - toll.


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2009)

Da hast Du sicher recht, Carsten. Aber wir sind nicht solch ein Team. 

Ich habe aber schon in meinem Thread erwähnt, dass ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn die erfahrenen Members meine CPUs auch noch mal durch die Benchmarks jagen. So haben zumindest die Leute, die nicht so viel rumliegen haben wie wir, eine Chance auf 300 zu kommen. Und da wir nicht mehr unter den Top 20 sind, kommen so wenigstens wieder Punkte rein.


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

Die Punkte zählen ja trotzdem fürs Team  nur nicht fürs eigene Profil.


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

^^300 Punkte Regel ????


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^300 Punkte Regel ????



Man darf maximal 300 Punkte im Hardware-Ranking machen.
Darüber hinaus zählen nur Punkte im Global-Ranking.

Steht auch hier wunderbar beim Punkt "Points": http://www.hwbot.org/user.do?userId=21944&public=true


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2009)

Deine Platzierung ergibt sich aus der Gesamtpunktzahl, welche aus globalen und Hardwarepunkten besteht. Mehr als 300 Hardwarepunkte werden bei deiner Gesamtpunktzahl allerdings nicht gewertet. Um besser zu werden bräuchtest du Globale punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

^^Ok danke ...da habe ich auch schon welche.


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

True WE musst du her kommen oder ich zu dir kriege meine scheiss  kiste jetzt bei 4,3 Ghz Benchstable @ on the AIR  da kannste dich mal mit deinen 88GT austoben


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. April 2009)

Hi

ich adrf derzeitig an den pc und laptop meines bruders^^.

Zum Glück sind dass CPUs und GPUs, die nicht ausgeschöft sind.

Bin grad am Laptop, allein für CPU, derzeitig 1 x Silber 2x Bronze!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2009)

Meine zweite 98er ist angekommen 

und die zwei 260er(1792mb) sind unterwegs...........

Das sollte noch ein paar Points bringen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2009)

Cool

knapp 20 Punkte mit dem Laptop, am Samsatg kommt der PC dran.

Ich hab ne frage:

Ich hab gesehen, dass welche den Grafikchipsatz OC haben, mit AtiTool.

Der Laptop, selber hat als CPU den MK-36 von AMD und dien Xpress 1100 von Ati.

Bei mir hat AtiTool angezeigt, dass der Grafikchipsatz nicht unterstützt wird.

Liegt dass vielleicht an dem alten Treiber? CCC 6.xx?

mfg Eiswolf93

PS, wenn das klappt, wären noch knapp 5-7 Punkte drin!

Edit: Kann man eigentlich auch Intel Grafikchipsätze übertakten?


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

So hab die 30 Pkt durchschritten ma gucken was noch geht .... muss auf die wakü warten  dann kommt noch nen bissl mehr


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Sauber 
Daein 24/7 PC ist echt sauschnell, will auch so viele global Points


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Punkte zählen ja trotzdem fürs Team  nur nicht fürs eigene Profil.


Sicher? Wenn ja, ist ja alles gut.


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

Ja, da hat Roman schon recht 
Kannst also noch weiter nen Bisschen Retro-Benching betreiben


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sauber
> Daein 24/7 PC ist echt sauschnell, will auch so viele global Points





Wen meinste ?


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Ja dich 

@ der8auer: Wenn du mit LN2 und dem E8600 @ 5,6 GHz benchst, sind noch einige Punkte drin. Aber schon geiles Ding die Karte


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Bei LN2 sollte der E8600 schon die 6GHz packen. mein XFX hatte eine FSB Wall bei 570. Deswegen konnte ich meistens nicht über 560 benchen.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Wie skaliert der PII eig mit Aquamark? Was ist so bei 5 GHz zu erwarten?
Werde mir nämlich in Kürze nen PII-System machen und unter Trockeneis legen, deshalb die Frage


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Kannst für Aquamark vergessen. Da istn E8600 deutlich besser.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^Stimmt...darum tausche ich gleich den Q9650 gegen den E8600 auf dem SLI board um Aquamark mit SLI besser benchen zu können.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Ja hab nen E8500, bloß ist das Problem, dass ich kein ordentliches Board zur Verfügung habe (P5Q SE) und das nur 1,5V hat. UNd mit leihen geht auch schlecht...

Lohnt es sich noch, nen  Biostar-Baord mit P45 zu holen und  >DDR2-1200-RAM zum Benchen, den ich dann auch im Phenom-II-System verwenden kann?
Oder ist das DDR3-basiert generell besser?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Prinzipiell ist DDR3 RAM besser für den Aquamark. Einen sehr großen Unterschied macht es allerdings nicht.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Ja das dumme ist, dass ich auch nicht ewig viel Geld habe...
Hatte eigentlich vor, nen Phenom-II-System mit DDR3 zu machen. 
Wenn ich dann meinen E8500 benchen will, brauch ich nen anständiges DDR3-Board und das kostet auch wieder einiges...


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Ja ein gutes Sockel 775 (DDR3) OC Board kostet 200€ aufwärts. Musst dir halt gut überlegen


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

Ja evtl kann ich mir auch eins ausleihen, wie letzte Session...
muss ma sehen


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

Unter 700 bis HardwareLux 

Und noch nicht meine ganze Hardware ausgeschöpft


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Unter 700 bis HardwareLux
> 
> Und noch nicht meine ganze Hardware ausgeschöpft



Gut, aber mal eben 700 Punkte ist auch ein Wort 
Dann hau ma rein!!^^


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^bin dabei.....ich aktuallisiere gleich mal meine sig....da ist schon eine 1 vorne


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^bin dabei.....ich aktuallisiere gleich mal meine sig....da ist schon eine 1 vorne



Hm verdammt, ich seh grad, wir sind wieder auf Platz 21 abgerutscht..
Dann mal gw zu deinen 100..
Wenn das Benchen nicht so kostenintensiv wäre (gut, das Benchen an sich nicht, aber die HW )


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

ich glaube ich schaff heute nacht noch die 130....113 hab ich schon


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

Dann hättest du ja innerhalb einer Woche 100 Punkte gebracht, nicht schlecht unter Luft/Wasser.
Wir brauchen auch jeden halben Punkt, um wieder auf Platz 20 zu kommen 
Was macht dein X-Kühlungs-Experiment?


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hm verdammt, ich seh grad, wir sind wieder auf Platz 21 abgerutscht..
> Dann mal gw zu deinen 100..
> Wenn das Benchen nicht so kostenintensiv wäre (gut, das Benchen an sich nicht, aber die HW )



Das Benchen kann auch ziemlich teuer werden  Werde mir in den nächsten Wochen 25l LN2 zukommen lassen. Allerdings gibt es bei mir nichts in der nähe... -> 150€ für eine Lieferung *ouch*

@ True Monkey: Von mir auch ein "Good Job"  Weiter so


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Dann hättest du ja innerhalb einer Woche 100 Punkte gebracht, nicht schlecht unter Luft/Wasser.
> Wir brauchen auch jeden halben Punkt, um wieder auf Platz 20 zu kommen
> Was macht dein X-Kühlungs-Experiment?


 
Jepp...über 100

Und ich bin auf den Pot gekommen(bald),das heißt ich konzentriere mich erst mal auf Dice bevor ich mit den anderen experimenten weitermache.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Werde mir in den nächsten Wochen 25l LN2 zukommen lassen. Allerdings gibt es bei mir nichts in der nähe... -> 150€ für eine Lieferung



 Das ist ja mal abartig.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und ich bin auf den Pot gekommen(bald),das heißt ich konzentriere mich erst mal auf Dice bevor ich mit den anderen experimenten weitermache.



Achso. Von wem wird der Pot sein? 
_*Werbung für der8auer mach*_


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^der8auer


----------



## Schnitzel (19. April 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hm verdammt, ich seh grad, wir sind wieder auf Platz 21 abgerutscht..


Ja,aber diesmal ist Madshrimps wieder an uns vorbei gezogen.
Die haben wohl verlorene Punkte wieder an an Land gezogen.

Mittlerweile ist es bei mir soweit gediehen da ich für Donnerstagnacht ein paar Punkte ankündigen kann.

Von der CPU her mach ich mir keine Sorgen,da bin ich unter Luft nur knapp drunter,die Frage ist wie kalt ich die Karten in der Box bekomme.
Mir fehlt halt der Pot für meine Gpu's.
Voltmod kommt aber trotzdem,zumindest für die 7900GT und die 1950Pro/GT.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

Morgen früh haben wir sie wieder 

Wenn ich heute noch die runs durchbekomme die ich geplant habe


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mir fehlt halt der Pot für meine Gpu's.
> Voltmod kommt aber trotzdem,zumindest für die 7900GT und die 1950Pro/GT.



Vielleicht leiht dir ja jemand einen? Aber ich hab auch nur CPU..
Naja, auf jeden Fall wirst trotzdem was reißen können. 

Öhm, ist Hwbot down?


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

> Öhm, ist Hwbot down?



Seit Stunden. Somit hab ich keine Werte zum Vergleichen...


----------



## Masterwana (19. April 2009)

*@ Alriin:* Bencht du eigendlich 24/7 durch?


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

Im Moment benche ich recht viel... ja! 

Natürlich schlafe und esse ich auch,... manchmal.


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

HWbot.org ist wieder online!


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

Jahu!


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^jepp....jetzt kann ich abladen........


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

Yeah und alle habe wieder ihre Signatur


----------



## Masterwana (19. April 2009)

Ich fahre nachher zu nem Kumpel, ewrd mir mal da seinen Läppi anschaun 
USB-Stick ist schon fertig . (PiFast, SuperPi, wPrime, 3DMark2001, Aquamark3, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Rivatuner, Powerstrip) 
Ich weiß nicht mal was er für nen Prozi hat.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

causing you to *gain 155.0 hwboints* in the past 7 days.
​und ich bin vollkommen im ar....man hab ich ein pech das mein knie hin ist und ich gerade nicht arbeiten kann​


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

Oha 

Da hast ja echt zugeschlagen  Sehr schöne Arbeit.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^jepp........warte ab bis ich den pot habe


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

Benche Mal wPrime mit der CPU. Da kannst auch noch total easy Punkte rausholen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^mit welcher....Q9650...E8600...i7(der i7 war leihweise)...aber meine Grakas


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. April 2009)

mhm HG True


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^mit welcher....Q9650...E8600...i7(der i7 war leihweise)



Achso  Meinte eigentlich den i7


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^ich baue erst mal den E8600 aufs 750i um 01,03 und aquamark im SLI zu benchen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. April 2009)

Mein Gott ich würde auch am liebsten den ganzen durchbenchen, aber mir fehlt einfach die Hardware und die däfür benötigte Kohle.

Ich habe zwar jetzt eine 7950 GX2(mit V-Mod) hier rumliegen, aber ich glaub meine Cpu ist einfach zu schlecht. Zudem hab ich hier noch eine 8400 GS, aber auch hier müsste ich die Karte auf mehr als 800 Mhz bringen und zu der gibt es keinen Volt-Mod.

Am liebsten würd ich jetzt HWBot durchstöbern, welche Karte noch nicht ausgebencht ist, diese Kaufen und benchen bis der Arzt kommt.

Naja, in den Pfingstferien hol ich mir Dice, für den I7 meines Freundes^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. April 2009)

Aso HABEN 4400 PKT geknackt


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

> Achso. Von wem wird der Pot sein?
> *Werbung für der8auer mach*


Jo hab auch einen von Roman, mir gefällt er 



> Zudem hab ich hier noch eine 8400 GS, aber auch hier müsste ich die Karte auf mehr als 800 Mhz bringen und zu der gibt es keinen Volt-Mod.


Mit DICE gehen die Teile saugut ab, auch ohne Vmod 

Weiter so Jungs


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jo hab auch einen von Roman, mir gefällt er



Nee, meiner ist von Otterauge, Roman hat damals noch nicht verkauft afair.


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

Ja, hab ja auch von *mir* geredet und nicht von dir


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jo hab auch einen von Roman, mir gefällt er



Danke 

Ja ich verkaufe die erst seit ca 3 Monaten. Vorher war es mir zeitlich und technisch einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

Macht ein weiterer Pot auf der NB eigentlich sinn ?

Ich frage weil bei dem Board das ich beabsichtige zu kaufen der dabei ist.


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

Nur bei wenigen Chips und auch nur wenn du mit LN2 benchst. Mit DICE wirst du kaum an die Grenze Stoßen.
Gerade die nForce Chips skalieren sehr gut auf Kälte.


----------



## Masterwana (19. April 2009)

Leider konnte ich nix am Läppi testen ! Hatten leider keine Zeit. 
Aber kommt Zeit, kommen Punkte! Besonders wenns noch nicht viel von der AMD Turion 5x Familie und der Geforce 7000M gibt .

Die Tage kommt auch die X1700 die es eigentlich nur als Mobil GraKa gab, aber in nem Komplett-PC gesessen haben soll!
...mal schaun was GPU-Z dazu sagt.


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich nix am Läppi testen ! Hatten leider keine Zeit.



Ich musste heute den Laptop meiner Frau neu aufsetzen. Hat so nebenbei ein paar Pünktchen und 5 mal Bronze gebracht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich musste heute den Laptop meiner Frau neu aufsetzen. Hat so nebenbei ein paar Pünktchen und 5 mal Bronze gebracht.





wie machst du das ..... will auch ....


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Ey von mir wurden grade 7 (!) Scores geflaggt, weil die Subtest-Scores nicht auf dem screen sind (außer 3DMark 2006)... Ich halte das für übertrieben, solche Scores zu löschen.
Sonst ist doch alles drauf gewesen, nur weil bis zu der Session noch nie ein Score von mir aus dem Grund reportet wurden ist, habe ich mir auch nie Gedanken über das Subtest-Score-Window gemacht.
Ich kannte bis dato sogar die Regel nicht einmal. Umso ärgerlicher ist es, wenn die Scores gelöscht werden. Dann war die ganze Arbeit mit den 7600gs umsonst und wir verlieren um die 100 Punkte...


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Dann werden wir halt einfach auch alle flaggen... z.B. die, die beim Aquamark nur einen Screenshot als Beweis haben! Wenn das nämlich zählt, lass ich auch meine GTX 260 ein paar mal durchlaufen und werf das als Beweis für sämtliche alten Grakas ins Rennen. Schaut zwar komisch aus, wenn eine Riva TNT2 um 5000% schneller läuft als die anderen...


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Also von dem Typen der meine reportet hat, werde ich mir alle scores ansehen und auch von seinem Team...
Finde es lächerlich, dass Scores, die realistisch sind und erreicht wurden, geflaggt werden, nur wegen dem  subtest window. CPU-Z, GPU-Z usw ist ja alles drauf


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Name? Team?


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

mtech ist der Name


----------



## olsystems (21. April 2009)

Wir werden heute auch wieder Angreifen mussten mal Familien Pause einbauen....

Mit neuem Kühler  und neuen Grakas als erstes muss die GF8600 GS dran glauben.

@theLamer da weißt du wie es mir ging.

Seitdem alles mit LINK und ab jetzt auch mit Screenshot.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ey von mir wurden grade 7 (!) Scores geflaggt, weil die Subtest-Scores nicht auf dem screen sind (außer 3DMark 2006)... Ich halte das für übertrieben, solche Scores zu löschen.


 
Jepp so ist es mir auch ergangen ....meine ersten 10 ergebnisse wurden auch alle geflagt nur weil die Results nicht mit drauf waren.

die arbeit von 2 Nächten dahin.......alle geflagt


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Joa hab von dem Typen der meine geflaggt hat auch erstmal ~10 gemeldet, die nicht den Regeln entsprechen 
Wenn, dann gleiches (Un-)Recht für alle.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^Die mühe hatte ich mir nicht gemacht da ich neu war und nicht anecken wollte.....war halt bedacht drauf mich erst mal reinzufinden.
Nachdem ich mir jetzt aber mal die Ergebnisse von den andereren angesehen habe könnte ich fast jeden zweiten flagen ...........

Aber ich spar mir das jetzt.........die sind eh alle hinter mir 

Und um so mehr hinter mir sind umso mehr Points bekomme ich.......ist doch richtig oder ?


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Ja stimmt 

Ich reporte normalerweise auch nix, wenn es aber einer für nötig hält, mir mit sieben reports einen reinzuwürgen, dann schlag ich auch zurück. Ist doch rechtens, wenn seine Scores nicht den Regeln entsprechen 

Scheint wohl so, als müsste ich mir fürs WE DICE bestellen, um das selbe nochmal zu benchen. Mal sehen...


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

Hmmm......dice...........meine Frau killt mich

*Egal* 

Aber jetzt bau ich erst mal eine Wakü auf mein p45 für single Grakas um den E8600 höher wie 4,75Ghz zu jagen......weil das macht er schon unter luft 

Und Dice ist in Anmarsch.....habe schon mit Roman gesprochen


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Und nun für den Noob im Team: Was ist DICE?

Um Würfel wird es sich wohl kaum handeln!


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^Doch.........Trockeneiswürfel

Ps:Und bei deiner Punktzahl bist du *kein* Noob


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

DICE = Dry Ice = Trockeneis = gefrohrenes Kohlenstoffdioxid (~ -80°C)
Zum Kühlen für die CPU. Pot (weißt du ja was das ist, oder?) hab ich ja letze Woche nen eigenen bekommen .

Danke an der8auer dafür nochmals.#


€: Zu langsam....


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Und was bringt das ca.?

Angenommen ich kann einen Prozessor mit 3GHz mit Luftkühlung auf 3,6GHz übertakten, wieviel geht dann mit Dice?


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^Denke das kommt auf den Prozzi an.....

Wenn ich sehe das andere den E8600 den ich auch habe mit Dice auf über 6Ghz bringen und ich unter Luft nur auf 4,75Ghz.......dann will ich auch DICE

Vorrausgesetzt das Board hat auch so einen langen FSB......ich denke ich brauch auch noch ein Biostar


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Ich nehm mal an du Sprichst von deinem Phenom II. Genau kann mans nicht sagen. Vielleicht 4,5GHz


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

> Angenommen ich kann einen Prozessor mit 3GHz mit Luftkühlung auf 3,6GHz übertakten, wieviel geht dann mit Dice?


Kannst du nicht generell sagen. Manche Celerons machen 6,5 GHz mit, ein Athlon X2 6000+ läuft unter DICE erst gar nicht, weil die Temperatur zu niedrig ist und schafft generell nichtmal 4,5 GHz zu validieren...
Mein E8500 lief bislang immer bei 5320 MHz, dann hat das Board dicht gemacht (560 MHz FSB)


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Nur weil das Ding statt 55 Grad, -20 Grad oder so hat??? WOW

Haben will.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^haha.......genau so geht es mir auch


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

> Nur weil das Ding statt 55 Grad, -20 Grad oder so hat??? WOW



Nein, wegen der erhöhten Spannung vorwiegend, aber auch wegen den Temps...
Die Abwärme ist mit Wakü nicht mehr wegzukriegen, deshalb muss halt was sehr kaltes her, was sublimiert (DICE) oder verdampft (LN2)...
Und: -20°C sind zu warm, die CPU hat weniger als -50°C

Bei meinem E8500 z.B. ist die VID 1,225V und ich habe mit 1,8400V gebencht...


----------



## Oliver (21. April 2009)

Es liegt nicht nur an der Spannung, mit niedrigerer Temperatur verringern sich die Leckströme, das heißt, die Signale haben weniger Störungen und deshalb können höhere Frequenzen genutzt werden. Als positiver Nebeneffekt verlängert sich so die Lebensdauer der CPU und es können höhere Spannungen angelegt werden, weil die CPU nicht mehr durch Hitze zerstört werden kann und wie gesagt, die Leckströme geringer sind. Diese treten zwar immer noch auf, aber nicht in dem Maße wie bei luftgekühlten Prozessoren. Deshalb laufen/halten die CPUs länger mit Tiefkühlung bei hoher Spannung.

Ich habe zuhause mal einges vorbereitet und will am nächsten WE auch mal wieder die Kokü anwerfen. Bin mal gespannt, was der E8600 damit schafft. Ich hoffe mal irgendwas in der 5,5 GHz-Region.


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an... schon Max. FSB getestet?
Ach und was hat die CPU für einen Batch-Code?


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Mir gehts nämlich darum:
Ich möchte mich endlich auf den Sockel 939 stürzen. Das DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D (Reserve-Board wird gerade auf eBay ersteigert) und einige Opterons liegen bereit. Aber um ganz vorne mitzumischen, brauch ich was besseres als den angedachten Zalman CNPS9900.

Ist auf alle Fälle ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Oliver (21. April 2009)

Der E8600 lief schon auf 6,3 GHz für 1M, also sollte genug Spielraum mit Kokü bestehen 

Werde mir dann ein paar Karten mitnehmen und Single-GPU sowie Crossfire durch die Benchmarks jagen, was ein paar Punkte bringen könnte.


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2009)

> Ich möchte mich endlich auf den Sockel 939 stürzen. Das DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D (Reserve-Board wird gerade auf eBay ersteigert) und einige Opterons liegen bereit. Aber um ganz vorne mitzumischen, brauch ich was besseres als den angedachten Zalman CNPS9900.


Sockel 939 und DICE ist schwer, die CPUs haben den Coldbug sehr früh... teilweise schon über 0°C...

@ Olli: Na dann viel Erfolg 
Kommt ein Bericht ins Forum?


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Sehr schön Oli  Dann viel Erfolg 

Kannst ja auch mal SiSoftSandra laufen lassen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/51180-teamoffensive-sisoftsandra.html


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

Habe mir gerade mal eine palit 8400 GS besorgt .......mal schauen was damit geht


----------



## 8ykrid (21. April 2009)

Hi,
würde gerne dem Team beitreten und für Punkte sorgen. Finde aber nur den Namen PC Games Hardware und nicht PC Games Hardware Extreme? Oder bin ich bei ersteren richtig?
Gruss 8ykrid


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Ja der erste ist richtig. PC Games Hardware ist unser Teamname


----------



## 8ykrid (21. April 2009)

Merci


----------



## crooper (21. April 2009)

PC Games Hardware ist die richtige Team-Bezeichnung.

Gruß
crooper

EDIT: ups, zu langsam gewesen ...


----------



## 8ykrid (21. April 2009)

edit:
bin drin^^


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Dann herzlich willkommen im Team. Gib Stoff!!!


----------



## 8ykrid (21. April 2009)

Danke,
bin gerade bei^^
mal eine Frage, brauch ich beim 3dmark06 ne voll(pro)-Version oder reicht nen screenshot mit gpu-z,cpu-z,memset sowie der i-net Anzeige?
Gruss 8ykrid


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

Screenshot mit den Sachen drauf reicht eigentlich. Auf HWbot hast Du aber unter RULES die genauen Regeln für jeden Benchmark.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

Jepp...schau dir den Beispielscreen an....und CPU-z validation ist Pflicht


----------



## 8ykrid (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab des gestern mal so hochgeladen?(Anhang)
weil keine vollversion...
Stand aber bei den BSP-Screen(siperpi, 3dmark06) nix von einer cpu-z Validierung(ausser natürlich cpu-z) 
Sind die so ok, oder werden die gefläggt?
Mit meiner Hardware bekomme ich eh keine Punkte. Haben andere schon andere Geschütze aufgefahren.

Was für Hardware(CPU, MB) wäre denn empfehlenswert um noch nen paar Pünktchen zu holen für das team?


----------



## Tomateeeee (22. April 2009)

Alte grakas  alte cpus  sowas halt  musst ma gucken ...


----------



## crooper (22. April 2009)

Eine CPUZ Validierung brauchst du nur für die CPUZ Kategorie. Bei allen anderen Benchmarks reicht es, wenn du die Screenshots hochlädts.

Deine Screenshots sind soweit Perfekt. Allerdings würde ich die Stromsparfunktion ausschalten, damit man den OC Takt besser erkennt und du jenachdem bessere Ergebnisse erreichst.


----------



## Lippokratis (22. April 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab des gestern mal so hochgeladen?(Anhang)
> weil keine vollversion...
> Stand aber bei den BSP-Screen(siperpi, 3dmark06) nix von einer cpu-z Validierung(ausser natürlich cpu-z)
> ...




die Screens sind okay.

wie Tomateeeee schon sagt, am einfachsten bekommt man mit alter Hardwarepunkte und die Punkte bleiben auch länger erhalten


----------



## 8ykrid (22. April 2009)

Danke für die info´s
Muss dann mal im Keller meiner Eltern^^, nächstes WE. Da steht noch was rum, und ebay.
Gruss 8ykrid


----------



## Schnitzel (22. April 2009)

So,ich hab mir gerade einen E5200 für mein Asrock bestellt.
Dann werden meine ganzen AGP-Karten nochmal rangenommen.

Und ich bekomm ja auch noch Nachschub aus der Spendenaktion von Schrotflinte 56.


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

crooper schrieb:


> Eine CPUZ Validierung brauchst du nur für die CPUZ Kategorie. Bei allen anderen Benchmarks reicht es, wenn du die Screenshots hochlädts.


 

Seltsam gestern hat the Lamer mir erklärt das CPU-z validation Pflicht ist ....dann habe ich bei den Rules nachgeschaut und da steht es auch drin ....für die Top 20 ist es Pflicht....ansonsten kann geflagt werden.

upps ich habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen ich glaubte er sagte auch jeder CPU-z score muß das haben ....haha ich glaube ich habe ihn falsch verstanden.....dann bin ich ja beruhigt weil ich habe bis jetzt auch nur alles mit screens gemacht

Aber warum steht dann in den Rules das es bei den Top 20 Pflicht ist ?????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

Top 20 Global Ranking


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

^^Das heißt jetzt ...man braucht es nicht ???


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

also bie cpuz muss *Immer* ein Link da sein
Bei den 3DMarks *nicht immer* (screenshot reicht), *sondern nur in den Top 20 Global Ranking...*
wenn ich das richtig verstehe


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2009)

^^OK danke......jetzt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Schnitzel (23. April 2009)

System ist aufgebaut,10Kg Dice hab ich gerade geholt,heute Abend geht's los.
Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

Das hört sich och gut an waswilslte denn Benchen so HW ?? 

Ich drück dir mal 10 

^^

Viel erfolg und Schrotte blos nix


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2009)

*Daumen drück*
Mach dann am besten einen Thread auf, indem du Bilder, Ergebnisse und deine Erkenntnisse präsentierst.
"Schnitzel" geht ab wie Schnitzel


----------



## Schnitzel (23. April 2009)

Ich nehm mir erstmal nur die 1950pro mit Pencilmod vor zusammen mit dem E8500.
Also erstmal nur 3D.
Wenn das gut klappt schaue ich mal weiter.

Fotos werden schwierig,meine Frau hat die Digi mit.
Aber ich werd sehen das ich noch eine organisiere.


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

Ich bringe gerade eine 8400 GS 256mb zum qualmen


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir erstmal nur die 1950pro mit Pencilmod vor zusammen mit dem E8500.
> Also erstmal nur 3D.
> Wenn das gut klappt schaue ich mal weiter.



Gib Stoff. Uns fehlen noch ca. 57 Punkte auf Platz 20. Und ich muss warten bis meine zwei Boards eintreffen. Kann das Team im Moment nur mit virtuellen Anfeuerungsrufen unterstützen (wollte zwar meinen Phenom mal hochprügeln, da ging aber nicht wirklich viel auf dem Asus-Board).


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

so......jetzt habe ich gerade eine zweite 8400 GS besorgt............


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2009)

Nice


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^Jetzt muss das ganze nur noch ohne Brücke funzen im SLI dann sind Punkte sicher 

Oh man...... Vantage in Zeitlupe mit einer........
Gerade habe ich gedacht ich hätte einen Freeze.....lief aber noch.....1Fps


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Habe gerade angefangen eine 7900GX2 zu benchen  Im 06er schon mal gold. hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2006 score
Für die restlichen Benches brauche ich DICE.


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2009)

Wow cool 
Wusste gar nicht, das du nen Rampage Extreme hast 
Das Board ist einfach genial ^^

EDIT: Immer noch nichts neues zu meinen 7600gs-Scores...


Spoiler



*2009-03-27 19:46:34.0 - theLamer*: manual online submission 
*2009-04-20 21:52:13.0 - mtech*: reported by user due to lack of validation (Screenshot without results of subtests)


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2009)

Jo ist ein geniales Board. Wenn es noch SLI und mehr Speicherteiler hätte wäre es perfekt


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2009)

Ich werde mir dieses AM3-Board von MSI holen... den Testsieger von PCGHX, mit dem Drehregler für OC, weißt was ich meine?

Dann noch das AMD-Flaggschiff, guter Speicher und ab unter den Pot damit


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2009)

Ja, wenn DFI endlich wieder ein gscheites Mainboard für AMD mit Nvidia-Chipsatz machen würde... dann könnt ich mich mit meiner neueren Hardware auch mal "spielen". Asus ist halt eben nur Asus. Halbwegs stabil, viel Ausstattung aber nicht wirklich was zum einstellen im BIOS. Musste grade erst feststellen, dass bei meinem M3N-HT Deluxe bei 1,55Volt Schluss ist. Da wird der CPU noch nicht mal richtig warm.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. April 2009)

So endlich ist das Armaflex da!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eins DICE. 

Wahrscheinlich bench ich in zwi Wochen, vielleicht auch nächstes Wochenende^^

Ich freu mich schon so

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterwana (23. April 2009)

Meine ATI X1700 ist grade gekommen.  Die saß angeblich mal in einem FSC-PC, soll aba vergleich bar mit einer X1650 sein... naja Ebay halt
Sie soll sich auch bei längerem spielen ab schalten... bei dem dreckigem Kühler kein Wunder 

wie dem auch sei, hier mal nen paar Bilder

hmm... Bei HwBot gibts nur ne X1700 Mobility 
Das riecht nach Gold


----------



## Schnitzel (23. April 2009)

So,da hab ich noch garnicht richtig angefangen und schlacker schon mit den Ohren.
Die 1950 läuft nur auf PCIE-1.
Mal schauen ob ein neuer Treiber was bringt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

Hallo habe nen Prob weiss net weiter .... 


hier ma nen pic es geht um 8 pkt ......






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Steht doch da  Du scheinst Nvidia Physx aktiviert zu haben. Dein Ergebnis ist deutlich zu hoch. 

Musst den Benchmark noch mal ohne Nvidia Physx machen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

nein ok war nen mozilla fehler und PHYSX ist AUS !!! unter WIndoof XP sowie Windoof Vista 

hat sich erleigt könnt mir zu 1ten Medalie gratulieren


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Steht doch da  Du scheinst Nvidia Physx aktiviert zu haben. Dein Ergebnis ist deutlich zu hoch.
> 
> Musst den Benchmark noch mal ohne Nvidia Physx machen.


 
Ist doch Aquamark 

Edit :stop ich nehme alles zurück ...er wollte das Aquamark Ergebniss als Vantage abgeben 

Vantage mit 300000......lol


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Wahaha  Ja das erklärt alles


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

Buhääääää...das funzt nicht ..die zwei 8400GS als SLI ohne Brücke

Vllt weil die eine eine Palit und die andere eine MSI ist und beide verschiedene Taktraten haben....obwohl es beide G86 sind mit 256mb

Mhmmm....sollte ich morgen noch eine MSI holen 

Bei den 88er /98er geht es ja auch ohne Brücke...OK die 84er haben gar keinen SLI port...ob es daran liegt ??

Als Info noch ...zwei SLI Brücken haben nichts gebracht bei den 98er


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

edit: 8400GS geht doch gar nicht im SLI oder?  Die Karte ist einfach nicht SLI fähig


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

doch doch ^^ guck ma hwbot 


so ein betrug ioch scheiss auf hwbot ...... die können mich ma mach paltz 5 im vantage mit ner  260 er 

und was kriege ich 1.1 pkt und hw rank 19 ... scheiss laden können mich ma anstatt 16 pkt habe ich 5 pkt da haut doch was nicht hin ....


ich steh da noch nciht maa im HW Klasse  drinne .... son assischuppen ^^


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Öh wo siehst du denn bei der 8400GS (G84 oder G98) eine Kategorie mit multiple cards?

Liegt nicht an HWBot. Du hast die Karte als GTX260 und nicht als GTX260 216 geaddet. Habe es schon geändert. Sollte passen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^G86... 256mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dafür gibt es eine SLI klasse....und wenn es laufen würde ,würde ich massig Points abräumen


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

wie was wo ..... ich hab beim auswaehlen gtx dann 260gtx war nur einmal ich hasse mozilla aber auf meine medalie heb ich jetzt einen "PROST" wieso das immer so kompliziert  sein muss ....


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

Ich habs....die Palit kanns und die MSI nicht....steht ja bei GPU-z unten

Und verschiedene Taktraten haben sie auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi...also noch eine Palit muss her


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

So,bin wieder da.
War gerade mal kurz aufm Geburtstag.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das mit dem PCI-Ex1 liegen kann?
Bios kanns nicht sein,da ist der erste Slot ausgewählt.
Treiber ist auch neu drauf.
Achso,ist ein TP 45 HP.


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

Juhu noch 1.8 Pkt und wir haben die 4500er marke geknackt  das förmlich nachm Bier


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

Man bin ich blind ....die eine 8400 GS ist eine G86 und die andere eine G98 

Kein wunder das das nicht funzt.....egal eine ganz neue Klasse.....auf gehts.

Kann mir das keiner mal sagen.....das ich mal wieder zu blöd bin das zu erkennen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. April 2009)

Mal sehen was ich für den Run mit meiner 275er im Aquamark bekomme?
Könnten 1,7-1,9 Punkte o. sogar mehr sein!
Erstmal schlafen gehn und abwarten...

...zZz...zZz...


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Sch...,ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
Die ganze Nacht rumgeärgert und nix geschafft.
PCIEx8 hab ich gehabt als ich beide Slots aktiviert habe,aber das kann es ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Ich hab ne Menge HW bestellt, ist ja heute schließlich mein 18. Geburtstag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (24. April 2009)

Glückwunsch an theLamer.

Ich muss echt sagen, was hier in den letzten 3-4 Wochen ab geht ist echt der Hammer. So viel Aktivität und Punkte. Weiter so Jungs.

Werde auch bald mal wieder die alte Hardware durchbenchen - die TOP 20 sollten doch zu erreichen und zu halten sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. April 2009)

Hmm, habe gerade im 3D Mark Vantage(GTX 275) meinen 1. Platz zurück erhalten, weiß aber nicht wieso? (ich ärgere mich aber keines Wegs darüber  )


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Bitte lesen und beherzigen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/51583-erinnerung-fair-play-gewinnt.html


----------



## mAlkAv (24. April 2009)

Hi, die 8400GS kann definitiv kein SLI.

Die Ergebnisse die bei Hwbot eingetragen sind wurden mit einer Karte im Zusammenspiel mit der Onboardgrafik, die den Spezifikationen nach einer 8400GS entspricht, gemacht.

Gruß

BTW:
Ich hoffe ihr fällt kein einheitliches Urteil über alle Nutzer von Freeocen, als Folge der Sache bei Hwbot.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Nein. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe betrifft dies nur Sn@ke und seine Fake-Accounts.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Warum sollten wir.
Selbst die (den) Verantwortlichen für dieses Dilemma würde ich nicht unbedingt bis ans Lebensende verurteilen,
ist aber doch schon extrem blauäugig zu denken das sowas offensichtliches nicht auffällt.

Die Rechnung habt leider ihr alle bekommen.
Ich hoffe es wird eine Lösung für den Rest des Teams gefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Nein, mach dir darüber keine Sorgen. Falls es meinerseits anders rübergekommen sein sollte, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. Die Ankündigung ist genereller Art und soll nicht auf Freeocen abzielen. Ich war lediglich von der Meldung überwältigt und will sichergehen, dass uns ein solches Schicksal erspart bleibt. Falls sich jemand veranlasst sehen sollte, unhaltbare Anfeindungen gegenüber Freeocen zu posten, werden wir natürlich einschreiten. Fair Play betrifft schließlich vor allem den Umgang mit anderen.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. April 2009)

Ist schon in Ordnung, so habe ich es nicht aufgefasst und so wird es sicherlich auch niemand verstehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig das die anderen Teammember die Punkte behalten haben und nur das Team als solches gebannt wurde?
Ich hatte erst gedacht ihr wärt alle komplett raus geflogen,das wäre dann natürlich Hart gewesen.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Nein die Member mit verdächtigen Scores wie Sn@ke haben alle Punkte verloren.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein die Member mit verdächtigen Scores wie Sn@ke haben alle Punkte verloren.



Und das Team selbst scheint nicht mehr aufgelistet zu sein.

Hart aber konsequent.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. April 2009)

Also das Team wurde gelöscht, und die verdächtigen Member wurden gebannt.
Alle anderen(mich eingeschlossen) sind jetzt quasi nur Teamlos.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Wie werdet ihr jetzt weiter vorgehen? Freeocen noch mal zu gründen scheint ja nicht erwünscht zu sein 





			
				hwbot schrieb:
			
		

> This newspost is to inform you that the Freeocen.de team is no longer welcome at HWBot


Oder tretet ihr eventuell anderen Teams bei?  *gg*


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Das ist jetzt aber taktlos.
Ist ja so als ob du Oma auf der Beerdigung von Opa fragst wann sie wieder heiratet


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Ja ich weiß. 

Versuchen kann mans ja


----------



## mAlkAv (24. April 2009)

Ich und DopeLex haben noch unser altes Team(OCCG) und zusammen immerhin schon 800 Punkte


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist jeder willkommen der sich berufen fühlt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich und DopeLex haben noch unser altes Team(OCCG) und zusammen immerhin schon 800 Punkte



Vllt. bekomme ich ja auch mal Lust dazu, im Team war ich jedenfalls (ich hatte immerhin schonmal 1 Punkt ). 

Malk damit mein Acc nicht sinnlos da rummschwirrt, trete ich bei euch ein oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Punkt ist Punkt.
Welcome.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Punkt ist Punkt.
> Welcome.


Hm wieso welcome?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Vergiß es einfach,ich hab das "Malk" irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Vergiß es einfach,ich hab das "Malk" irgendwie überlesen.



Mach dir nix drauß, hab eh kein Punkt (der eine Punkte den ich hatte, hat nciht lange gehalten ) 

Hab einfach Hardware die jeder hat (Q66, 4870 etc.)


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2009)

@ Fr3@k

|OC Community Greifswald| ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

JA  er kommt aus HGW ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ Fr3@k
> 
> |OC Community Greifswald| ?



jaja habs schon gefunden


----------



## mAlkAv (25. April 2009)

Aus Greifswald kommen eigentlich nur DopeLex und meine Wenigkeit, aber der Name kann immer noch geändert werden.
Wichtig war es erstmal eine Anlaufstelle für die ehemaligen Member aus dem Freeocen Hwbot Team zu finden, und mein altes Team gibt es auch schon seit ca. 1.5 Jahren


----------



## Tomateeeee (26. April 2009)

noch 60 pkt und wir haben den 20ten platz sicher ^^


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

Wir holen doch schon die ganze Zeit Punkte und kommen nicht näher ran.
Ich beobeachte das schon seit Tagen.
Oder glaubst Du die Italiener hören jetzt auf zu benchen? 
Wir bräuchten schon einen ganz ganz großen Schub um den 20er zu holen und auch zu halten.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. April 2009)

Ich hab ja noch Dice im Keller liegen,nur hab ich erst Montag Zeit mich um mein PCIEx1 Problem zu kümmern.
Ich hab nachgewogen,es gehen so 0,5Kg pro Tag flöten.
Es bleibt also noch genug übrig falls es dann klappen sollte.


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

Hab auch mal heute experimentiert... Bericht folgt


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

Ich mach mir heute ungewollt zwei neue OS....mit Vista sogar drei.

Gestern war mein Tag.....1x Windows geschossen...und auf den anderen einen Trojaner drauf der mir alles im Arsch macht.....Volltreffer -versenkt


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

Mein Bench-XP startet iwie auch nicht mehr, eine Datei soll fehlen...
aber nur, wenn der fsb über 450 ist, wenn er normal ist, bootet er


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

Ich setz jetzt mal die Kiste neu auf und benche dann die Geforce 4 Ti4200x8. Denn kaum machst Du mal nichts, verlierst Du schon Punkte...


----------



## olsystems (26. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs vielleicht könnt ihr mal was erklären, ich habe meine 88GT ein wenig OCed (siehe Screen), sie läuft auch durch den Nature Test vom 03er, jetzt habe ich die CPU zum auslotzen auf Standart gelassen nach CPU OC kann ich die Taktraten nicht mehr verwenden, denn der Bnechmark Startet zwar aber er läuft in Zeitlupe ab alle 15-20 Sekunden bekomm ich mal einen Screen zu sehen und das war es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich!!!


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

> [...]ch habe meine 88GT ein wenig OCed (siehe Screen), sie läuft auch[...]


Screen? Wo?


----------



## olsystems (26. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Screen? Wo?



Sorry war zu schnell


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2009)

Punkte konnte ich zwas nicht beisteuern aber immerhin nen Bronze Pokal bei PCMark Vantage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt bis jetzt auch nur drei

muss jetzt erst mal Kühler für den RAM der X1700 besorgen. Damit es wieder Punkte gibt.
Bald kommt vielleicht nen Netbook ins Haus.


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

> Bald kommt vielleicht nen Netbook ins Haus.


Meine Atom-CPU (bzw die vom Freund) ging ab wie Schmitz Katze...
Haben den SuperPi-WR immer noch, bringt immer mehr Punkte, im Moment irgendwas mit 5,X 

Bench das Ding auf jeden Fall ^^

EDIT: Werde mich demnächst an PCMArk 2004 ranmachen. Eben mal mit 1,8 GHz und unter 1V VCore getestet. Benchen werde ich es mit 3,8-4 GHz
Der Score wird doppelt so hoch ^^


----------



## widder0815 (26. April 2009)

Hy euch ,ich habe gerade eine msi x800xt ersteigert, für 4€.  Im 06er ist der mit einen E6600 ala 4300mhz erster, den müste ich eigendlich kriegen...


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an mit was du die kühlst?!?


----------



## MasterScorpion (28. April 2009)

hab mal meine neue gtx 275 gebencht aber erst mal nur standart trotzdem gab es wenigstens punkte

>>>Link<<<

lg


----------



## Alriin (28. April 2009)

Na dann leg mal nen höheren gang rein.


----------



## MasterScorpion (29. April 2009)

so ein zwei gänge höher ...

*3DMark06*
>>>Link<<<

und noch

*Aquamark03*
>>>Link<<<

lg


----------



## Alriin (29. April 2009)

Super!


----------



## MasterScorpion (29. April 2009)

hat sich endlich mal gelohnt hab gerad gesehen, dass ich dafür eine Medalie und einen bronze Pokal bekommen habe und somit 2,7 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2009)

So........Sys wieder startklar

Mal heute nacht schauen was zwei 8400 GS im SLI bringen


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2009)

Ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung, dass die nicht im SLI laufen. Höchstens Hybrid-SLI übers MoBo


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2009)

^^Später weiß ich es und sag dann ob es funzt 

Ich muß nur noch ein paar Tools installieren dann leg ich los.


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

wann kann ich mein NT abholen ^^  Fr ?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung, dass die nicht im SLI laufen. Höchstens Hybrid-SLI übers MoBo



hängt glaube ich von Chip ab. Die G86 können anscheinend SLI, da gibt es Einträge bei HWBot und G84 und G98 können es anscheint nicht


----------



## Alriin (29. April 2009)

Ich versuche grad verzweifelt aus meinem Opteron 146 das letzte rauszukitzeln, aber selbst Leute mit weniger CPU-Takt sind schneller. Nach 2 Stunden herumtüfteln hab ich mein Result um 0,1 Punkte verbessert. Vom SuperPi red ich erst gar nicht... da bin ich chancenlos. (warum auch immer)
Kann es sein, dass die Speicherlatenzen wichtiger sind als der Takt? Verwende nämlich DDR500 mit 3-4-4-8, hätte aber auch Crucial Ballistix DDR400 mit 2-2-2-5.


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2009)

Hihi..........ich hatte recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das ganze* ohne* SLI Brücke (die zwei haben kein SLI port)

Und jetzt vergnüg ich mich mal damit


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. April 2009)

dann viel spass  ^^ 

so hab noch ma nen paar pkt gerissen ... sind jetzt auf 10 pkt an platz 20 dranne leuts strengt euch an !!


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi..........ich hatte recht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Okay ich sage nix mehr 

Hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2009)

Ich gehe eine Wette darauf ein gleich sind wir wieder 20


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Okay ich sage nix mehr
> 
> Hätte ich nicht erwartet


Ihr kennt bestimmt den Spruch "Was der8auer nicht kennt, bencht er nicht". 

Ich teste hier seit rund zwei Wochen bei Gelegenheit immer mal wieder Tweaks/Skalierung mit einer 7900GS/512 + E8600/RE. Wirklich grauenhaft wie inkonsistent 3D-Benchmarks verglichen mit dem schönen Super Pi 32M sind.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2009)

Lediglich die 8400GS von Palit ist SLI fähig, wahrscheinlich weil ein extra Chip o.ä. verbaut wurde, am G86 liegt es jedenfalls nicht.

Eine SLI Brücke ist bei Low-End Karten in der Regel auch nicht erforderlich, gibt auch 8500GT'S ohne Connector und die sind schon eine ganze Ecke schneller.


@Stephan

Ich schätze mal du meinst insbesondere den 3DM01


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt bestimmt den Spruch "Was der8auer nicht kennt, bencht er nicht".



Ich würde auch meine Katze benchen wenn ich könnte... Wobei - die kenn ich ja


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Eine SLI Brücke ist bei Low-End Karten in der Regel auch nicht erforderlich, gibt auch 8500GT'S ohne Connector und die sind schon eine ganze Ecke schneller.


 
88ergts,88erGT,98erGT,260er,280er.......die funzen auch alle ohne Brücke.
Von denen weiß ich es mit sicherheit aber ich denke das klappt inzwischen mit allen Karten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2009)

Ja, speziell der 01 SE (und mit Einschränkungen auch AM3). Das ist natürlich umso ärgerlicher, da vor allem dieser Oldie am stärksten von Tweaks profitiert.


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

......*20 Platz*....... ist wieder unser


----------



## Tomateeeee (30. April 2009)

wo  hast du gestern 40 pkt gemacht ... ??? pornös


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 88ergts,88erGT,98erGT,260er,280er.......die funzen auch alle ohne Brücke.
> Von denen weiß ich es mit sicherheit aber ich denke das klappt inzwischen mit allen Karten



Ja sicherlich, aber ich meinte insbesondere die Karten die keinen Connector mit an Board haben 
Bei schnelleren Karten muss man dann wohl auch Leistungseinbußen hinnehmen.




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, speziell der 01 SE (und mit Einschränkungen auch AM3). Das ist natürlich umso ärgerlicher, da vor allem dieser Oldie am stärksten von Tweaks profitiert.



Das stimmt natürlich 
3DM01 und AM3 sind auch meine persönlichen Lieblinge


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

Aquamark bei mir auf jeden Fall auch 
Ich liebe den Benchmark ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. April 2009)

AM3 ist ein traum für neue karten.

30 sekunden und fertig. Man kann dann noch vielleicht noch ein Mhz oder mehr geben und auch einfach so einen zweiten run machen.

Stellt auch das mal mit Vantage vor. Einmal durch, nichmal durch und dann noch takten^^ Da ist man ewig beschäftigt.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

Ja eben... bei AM3 kannst du viel höher gehen als z.B. 3DMark 2003...
Und RAM-OC bringt da extrem viel, genauso wie Latenzen...

Bei AM3 macht das Ausreizen des Systems am meisten Spaß, da man sofort deutlich den Zuwachs erkennt ^^ (und sei es nur, das Performance-Level um 1 niedriger zu machen )


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

Hat jemand schon mal den Vantage mit einer 8400GS oder was ähnliches gebencht.......?? 

Und am besten einen Freeze zum Schluß......obwohl das man einen freeze hat denkt man öfter während des runs.

Das ist der grausamste Benchmark den man sich denken kann.
Ich habe die halbe Nacht für ein brauchbares Ergebniss gebraucht.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2009)

Ich habe mal Vantage mit 2x 2400Pro gesehen 
Wenn ich allerdings den 3DM06 mit einer GeForce 5200SE o.ä. benche ist das nicht anders, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer


----------



## Tomateeeee (30. April 2009)

naj schlimmer als 0.1 fps kanns net sein ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. April 2009)

Sei froh, dass 3dmark nach zeit geht. da dauert es ja immer gleich lang.

in am3 mit alter hardware benchen ist echt abartig. Ich hab mal Am3 mit einer tnt2 laufen lassen, da kannst du echt ne ganze folge simpsons schauen^^(mit werbung)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2009)

Das gute ist wiederum, dass der AM3 mit neuer HW schneller läuft  Da muss das Sys nicht so lange stabil laufen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2009)

Gibt es unter euch eigentlich keinen 2D-Benchmark-Fan (der mich dazu veranlassen könnte, einen Backup-Score zu veröffentlichen )?


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2009)

War ich früher auch. Es hat mich immer deprimiert, dass ich beim SuperPi32M für den Takt so schlecht war :/ Hab ich nie verstanden. z.B. hwbot.org - der8auer's SuperPi 32m score


----------



## Alriin (30. April 2009)

Ja, da gibt's offensichtlich Tweaks von denen wir keinen blassen Schimmer haben. Hatte erst kürzlich mit dem Opteron 146 3sec Rückstand auf das Feld im SuperPi1M. Weiß nicht was die da gemacht haben. 
Wobei ich selbst auch schon mit viel niedrigerem Takt andere überholt habe.


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Gibt es unter euch eigentlich keinen 2D-Benchmark-Fan (der mich dazu veranlassen könnte, einen Backup-Score zu veröffentlichen )?


 
Eins nach dem anderen.....habe immer noch nicht alle 3dmarks durch mit meinen Karten.

Und heute Nacht kommt eine 7900 GS dran 

Und danach dann die 2dmarks


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Gibt es unter euch eigentlich keinen 2D-Benchmark-Fan (der mich dazu veranlassen könnte, einen Backup-Score zu veröffentlichen )?



Leider habe ich keinen i7 da, werde aber meinen E8x00 nochmal quälen


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Männer!

Anstatt zu benchen und Punkte fürs Team zu holen bin ich zur Zeit am tüfteln was denn nun die besten Tweaks sind bzw. was überhaupt Tweaks sind (_manches bringt nämlich gar nichts_) und welche Hardwareeinstellungen die besseren sind (DDR400 CL2 ist genauso gut wie DDR500 CL3). Hab sogar probiert in welchen Ram-Slots des Lanparty nF4 Ultra sich das Sys besser übertakten lässt (_...ist übrigens sch**** egal_), da einige Leute schreiben "_die Gelben sind stabiler_" und einige "_in den orangenen kann man besser..._". 
Ich hol mir grad mit meinen Sockel 939 Prozessoren ordentlich Punkte in PiFast & wPrime, aber ich habe echt keinen blassen Schimmer wie manche Leute so extrem gute SuperPi-Zeiten zusammenbringen.  Da bin ich nicht mal annähernd in den Punkterängen.

Weiß jemand zufälligerweise wie man 2-3 sec rausschindet? 

Hab sämtliche Tweaks aus unserem Forum angewandt: (und andere) Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert, Speichernutzung = Systemcache, Explorer *nicht* beendet (_bringt nix_), OCX-Tweaker nicht benutzt (_da er auch nix bringt bei SuperPi1M_), Windows Classic, SVCHost abgeschaltet, unnötige Hardware deaktiviert, nur die Chipsatztreiber drauf,...


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Mai 2009)

Gibts beim Nforce4 auch verschiedene straps?


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

Meinst Du den zweiten Reiter beim Copy Waza? Ja, da kenn ich mich net wirklich aus.

P.S.:
Nichts desto trotz knapp 7 Punkte mit meinem 144er und somit 11. in Österreich.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Mai 2009)

Nein,ich mein die Internen Timings des Speichercontrollers.
je nach Boot-FSB werden die nach und nach gelockert.


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung von was Du redest. 

Wo finde ich die Werte?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2009)

BIOS: Das Geheimnis des Erfolges - Strap - das unbekannte Wesen (Seite 6) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U
Wie gesagt,ich weiß nicht ob es sowas schon beim NForce4 gab und wenn ja ob mann das beeinflussen kann.


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Hallo Männer!
> 
> Anstatt zu benchen und Punkte fürs Team zu holen bin ich zur Zeit am tüfteln was denn nun die besten Tweaks sind bzw. was überhaupt Tweaks sind (_manches bringt nämlich gar nichts_) und welche Hardwareeinstellungen die besseren sind (DDR400 CL2 ist genauso gut wie DDR500 CL3). Hab sogar probiert in welchen Ram-Slots des Lanparty nF4 Ultra sich das Sys besser übertakten lässt (_...ist übrigens sch**** egal_), da einige Leute schreiben "_die Gelben sind stabiler_" und einige "_in den orangenen kann man besser..._".
> Ich hol mir grad mit meinen Sockel 939 Prozessoren ordentlich Punkte in PiFast & wPrime, aber ich habe echt keinen blassen Schimmer wie manche Leute so extrem gute SuperPi-Zeiten zusammenbringen.  Da bin ich nicht mal annähernd in den Punkterängen.
> ...




Hi,
ich deaktiviere immer alle Dienste bis auf das Ereignisprotokoll per msconfig, wenn du dann keine unnötigen Treiber drauf hast beträgt der Speicherverbrauch weniger als 50MB.
Weiterhin kann das Olive Theme Vorteile bringen, die Wirkung von explorer.exe beenden hängt u.a. vom Windows Theme ab. Auslagerungsdatei =512MB auf einer anderen Partition als die von Windows aber auf der selben Festplatte, MaxMem per msconfig oder direkt per boot.ini auf 600MB stellen.
Das bringt alles in allem schon eine ganze Menge, vor dem 1M Run kannst du noch 2mal den 16K machen oder öfters bis du einen sehr schnellen erwischst.

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte a) die Auslagerungsdatei sollte für die Benchmarks deaktiviert werden und b) wenn man eine Auslagerungsdatei erstellt, sollte die nicht auf einer anderen Partition laufen, maximal auf einer anderen HDD.  Zumindest stand das mal so in der PCGH.

Kannst Du mir das bitte detailiert erklären mit den MaxMem 600MB in msconfig?

thx  , Michael


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Mai 2009)

msconfig --> BOOT.INI --> Erweiterte Optionen --> Maxmem


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2009)

Danke, werd das Morgen gleich mal probieren.


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2009)

Hi... grad Isopropanol gekauft...
hatten nur 70%-iges, wird schon schief gehen 

Fehlt nur noch Trockeneis... Soon 

To Bench:
-> Core i7 920 
-> GTX 285; HD 4850
-> 6 GiByte DDR3-2000 (GSkill)
-> MSI X58 PRO



(E8500 hab ich auch da, mit fehlt aber ein OC Board mit <1,8V Vcore und über 550 MHz fsb... hab nur nen P5Q SE da xD)


----------



## o!m (2. Mai 2009)

Dir ist klar das die restlichen 30% im Isoprop Wasser sind?


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hi... grad Isopropanol gekauft...
> hatten nur 70%-iges, wird schon schief gehen
> 
> Fehlt nur noch Trockeneis... Soon
> ...



Schöne Hardware 

Das Isoporb wird dann teilweise gefrieren. Aber geht trotzdem


----------



## Oliver (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nach langem Suchen endlich meinen Lötkolben und mein Termometer gefunden. Hätte ich gleich mal an meinem Arbeitsplatz gesucht und nicht 5 mal die Wohnung auf den Kopf gestellt, wäre ich schon ein paar Schritte weiter 

Wenn ich nun irgendwann mal zeitig aus der Redaktion komme, wird die Kokü endlich mal wieder zum Leben erweckt. Ich hoffe, dass sie noch läuft


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2009)

So,die AGP-Karten von Schrotflinte sind Samstag gekommen.
Sind ein paar echt schöne Teile dabei.(GF2 Ultra,Für die Punkte eine 5200 AGP)
Just am selben Tag hat sich mein Asrock verabschiedet(Beim Umbau vom E2180 auf den E5200.)
Hatte vergessen das Bios zu flashen,kurioserweise funktioniert es nach dem Umbau auf den E2180 auch nicht mehr.

Wenns einen Benchgott gibt ist der in letzter Zeit definitiv gegen mich.


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2009)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Propanol ist doch eher hydrophob, oder? D.h. eigentlich müsste es 2 Schichten (Wasser + Propanol) geben, also kein heterogenes Stoffgemisch, seh ich das richtig? (Oder ist der organ. Rest zu klein, es handelt sich schließlich um 2-Propanol und Ethanol ist ja auch gut wasserlöslich...?)

Könnte ich nicht einfach das ganze Gefäß in die Truhe legen und nach gewisser Zeit das Wasser als Eis abschöpfen, sodass nur Propanol übrig bleibt?


----------



## o!m (2. Mai 2009)

Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die OH-Gruppe ist (...) in der Lage, Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen mit Wasser einzugehen. Sie erhöht damit die Hydrophilie, die Wasserlöslichkeit, der Verbindung. Organische Alkylreste selbst sind nicht wasserlöslich, also hydrophob. Die Wasserlöslichkeit sinkt daher mit der Größe des organischen Anteils und steigt mit der Zahl der Hydroxylgruppen.



Isoproanol hat zwar zwei unpolare Alkylreste, aber die Polarität der einen Hydroxylgruppe und deren Fähigkeit, Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen auszubilden machen in der Summe ein polares Molekül. Polares löst sich in polarem, unpolares in unpolarem. Wasser ist polar. Sogar dipolar.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Isopropanol ist mit Wasser in jedem Verhältnis homogen mischbar (...)




Die Idee mit dem Ausfrieren des Wassers ist gut; aber wenn der8auer sagt 30% Wasser schaden nicht, würde ich es lassen.


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2009)

Naja es verklumpt eben mehr im Pot. Die paar Eiskrümel machen neben dem DICE aber normal nichts aus


----------



## PrimeCool3r (3. Mai 2009)

kennt einer neue gutes OC Board fürn mPGA478B sockel?


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Mai 2009)

ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe


----------



## PrimeCool3r (3. Mai 2009)

Danke.. Hoffentlich bekomme ich das bei e**y für 40€
Dann müssen meine AGP karten dran glauben.

EDIT:// Kann man auf Original Intel Boards gut OCen?


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2009)

Die Woche kommt der bestellte i7 hoffentlich an 
Wenn alles gut geht, wird die CPU Himmelfahrt ("Vatertag") das erste Mal DICE spüren 

Ma sehn, was mit dem DDR3-2000-RAM so geht


----------



## M.Holder (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Hoffentlich kommt bald mein Mushkin RAM. Ein Bench OS ist inzwischen aufgesetzt.

Mal schauen wie viel ich noch rausbekomme. werde wahrscheinlich nochmal aufrüsten:

DFI LANPARTY DK 790FXB-M2RSH 
2x HD 4770 von XFX  (ordentlich Oc dann aber)

atm verspreche ich mir viel vom Board, hoffe die CPU verträgt das dann auch.

In den nächsten tagen müsste ich dann nochma 5 Punkte machen.

MFG Max


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Mai 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> EDIT:// Kann man auf Original Intel Boards gut OCen?



Kommt drauf an für welchen Sockel, tendenziell aber nicht so gut.


----------



## Masterwana (5. Mai 2009)

Hab meine X1700 FSC fertig fürs benchen!  *LINK*


----------



## True Monkey (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den ganzen Abend eine 9400 GT gequält.....erfolgreich 

5 St Vantage in Zeitlupe......jetzt brauch ich als nächstes was schnelles,das tu ich mir nicht noch mal an 

hwbot.org - Top Results.

1 Punkt vorsprung


----------



## Masterwana (6. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hwbot.org - Top Results.
> 
> 1 Punkt vorsprung





Wenn ich mir aber das Sys von dem anderen ankucke und das mit deinem vergleiche, ist 1 Punkt aber zuwenig


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. Mai 2009)

wie 3st immerhin 2,5 pkt ^^ wo haste die 94er her ?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber das Sys von dem anderen ankucke und das mit deinem vergleiche, ist 1 Punkt aber zuwenig


 

Das ganze aber auf einem 750 i


----------



## Masterwana (7. Mai 2009)

Juhu wir sind auf 1!!! ...mit Abstand! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

^^jepp und jetzt schau mal wer am meisten aktiv ist ......auf dem 4 Platz weltweit 

Und ich wette darauf das wir heute Nacht wieder auf 20 sind


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Mai 2009)

Mein VSTA läuft auch wieder,diesmal mit dem E5200.
Ich mach mal lieber keine Versprechungen,das ist die letzten male auch schief gegangen.
Aber ab nächste Woche habe ich über einen Monat Kurzarbeit,da werden dann sicherlich nach und nach die Ergebnisse eintrudeln.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

^^Mein E8600 bekommt heute abend seine Wakü.....

Unter Luft geht bis jetzt 4,7 Ghz.....mal schauen was er unter Wasser macht


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^jepp und jetzt schau mal wer am meisten aktiv ist ......auf dem 4 Platz weltweit
> 
> Und ich wette darauf das wir heute Nacht wieder auf 20 sind



Platz 4 und 5 in PCGH-Hand. 

Werd auch irgendwas benchen.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

^^Ich vergewaltige gerade zwei 9500 GT


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

Dann knöpfe ich mir nen Athlon 64 3200+ (Winchester) vor.

Update:

3., 4., 5., in SuperPi32M weiß ich es noch nicht und in SuperPi1M bin ich nicht mal in den Rängen (_keine Ahnung welche Tweaks die noch drauf haben_). Aber ich hab jedes mal einen von den Italienern (Platz 20) verdrängt.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Mai 2009)

kann es sein das man mit nen AMD 9950BE kaum bzw keine pkt holen kann oder bin ich nur zu plöd ? bitte um tipps


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

^^Kommt drauf an wie hoch du taktest 

Aber in den 3dmarks wird es schwer mit einer 260er....da ist die Konkurenz groß.


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

Neee, Du bist nicht zu blöd. Nur ist es halt so, dass man es bei halbwegs aktuellen CPUs verdammt schwer hat. Da brauchst Du schon ein gutes Mainboard, guten Speicher, natürlich nen guten CPU und DICE (Trockeneis) bzw. LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff).


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2009)

Im Grafik-Bereich sieht's wohl ehr schlecht aus (da ist er einfach zu schwach mit deiner Grafikkarte)! 
Aber schau doch dierekt beim Prozessor nach, vielleicht geht da was! (CPU-Z, PC-Mark, SuperPI, wPrime)

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2009)

Von den 9950 BE Spi 32M Top 5 sieht mir keiner vernünftig getweakt aus. Solange du aber nicht mind. auf 3,4 GHz kommst, wird es dennoch kaum möglich sein so weit vorzustoßen. Das Board spielt da halt auch eine Rolle. Wenn das von Haus aus 20s langsamer ist, ist es natürlich ein unnötiges Handicap. Das M4A79 Del. zählt auf jeden Fall zu den schnelleren, zum Crosshair II Formula kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Mai 2009)

wow  soo schnell soo vieles an "nützliche" tipps   danke aber

@ monkey: 3121.86 MHz (231.25 * 13.5) höher bekomm ich den mit luft nich temp bei 100% last ca 62°C, meinst du ich hab mit ner 8800Gt 512MB mehr chance ? muss ich ma raussuchen

@ Alriin: Also die fremdwörter sind mir nen begriff    Naja soweit ich es mitbekommen habe is das CIIF  ein top OC board, oder hab ich da was missverstanden ?

@ Blechdesigner: Ok muss ich morgen mal backup machen und Vista neu drauf haun damit hab ichs nen tick leichter (denk ich) 

@ Stephan: werd mal das forum schaun und schaun wie ich es gut getweakt bekomm  

@ all   Danke


----------



## Tomateeeee (7. Mai 2009)

zum benchen kannste deine cpu auch ma 70 °C gönnen wenn ich benche sinds knappe 82 °C ^^ (super pi ) 86 °C wprime ^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

Sry wenn ich dich entäuschen muß ....die 88er sind hart umkämpft


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist es ein gutes Board... aber nicht jedes Board gleicht dem anderen und jede BIOS-Version ist auch anders. Ist halt Glücksache bzw. viel Arbeit bis man das Maximum aus seinem System raus hat.

Ich schreib übrigens immer dazu was Dice bzw. LN2 ist, weil ICH vor kurzem noch nicht wusste was das ist.  Und es soll ja andere Unwissende auch noch geben.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

@ Tomateeeee: jo ich würd mein prozi auch 90° gönnen wenn ich damit pkt holen könnte   aber bekomm den nich so hoch das er prime stabel bzw 3DMark ect  bekomme immer nur bluscreen :/

@ Monkey: hmm onboard grafik ?  ^^  sonst hab ich nix 

@ Alriin: jo da hast du wohl recht


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Mai 2009)

Onboard Grafik lässt sich durchaus benchen und ist ja auch bei Hwbot gut vertreten.
Da limitiert die Prozessorleistung auch nicht


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

So.......200 Points überschritten


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön  Bei dir geht das echt fix


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

^^Jepp...aber so langsam wird es schwieriger...........aber mit dice gehts dann an die 2dmarks


----------



## theLamer (8. Mai 2009)

Geil !!! Hab grad meinen i7 bekommen und die Batch kontrolliert - ist ein D0


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2009)

Was haltet ihr von einer gemeinsamen Team-Offensive mit Retro-Prozessoren?
Ich stell mir das so vor: Wir eruieren welchen CPU (AMD & Intel) die meisten von uns zuhause rumliegen haben und/oder der leicht und billig zu beschaffen wäre und benchen den alle. Das kann man dann auch als eine Art Teaminternen Wettbewerb sehen. Und Punkte bringt so eine Aktion natürlich auch jede Menge (_je mehr Leute eine Hardware benchen, desto mehr Punkte gibt es_). Würde nicht schaden wenn wir die Italiener auf Platz 20 mal richtig unter Druck setzen.


----------



## theLamer (8. Mai 2009)

Was wäre mit einem Contest: Wer schafft die meisten Punkte in einem Monat?
Hab Roman schonmal angesprochen, er fand die Idee gar nicht schlecht


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

^^Den vorschlag hättest du vor 4 Wochen machen sollen..

Alriin und ich hätten sich gefreut


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich persönlich kann das Tempo noch ca. 2 Monate machen. Aber ich finde es ehrlich gesagt irgendwie keine große Herausforderung wenn ich mit meinem ganzen Zeug gegen Leute antrete die nur 2 Prozessoren und 1 Graka zuhause rumliegen haben. Ich brauch ja noch nicht mal gut sein, die Masse macht es wieder wett.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

So seh ich es auch...... ich hab leider alles an HW verkauft damit ich meine 260 GTX kaufen konnte    Jetzt hab ich nur noch die HW die in meiner Sig steht   hätte ich es vorher gewust........


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (8. Mai 2009)

So, hab jetz nochmal meinen e7200 gequält und mit pcmark 05 gleich 0,1 Points gemacht ...


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2009)

Super Ergebnis! 

Aber da geht doch noch was... der nächste ist nur ein paar Punkte vor dir.

Versuch mal beim Speicher 1T, tRAS ein wenig runter und den Takt 1:1 zum CPU (mit MemSet). Vielleicht geht da was?!?

P.S.: Und vergiss nicht die Details des PCMark anzuzeigen.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (8. Mai 2009)

ALso jetz überforderst du mich totalen 2d Noob
Hab bisher immer nur 3d Gebencht und hab deswegen eig nicht viel Ahnung was du meinst.^^
Aber was ich weiß: 1T schafft mein Kingston HyperX leider nicht... Mit 1:1 meinst du, dass ich dann die Latenzen hochschrauben soll?
mfg
edit: Bringt es war die Graka nochn bischen zu kitzeln?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

^^Du kannst unter Windows mit MemSet die Einstellungen verändern und durch ein wenig rumprobieren die bestmögliche Einstellung für den jeweiligen Benchrun suchen.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (8. Mai 2009)

So hab mich nochmal um 2 Plätze verbessert, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass es höherer Takt bei Pcmark  mehr bringt, als niedrigere Latenzen...
mfg


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2009)

Stimmt. Beim PCMark (nicht nur da) ist natürlich der Takt wichtiger. Die niedrigen Latenzen sind eigentlich nur mehr das Feintuning und sollen dir weitere Pünktchen bringen. Manchmal ist aber gerade das entscheidend ob du 1. oder 2. wirst.

Hier ein Beispiel was ich mit Ram-Takt 1:1 meinte:

hwbot.org - Alriin's SuperPi 32m score

Der Arbeitsspeicher läuft zwar nur mit 155MHz statt mit 200, aber das (in Zusammenarbeit mit niedrigen Latenzen) hat mir mit einem eigentlich miesen Prozessor (_mit noch mieserer Kühlung_) einen 6. Platz eingebracht. Mit Speicherteiler und 200MHz hätte ich sicher eine schlechtere Zeit gehabt.
Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich nie PCMark benche, da ich ein nackiges Windows für SuperPi & Co brauche.
Einen Versuch ist es auf alle Fälle wert. Spiel einfach mal rum... MemSet sollte auf einem Bencher-PC sowieso installiert sein.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Mai 2009)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass ich einen ziemlichen ***** Speicher erwischt hab... Isn Kingston HyperX 1066 und ich krieg so maximal 1090 MHz hin und von den LAtenzen will ich gar nich sprechen... Naja morgen kommen noch 2 PLätze dran...
mfg


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

In dem Fall solltest Du mal probieren die Latenzen zu erhöhen und etwas mehr Saft auf den Ram zu geben. Oft rennen die dann mit weit höherem Takt und dennoch stabil.
Bevor ich mich (bei einem neu zusammengebauten System) ans übertakten des CPU mache, sehe ich mir immer erst an wie weit ich die anderen Komponenten hochkriege... FSB, Ram, HT-Link us.w.
So kann ich mich dann voll und ganz auf den Prozessor konzentrieren, da ich die Grenzen der restlichen Trümmer kenne.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2009)

So,mein VSTA läuft jetzt mit dem E5200 bei 3,5 Ghz und die Crucials mit 3er timings.
Jetzt muss noch das Intel-Verseuchte Win erneuert werden dann kanns auch für mich wieder mit der Punktejagt losgehen.


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Intel-Verseuchte



...meine Rede.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Mai 2009)

Ha, hab nun noch nen Platz geschafft, bin auch nur nochn bischen vom nächsten Platz entfernt, bringt es was an Punkten, wenn ich EIST auschalte?
mfg


----------



## theLamer (9. Mai 2009)

Ja. Aber nicht viel... Also unter 5%, meistens so 1-2


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> ...meine Rede.



Ich rede von den Chipsatztreibern,du wahrscheinlich von der CPU.
Das VSTA hat ja einen VIA-Chipsatz,das verträgt sich garnicht.
Ich hatte beim ersten Test weniger Punkte als mit dem E2180@2,95Ghz


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Mai 2009)

Naja, immerhin etwas, sonst noch jemand ne Ahnung, was ich da noch optimieren könnte?


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt: FSB:Ram 1:1

Der Typ der vor dir liegt hat weniger Takt, aber 1:1.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin etwas, sonst noch jemand ne Ahnung, was ich da noch optimieren könnte?


 
Mach mal das Bild vom Desktop weg....im Treiber Image Settings auf Performance und Texture filtering auf High Performance


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab bei dem einen Run 1:1 und 4-4-4-12 aber da iwie weniger Punkte gehabt... 
Naja ich probiers nochmal ohne Eist, kein Hintergrundbild treiber settings und 1:1 bei gleichem Takt.
Frage: warum nicht die Treiber Settings auf high Performence?
mfg


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt: FSB:Ram 1:1
> 
> Der Typ der vor dir liegt hat weniger Takt, aber 1:1.



Also, tut mir leid aber das Verhältnis von RAM und FSB hat beim C2D in der Regel keine Auswirkung auf das Ergebnis.
Das man einen Athlon XP am besten niemals asynchron betreibt dürfte ja bekannt sein, aber bei einem E7200 hat das keinen Einfluss.

Wenn du dir die Details mal genauer anschaust, wirst du sehen dass derjenige mit etwas weniger Takt in allen Tests langsamer ist bis auf den Transparant Windows.
Und das liegt daran dass er kein XP benutzt sondern der Test mit Aero Oberfläche unter Vista gleich 4-5mal schneller läuft, aber nicht an der Synchronität.

Wichtig ist hoher FSB, hoher RAM Takt, hoher Gesamttakt. Das Verhältnis hat in den wenigsten Fällen überhaupt einen Einfluss.


Beim PCMark kann man an vielen Ecken optimieren, angefangen bei einer schnellen Festplatte, schnellen 3D Settings inklusive LOD bis hin zum CPU Takt.


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

@mAlkAv

Naja, Intel ist nicht so mein Ding. Aber beim Phenom hat das 1:1 auch noch was gebracht. Dachte Intel reagiert da ähnlich.

@d4ark_tr1nker

Auf mAlkAv kannst Du hören. Seine Tipps haben mir am meisten gebracht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Frage: warum nicht die Treiber Settings auf high Performence?
> mfg


 
Die Image settings kann ich nur auf Performance setzten die texture filtering auf High P.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Mai 2009)

nö, bei mir gehts auf high performance rechtsklick auf nvidia settings rechts unten in der taskleiste --> Perfomance & Quality Settings und dann image settings.


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

Platz 20, Jungs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Mai 2009)

Cool!

Mit der Session nächstes Wochenende und paar private bemühungen, können wir sogar platz 19 knacken.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. Mai 2009)

wenn dann platzt 1 ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Mai 2009)

da fehlen uns zwar knapp 11k Punkte, aber das ist ein realistischen Ziel!

erstmal platz 19, dann haben wir auch ein puffer um nicht wieder von den top 20 zu gehen.


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

Wir haben nur ein paar Punkte Vorsprung... erst müssen wir uns mal absetzen. Bencht was das Zeug hält, Jungs!


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> wenn dann platzt 1 ^^


 
Wer platzt 

Ich habe gleich meine Wakü auf dem p45 fertig....dann kommen mal die cores dran (E4300,E6600,E6850 usw.)

Und ich habe jetzt schon ein Wellenbad im AGB......


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt gleich mal mit meinem Athlon 64 3200+ (Venice) zwei Italiener (HW Project.net Italy) verdrängt. Und ich hab erst angefangen zu übertakten. Der Speicher rennt noch irgendwie.


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. Mai 2009)

so ich benche die woche garnix muss mich sellisch auf die biberacher benchsession vorbeireiten da wird pkt hageln das versprech wenn wir unter 100 pkt nach hause kommen gibt der8auer einaus ^^ 
in sein zimemr schiel


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn alles klappt mach ich die noch alleine


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

Na dann hoffen wir, dass alles klappt. 

Und ich hoffe Du hast das Foto von meinem "Baby" nicht vergessen.


----------



## theLamer (13. Mai 2009)

Cool  - Meine 7600g,s-Scores sind trotz fehlender subtest scores gültig 
Hatte mir schon sorgen um ~100P gemacht


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2009)

Schau mal auf die HW-Bot Startseite.
Anscheinend haben sie beschlossen nicht mehr ganz so pingelig zu sein wenn ein Screen nicht 100% ist.
Die ankackerei um einen Platz nach vorne zu kommen ging denen wohl etwas auf den Keks.


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe nur sie nehmen es nicht zu locker.


----------



## theLamer (13. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, aber bei manchen Scores ist es eigentlich klar, dass die nicht gefälscht sind...
Die können dann ruhig gültig sein ^^


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

^^Ich habe letzte Woche jemanden gemeldet der nur sein Ergebniss hochgeladen hat.....kein GPU-z.CPU-z,keine settings und keine results.

Der ist immer noch drin 06er einzeln Platz zwei (invisiple)

hwbot.org - GeForce 9400 GT specifications and performance analysis.


seltsam ....oder sehe ich das falsch ??


----------



## theLamer (13. Mai 2009)

Du hast völlig Recht... Aber die Crew braucht manchmal dafür... war bei meinen Scores ja auch so


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade die 400 Punkte Marke durchbrochen  

_In total, 40 results have changed in rank or points, causing you to gain 106.3 hwboints  in the past 7 days. Click here to view a a detailed list. _

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...hsession-biberach-600l-ln2-17.html#post788279


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

@ Roman

Glückwunsch zum Knacken der 400 Pkt. Grenze.

Alles super Ergebnisse,nur ging dein 8600 nicht höher,nicht mal für 1M ? CB und CBB ?

Sind die Dominator GT vom letzten Foto deine,Roman ?


Grüße Atanas


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2009)

Danke  Leider nicht 

Ja die CPU lief am Anfang mit 6100MHz aber nach kurzer Zeit wollte sie einfach nicht mehr über 597 FSB... Die wurde schon zu oft gebencht und ist am Ende. Muss bald eine neue her.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte dir damals mein 8600 verkaufen sollen, ging 6,2 GHz für 1M.
6,1 für 01er auf meinem T-Power damals 

Die Dominator GT ?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2009)

Ja hättest das mal gemacht  

Sind nicht meine. Die hatte Tomateeeee geliehen.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2009)

^^Die Dominator gingen mit einem Gigabyde EX-58-UD3R  bis 1742 mit 7-8-7-20 bei 1,66v


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

dann sind aber keine Elpida-Hyper drauf gewesen...

Habt ihr nix mit i7 erreicht ? Tomateeee ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2009)

^^Tomateeeeee hat recht schnell das Handtuch geschmissen ....sein Board hat rumgezickt .
Unter Dice bin ich nur auf 4,55 Ghz damit gekommen,aber da er schon unter Luft auf 4,4 ghz kommt war nicht was wirklich verwertbares dabei.

Das Board hat mit den rams gezickt


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

4,55 GHz sind ganz okay für ne C0-CPU ,aber mit GTX 285 SLI sollte doch fette Ergebnisse gebracht haben.  Immerhin BCLK 217 errreicht

Schade eigentlich.
Gibt es tote Hardware zu beklagen ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2009)

106000 im 03er und 308000 im Aquamark waren das was ich hinbekommen habe aber da das Board am zicken war war das sehr zeitaufwendig es einmal benchstabil hinzubekommen.

(Cmos mit Schraubendreher oder Bat raus unter Grakas)


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

Wurde der i7 mit LN2 gekühlt ? Welchen CB hatte die denn ?

Wieso hat der Ram Streß gemacht,komisch. Sollte eigentlich nicht im Weg stehen.

Grüße


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2009)

Oh ja eine Menge 

Eiswolf hat eine HD4850 geschossen, u22 einen Phenom 955 und klEb ein Rampage Extreme. Das Mainboard von Tomateeeee ist bestimmt auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und es gab noch einige Hardware, von der man noch nicht sicher sagen konnte ob sie nun kaputt ist oder nicht..

edit: Ich denke das lag am Mainboard. Der CB trat sporadisch auf und teilweise auch bei DICE...


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2009)

Kenne noch keine Session wo nicht mindestens ein Rampage Extreme in Rauch aufgegangen ist. 


No Risk No Fun   Hoffentlich sind die neuen D0 besser und vor allem beim CB.


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. Mai 2009)

wie schon geschrieben es gerht noch ^^ aber nur stannitakt ^^
aso CB -111 °C Bootbug -101°C ^^

es waren glaub ich aufjedenfall mni 2 Rampage die TOT sind ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt die ganzen AGP-Karten am benchen.
NVidia / TNT2 - GF2 MX400 - GF2GTS - GF2TI - GF2 Ultra - FX5200 - 5900XT 
Die 5200,der beste Punktelieferant,scheint leider tot zu sein.

ATI / 9600 - 9600Pro - 9600XT

Bei den Karten die ich schon hatte ist es erschreckend festzustellen wie wenig der E5200@3,5Ghz gegenüber dem E2180@2,95Ghz gewinnt.
In einigen Fällen hat es für eine Verbesserung ausgereicht,oft ist aber auch nur ein Backup mit einem etwas hoherem Score rausgekommen.

Würde es bei den alten Karten etwas bringen nochmal Win98SE zu reaktivieren?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir noch Win 3.11 auf Disketten anbieten


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Mai 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt die ganzen AGP-Karten am benchen.
> NVidia / TNT2 - GF2 MX400 - GF2GTS - GF2TI - GF2 Ultra - FX5200 - 5900XT
> Die 5200,der beste Punktelieferant,scheint leider tot zu sein.
> 
> ...



Windows 98 ist zum benchen nicht zu empfehlen, auch nicht bei diesen Karten.
Bis auf die 5900XT und evtl. den ATI 9600ern bringt der CPU tatsächlich gar nichts, und auch da nur im AM3 & 3DM01, da alles komplett grafiklimitiert ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2009)

Das hab ich gemerkt.
Im Verhältnis gab es extreme Punktzuwächse bei 2Mhz *!* mehr Speichertakt.
Das macht reproduzierbar den Unterschied zwischen Platz eins und zwei aus.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Mai 2009)

@schnitzel
die fx5200 ist nicht tot.
wie ich mal erwähnt hatte läuft die komischerweise nur mit Gainward treibern!

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2009)

Ja,aber da dreht noch nichtmals der Lüfter.
Das kann doch nicht am Treiber liegen.

Die Ultra ist geil,das gibt dreimal Gold.
Die GTS ist auch nicht schlecht,da kämpf ich aber noch um die besagten 2Mhz.
Ich hatte den Topscore im 01er schon,aber beim Screen ist mir der Rechner eingefroren.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Mai 2009)

okay ...dann sieht es natürlich anders aus

Find ich gut das die karten was bringen.
Und das mit den 2MHz packst du auch noch

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe es neue Karten anzumelden^^(7300 GS (2 ROPs))

Gleich mal 5mal Gold.

Insgesamt 10 Punkte.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (19. Mai 2009)

Was heißt 2 ROPs? 

Ich muss mir die auch besorgen. 

Ist das so eine: http://geizhals.at/a189860.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

Weiß einer von euch ob 3,36GHz@1,45V bei einem A64 6000+(Brisbane) gut sind?


----------



## Alriin (19. Mai 2009)

Hmmm... hört sich nicht gerade toll an. Der hat doch schon 3,1GHz Standardtakt!


----------



## der8auer (19. Mai 2009)

Würde eher sagen durchschnittlich. Sind ja nicht gerade für ihre Übertaktbarkeit bekannt


----------



## Alriin (19. Mai 2009)

Punkte kriegt er auf jeden Fall. Hat kaum wer gebencht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Was heißt 2 ROPs?
> 
> Ich muss mir die auch besorgen.
> 
> Ist das so eine: PNY Verto GeForce 7300 GS, 256MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, TV-out, PCIe (G77300SN1E24YPB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich




ich weiß es nicht. die hab ich defekt über ebay gekauft und dann wieder zum laufengebracht und den unterschied zu den anderen karten gemerkt,

naja, war ein reiner zufall.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Mai 2009)

hi,
weiß jemand was ich meinem E7300 noch an volt zumuten kann?
hab gestern abend mal nen bissel gespielt und hab dann bei 1,43125 volt(cpuz)und 4,3ghz aufgehört.bis platz 20 fehlen mir noch 365mhz...da gibbet dann paar zehntel pünktchen^^
ist das realistisch mit nen mugen2 oder soll ich es lieber lassen?
hab beim 32m 0,6 pünktchen geholt^^net viel, aber immerhin*g*
Mfg 8ykrid


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2009)

Mit 4,3GHz solltest Du schon in den Punkterängen sein. Sieh dir mal unsere ganzen Tweaks durch... vielleicht geht ja mit Windows optimieren was. Ansnsten würd ich sagen: der Mugen 2 ist gut. Bis 1,6 Volt würd ich persönlich gehen. *Langsam und Vorsichtig!*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Mai 2009)

Mit deiner CPU würde ich max. 1,55 geben, aber schau das genügend lift an den Kühler kommt und am besten ist es, wenn du dein Gehäuse zur seite legst. Bringt auch ein paar Grad^^

Mit 4,3 bist du schon gut dran, vielleicht bringt was, wenn du deinen Ram OCed..

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle!
Ich bin nun auch dem Team beigetreten und habe gleich mal mein SuperPi Ergebnis hochgeladen ( hwbot.org - ich558's SuperPi score )
Aber was sagt mir das jetzt? Wieviele Punkte habe ich bekommen?
Und wie kann ich bekomme ich den Screen in meine Signatur?


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2009)

> not ranked or not in top 100


keine Punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Man, man, man ich hoffe mal, dass -Das- von einem Mod wieder rausgenommen wird! 
(ich kann das ja verstehen das die i7'ner vor mir rumwildern, aber nen E8200@4GHz)


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2009)

D.h. ich bekomme nur Punkte wenn ich unter den Top 100 bin


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht.

Du bekommst erst Punkte für deine CPU wenn du unter den Top 20 bist.

Allgemeine Punkte(Global Points) bekommst du erst, wenn du unter den 500 besten Zeiten bist, egal mit welcher CPU(derzeitig knapp 8,5 Sekunden in SuperPi 1M)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2009)

Na toll mehr als 3,6Ghz schaffe ich mit Standartkühlung nicht was also heißt ich habe keine Change in den Punktebereich zu kommen


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2009)

Bei der CPU ist es kein Wunder


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Bei der CPU ist es kein Wunder




nein ist natürlich klar
Ich könnte zwar meinen Zweitrechner benutzen ABER der ist zum Gamen oder Benchmarken da


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

Ohne "extreme" Methoden ist es mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware in 2D quasi unmöglich Punkte zu bekommen.
Da muß man sich entscheiden ob man den enscheidenen Schritt machen will und einen Hardwaredefekt - ich sag mal - billigend in kauf nimmt oder die Hardware doch noch sicher weiter leben soll.

Ich hab mit meinem E7200 um die 4,6 Ghz mit 1,55V erreicht,das hat im Zusammenspiel mit einer 1950pro in den 3D-Benchmarks für einige Punkte gereicht.
Und die CPU erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.
Es gilt halt immer abzuwägen was einem der Spaß wert ist.

BTW:
Die TNT M64 und die GF2 Ultra sind mit 5x Gold durch.
Und ich hab von jedem Bench auch noch ein Backup falls jemand kontern kann.
Ich muss mir nur noch ein Wasserzeichen basteln,dann werd ich die mal hochladen.
Womit geht das am besten?


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2009)

Watermark z.B.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

Jop,danke.
Werd ich mal ausprobieren.
Die TNT ist unglaublich,die ist mit 240Mhz Speichertakt durch die Benches gegangen,und da haben erst ganz vereinzelt die Bildfehler angefangen.

Danke nochmal an den der mir den Tip mit dem 30er Treiber gegeben hat,ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer's war.


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Mai 2009)

@alle
danke für die Infos

@eiswolf
Speicher übertakten geht nicht mit dem...macht bei 1009 dicht, und mit den Teilern vom P5Q deluxe ist nur 1/1möglich bei dem FSB

nachdem ich heute mein optimiertes OS und was schlimmer ist mein komplettes Raid(somit allet im arsch...) zerschossen hatte...
gibbet morgen kleine HDD zum spielen, kein bock von der externen 1TB daten zu überspielen(war nicht das erste mal^^


hätte da mal eine Frage zu FSB wall: kann ich die signifikant mit dice und mehr volt rausschieben?
mein bruder dreht gerade(nach der8auer^^) nen container

mfg 8ykrid


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Mai 2009)

edit:
wo stehen denn die tweaks? suche hier schon halbe stund mit der sufu und finde nix
ein link wär sehr nett^^


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Mai 2009)

So,Ultra und TNT sind up,wieder knapp 20 Punkte für's Team.

Edit:
@8ykrid
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/22696-fragen-zum-ablauf-von-copy-waza.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Das dürfte für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## 8ykrid (22. Mai 2009)

@schnitzel
 merci


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt meine x800xl mit defeckter kühlung Modifiziert...

Heute abend (oder morgen)werde ich versuchen meine 4,70 Points ein wenig auzustocken...

Bild1 mit defeckter Kühlung und bild2 Modifiziert


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus  -Viel Erfolg


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

Man sind die anderen gut....versuche gerade mit 9600 GT zu punkten.
Unter wakü als single ......null Chance....aber im SLI wenigstens ein paar points


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Mai 2009)

So hab nochmal meinen Laptop 2D gebencht.

Leider hab ich keinen passenden Clock Generator in SetFSB gefunden, der für meinen Laptop passt --> kein OC.

Trotzdem sollte es 5-7 Punkte geben.(Copy Waza sei dank^^)

Vielleicht findet ja jemand eine Möglichkeit meinen Laptop zu Ocen(FSC Lifebook E8310 mit einem T7250 drin)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2009)

Hab da auch immer so meine Probleme mit... Copy Waza ist aber schon gut...


----------



## Masterwana (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gestern das CPU-Z Ergibnis eines T4200 vom Arbeitskollegen hochgeladen.
Leider hab ich nicht dran gedacht das EIST aktiv war! Habs leider erst gemerkt als ich zu Hause das Ergebnis hochladen wollte. 

...naja immerhin 0,9 Punkte. 

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100


----------



## nulchking (23. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen was ich noch in 3DMark 03 reißen kann, bin grad bei ca. 22.000 Punkten....
Fehlen nur noch 3000 xD


----------



## Masterwana (23. Mai 2009)

*@ nulchking:* Schau dir bitte noch mal an Was alles auf den Screenshot drauf sein muss. (CPU-Z: CPU und Memory, GPU-Z, teilweise auch ORB)
Sonst bringt dir das besste ergebnis nichts.
Steht auch alles hier drin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## theLamer (25. Mai 2009)

> Fehlen nur noch 3000 xD


Nur noch 3000


----------



## Masterwana (27. Mai 2009)

Hab grade meine 4850*X2* die ich bei Ebay als DEFEKT für *67€ *ersteigert hab bekommen.

Sie läuft ohne Probleme!!!!


----------



## nulchking (27. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich wohl jemand verkuckt beim verkaufen ^^

Wollte mal fragen, was man alles so für ein kleine Benchsession braucht. Hoffe das bis dahin die 7600GT,6200,7900GT  und weiterer Ram da ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal unter Luft oder?

@Masterwana
Ist aber auch ein ziemliches Risiko gewesen.
Du hättest für 67€ auch ein Stück Schrott bekommen können.


----------



## nulchking (27. Mai 2009)

Ja unter Lüft, hätte einen 250mm, 2 80mm und 2 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2009)

Sinnvoll ist sicherlich eine zweite HDD,da kann passieren was will.
Seitdem mir Firefox einmal meine ganzen Favoriten gelöscht hat weil die Kiste während der Übertragung des scores abgekackt ist machs ich nicht mehr ohne.
Wenn du eh eine besorgen mußt dann am besten eine IDE-Platte,dann hast du mehr Spielraum mit dem PCIE-Takt.

Ansonsten halt das was du zum Betrieb so brauchst.
Ich würd erstmal das nehmen was du da hast,später kann man immer noch schauen ob man was extra kauft.

Falls du offen aufbaust könntest du für den 250er vielleicht eine Halterung bauen,dann kannst du direkt alles mit einem Lüfter kühlen.
Wenn du im Gehäuse bleibst musst du schauen wie du die anderen Lüfter befestigst.


----------



## theLamer (27. Mai 2009)

> Wenn du im Gehäuse bleibst musst du schauen wie du die anderen Lüfter befestigst.


Hm... das wäre dann aber eine eher ungewöhnliche "Bench-Session"


----------



## nulchking (27. Mai 2009)

Aus dem Gehäuse wollte ich schon raus ^^
Muss mal meinen Opi fragen ob er mir seine Festplatte leihen kann...
Vielleicht krieg ich ja dann noch seinen alten Desktop Rechner*hoff*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Mai 2009)

So morgen kommt endlich meine neue 9800 GTX+^^

Und zum Bechen..

Es steht jetzt fest, dass ich in der 2. Woche der Pfingstferien mir Dice hole und dann gibt es 9800 GTX+ Tripple-Sli

Ich freu mich schon drauf...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2009)

Hört sich gut an  Welches Mainboard hast du für 3x SLI?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Mai 2009)

Rampage 2 Extreme^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Mai 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost

meine 9800 gtx ist heute doch noch gekommen^^  normal kommt die post um halb acht inder früh, heute erst um 14 uhr^^ dachte schon ich muss noch bis dienstag warten.

jetzt gehts erst an testen und dann wird mal singlecard unter luft angegriffen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (18. Juni 2009)

Hi, mich hat's mal wieder gepackt und ich konnte es nicht lassen:
Habe mir grad 2x GeForce 6600 GT PCIe DDR2 besorgt, werde Singlecard und SLI benchen... grad am voltmodden 

Weiter so


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Juni 2009)

jop und ich hab mich grade generell ma eingetragen bei hwbt mal sehn obi ch überhaupt anähernd in die nähe von punkten komme xD


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Naja....die zwei 250er enttäuschen ein wenig da der Unterschied zwischen einer und zwei zu gering ist.
Ein paar Punkte wird es schon bringen 

Jetzt muss ich erst einmal warten das mein neues Sys fertig wird damit ich alle drei betreiben kann und ich mehr Coretakt hinkriege.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> jop und ich hab mich grade generell ma eingetragen bei hwbt


Willkommen im Team.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> mal sehn obi ch überhaupt anähernd in die nähe von punkten komme xD


Was hast du denn zur Verfügung?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juni 2009)

1pc nen intel e6750 ne 8800gtx asus p5q 4 gig ram 1066 kingiston hyper X 
2pc opteron 180 (sockel 939) asus a8nsli 2 gb ddr1 g-skill grafik karte ne X1950pro;8600gt;X800gto²
3pc nicht taktbar -.- x2 4200 am2 2 gb ddr2 667er onbard grake oder halt eine der oben genannten karten.
4 nen p3 mt 866mhz nen biostar m6vcg 256mg sdram pc 133 und dann die agp riege ne tnt2 model 64
ne ati rage pro 
geforce 4200ti 
geforce 4400ti 
X800Pro@XT PE
jo das wäre es soweit ^^ 
wen wer noch teile hat die er los werden will xD z.b. nen board womit ich nen p3 übertaktet bekomme ^^

achja nen p4 mit 1 gig ram und nem gigabyte mainbord mit intel chipsatzt ist auch noch da ( socket 478) 

jo mal sehn was da so geht .ich hab heute erstme ne allgememeine festplatte aufgesetzt. 40gb

18 gehn ans system und die restlichen 20 gehn dann für die benschmark progs drauf und die progs wie treiber und so jop dann dürfte ansich alles passen ^^ 

mal sehn was kommt 
ich fange erstma klein an...mit dem mmx 233 er pntuim vlt ?? xD ne der ist zu langsam den hab ich nit im ranking mit drinne

mals sehn wo ich mal vernünftige mod biose herbekommen ..zumindest für das a8n sli ;das sockel 478 board und das sockel 370 board ...


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2009)

Na,da sollte doch was möglich sein.
Schade das du nichts passendes für die AGP-Karten hast,da könnte man sonst erstmal einen Grundstein legen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Juni 2009)

MIt Retro-HW ist einiges drin... (hab ich eigentlich nur) - siehe auch Alriin


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juni 2009)

sooo also dir riva tnt lässt sich einiger masen takten. 170 mhz gpu und 175 ram. 
die rage verweigert bei mir den takt dienst also standart läuft alles takten geht nit .. gibts kein prog mehr für .sind alle zu neu ^^ 
so der penitum lies sich um ganze 30 mhz anheben ^^ naja is a nur mein test board die bensches ansich werde ich dann auf den p4 board machen. auser irgendwer hat noch günstig nen abit av8 für mit dann kommt da auf jeden fall mein opteron drann xD
mod bios = ding der unmöglichkeit leider..zumindest für die alten boards dir ich grad einsetzte...fürs a8n sli gibet da schon mehr da werde ich mal sehn welche da gut sind ..
jo derzeit wird die 4400ti gequält ^^ da weiß ich noch nit wie weit die geht werde ich dann aber in den beitreg editieren wenn ich es weiß.
jop das wäre es dann erstma ^^

Edit : vom core geht da auch net viel -.- 306mhz ist ende ohne vmod die mache ich genrell nid weil ich da noch keine erfahrung und die werkzeuge nit hab.
so beim ram bin ich irgendwo bei 660 mhz stehn geblieben. aber ich sage mal 650 weil der ram lief mehr shclecht als recht ..fehlte wohl die kühlung ..

jo aber eine frohe botschaft ist zu vermelden ich trete grade meinen opteron 180 unter luft versteht sich ....wer will kann ja schon al in den hwbot bereich bei den opterons nachsehn ich denke mal mit ein wenig glück schaffe ich vlt noch ein paar mhz mehr (10-20) ^^

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100

bilder habe ic hauch shcon gemaht ..ich weiß gar nit ob ich die hier reinsetztn darf ?? sind 3 stück ^^

mfg Ultimo


----------



## N1lle (25. Juni 2009)

Hmmm werd die Woche jez auch mein Phenom2 810 und hd4850 512 mb benchen und irgwann besorf ich mir vom kumpel dice oder stickstoff

und dann noch 2 p4s 1 hd2600 pro agp und eine hercules 9600


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juni 2009)

Wie viel Volt würdet ihr nem E8500 mit einer mittler Lukü maximal geben?
will meine 4850X2 bisschen besser platzieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Was heißt mittlere Kühlung?
Wenn die Temps halbwegs stimmen dürfen es auch kurzfristig 1,5V sein.
Primen würd ich damit aber nicht.


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juni 2009)

Naja hab nen Sharkoon Silent Eagle als CPU Kühler.
Und zu den temps: meine CPU hat leider nen Temp-Bug! nie mehr als 25°C. 

dann geb ich ihm erst mal nicht mehr als 1,37V, mal schaun wie weit ich damit komme.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

25°C ist OK,damit gehen auch 1,8V.

Taste dich langsam ran.
Zumindest 1,45V sollten aber für kurze Zeit voll im sicheren Bereich liegen,auch wenn du keine Temperaturkontrolle hast.

Edit:
Ich seh gerade du hast mit einem E2180@3Ghz gebencht.
Da sollte doch mit dem 85er noch was gehen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Juni 2009)

Du kannst auf jedenfall 1,5V geben. Am besten legst du den Tower hin und sorgst vielleicht noch die cpu mit weiteren lüfter. 

Mit meinen kann ich so bis zu 4,75 Ghz fahren^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juni 2009)

Jo danke erstmal.
Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal kucken wie weit ich die GraKa takten kann ab und zu will die nicht mehr mit den taktratenmit der ich schon sichere runs hatte.

btw muss mir solangsam mal ne XP-Benchplatte machen


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Gratulation True!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

Danke 

Ab jetzt wird es schwierig........egal 

Nach der Sommerpause (Hochsaison Job,Familyurlaub)wird das neue Sys fertig.
Und dann wird nach den Sternen gegriffen


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juni 2009)

So habe jetzt auf euren Rat hin mit 1,45V gebencht!
Hatte die CPU auf 4226MHz, da geht sicher noch was aber da ich die GraKa eh nur auf Standard Takt hatte (für mehr reicht warscheinlich mein Netzteil nicht, daher die Abstürze), wollt ich den Prozi nicht weiter testen.

Die Punkte weis ich leider noch nicht. 

Aber ich sehe grade das ich bei SiSoft Sandra, bin ich auf Platz 5 , direkt hinter Darkniz (noch )


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juni 2009)

Hab meine ersten Globel Points!
hwbot.org - Masterwana's 3Dmark 2003 score 

Man braucht ja nicht mal viel für Globel Points aber viel für viele. 

*€:* Ups, Doppel Post


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^Warum hast du deine Graka noch auf Standarttakt ?Geht da nicht noch was ?

Glückwunsch


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juni 2009)

ja ich hab erst mal nur mit standart takt gebencht, weil ich noch keine vernüftigen/stabilen Taktraten gefunden hab. Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl das mein Netzteil nicht genug Power für die Graka hat.

Wenn ich zb. CoD4 oder HL2+Cinematic 10 ohne VSync Spiele stürtzt der Rechner nach kurzer Zeit ab. Temps im normalen bereich. Mit VSync läuft alles ohne Probleme, Sogar die 3D Mark Demos!


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^Geht der Rechner aus oder gibt es einen BS.....wenn das NT nicht ausreicht schaltet der Rechner normalerweise ohne BS einfach aus.


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juni 2009)

Erst bleibt das Bild stehen dann geht der rechner aus


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

Passiert das gleiche wenn du nur die Graka taktest und nicht die CPU ?

Hmm ich habe ein 450w BQ und hatte damit einen E8600@4,7Ghz in verbindung mit einer 285er und einer 88erGTS als Physik X schon am laufen.


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juni 2009)

Passiert auch wenn ich die GraKa nicht Takte und Kein Vsync anhabe.

hmm macht mich langsam stutzig, ob doch die karte ist? und sie deswegen bei Ebay als defekt gelandet ist?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^Befürchte ich auch, denn wenn es ja ohne Graka OC auch passiert kann es ja nicht das NT sein.

Gewissheit würdest du dadurch bekommen wenn du die CPU auf Standart läßt und nur die Graka taktest.
Dann solltest du ausreichent NT Reserven haben da eine übertaktete CPU schon ordentlich mehr Saft zieht.


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

Mit welchem NT benchst Du denn, Masterwana? Dem 425er?


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juni 2009)

mehr hab ich momentan leider nicht!

Wollt mir ja schon nen besseres holen aber hab mir dann doch liebern nen Auto geholt!


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, das ist besser.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meinen Master Titel bekommen 


und Punkte munter weiter


----------



## onkel-bill (29. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch True...

_________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

Sehr brav, True! 

Ich hoffe heute kommt meine OCZ Vertex... dann kann ich ein wenig nachlegen. Hab mir jetzt doch einen Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition und eine Asus Radeon HD 4890 statt der Geforce GTX 295 genommen. Einerseits kann ich dadurch zwei Scores benchen die vermutlich nur ein paar Punkte weniger bringen als mit einer 295er (_dafür mal 2_) und andererseits habe ich mir auch einen stärkeren CPU erhofft. Leider wurde ich enttäuscht. Die angepeilten 3,9GHz (_unter Luft_) schafft der Phenom II X4 955 niemals. Ich bekomme mit Mühe und Not gerade mal 3,8GHz hin, die aber bei Gott nicht stabil laufen. Core 1 macht schon relativ früh schlapp. 
Pech gehabt. Dafür bin ich bei der Radeon HD 4890 kein Risiko eingeangen und hab mir ein Modell von Asus mit Voltage Tweaker gekauft.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

das wird schon alriin ^^ 
also ich hab das problem das ich meine Punkte net bekomme keine ahnugn was ich falsch mache. ich hab vor knapp 2 wochen meinen cpu-z shot hochgeladen mit meinem opteron (welchen ich mittlerweile nochma deutlich verbessern konnte ) und hab bis Heute noch keinen Punkt zu gesprochen bekommen ka warum -.- weiß da einer vlt nen rat ?


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juli 2009)

Die Punktevergabe erfolgt in der Regel alle 1 oder 2 Stunden.
Vielleicht bist du einfach nicht unter den Top20 gelandet.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

doch defintiv ich bin mit den neuen werten sogar 7ter also frag ich mir warum ich noch keinen punkt hab ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Juli 2009)

auf deinem hwbot account steht eine Meldung die ich mir nicht erklären kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten fragst du mal unseren Team Captain der8auer ob er etwas weis warum du keine hardware pointes bekommst


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

jop werde ich tun ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juli 2009)

Der Satz hinter dem Ausrufe Schild erklärt alles. Du hast versehentlich in deinen Profil Settings ein Häkchen zuviel gesetzt bzw. nicht weggenommen. Damit werden deine Ergebnisse zwar gelistet aber nicht mit Punkten bewertet.
Wenn du das Häckchen wegnimmst ist alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## terorkrümel (8. Juli 2009)

wie geht das mit den HWBOT punkten?=


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

in nächster zeit findet ja in münchen die  Master Overclocking Arena 2009 statt^^. Da ich München wohne würde ich gerne dabei zuschauen, leider hab ich nichts gefunden, ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wieviel es kosten würde?

Hat da jemand mehr Informationen?


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

so geandert ich hoffe nu klappts 
^^


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

So 4,5 Punkte fürs Team und nenn Hardwarepokal(5th in wPrime1024 mit E7300) Mehr geht mit der Hardware nicht wirklich...Ende der Woche kommt die Wakü...schaun mer mal^^


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

ich hab jetzt auch meine ersten 0.4 punkte fürs team geholt

(werden demnächst aber noch mehr)


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. Juli 2009)

ich poste das hier einfach nochmal 
habe heute die eine karte nochmal durch laufen lassen und ein paar gut Punkte gemacht:

3dmark2001  #3

3dmark2003 #2

3dmark2005 #4

3dmark2006 #4

Aquamark03 #6

CPU-Z

so das macht *5,8* Punkte!


lg


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

*update* sind 5 geworden^^ und ne Medaille
Aber am Wochende hoffe ich mal die Wakü ist da^^ 
Und bei dem "der8auer" werde ich wohl nen Dice-Container bestellen^^

MFG 8ykrid


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2009)

MasterScorpion schrieb:


> ich poste das hier einfach nochmal
> habe heute die eine karte nochmal durch laufen lassen und ein paar gut Punkte gemacht:
> 
> 3dmark2001  #3
> ...



Du hättest weit mehr machen können wenn Du einen anderen Treiber genommen hättest. Alleine der CPU-Score vom AM3 sagt einiges aus.


----------



## 8ykrid (15. Juli 2009)

knapp 400 noch bis Luxx^^


----------



## 8ykrid (15. Juli 2009)

So gerade aufgestanden(Urlaub^^)..bei hwbot reingeschaut...und gesehen ich habe nenn Pokal*grins* >>>8ykrid<<<Der erste! Und es sind ingesamt 8,8 Pkt(1,5GP) fürs Team geworden.Nicht viel, aber immerhin für meine "Mainstreamhardware".


----------



## MasterScorpion (20. Juli 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Du hättest weit mehr machen können wenn Du einen anderen Treiber genommen hättest. Alleine der CPU-Score vom AM3 sagt einiges aus.



wusste ich ja nicht bis du es gesagt hattest außerdem komm ich mit der CPU nicht höher sonst könnte man natürlich einiges noch reißen

lg


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Juli 2009)

Mit mehr CPU Takt bekommst du da auch nicht mehr Punkte, bei der Karten bist du selbst mit "nur" 4GHz komplett GPU limitiert.
Optimiere lieber ein wenig mit dem RivaTuner oder probier ein paar andere Treiber.


----------



## rande (20. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> wie geht das mit den HWBOT punkten?=


der frage will ich mich mal anschließen...


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juli 2009)

rande schrieb:


> der frage will ich mich mal anschließen...



zum einen  gibt es hier eine Einleitung für HWBot http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

oder kurz gesagt:
es gibt sowohl für Grafikkarten als auch Prozessoren Benchmarks. Punkte gibt es wenn du bei deiner Grafikkarte/Prozessor unter den besten 20. bist (hardware Points) - häufig bei alter Hardware  und globale Punkte gibt es, wenn du bei einem Benchmark unter den besten 500 weltweit bist (meist nur mit neuster Hardware)

Hoffe die Frage ist damit geklärt


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

^^hier ...sollte alles drinstehen was ihr wissen müßt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


dann laßt mal gehen und willkommen 

Edit:zu langsam....


----------



## MasterScorpion (20. Juli 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Mit mehr CPU Takt bekommst du da auch nicht mehr Punkte, bei der Karten bist du selbst mit "nur" 4GHz komplett GPU limitiert.
> Optimiere lieber ein wenig mit dem RivaTuner oder probier ein paar andere Treiber.




ich weiß aber dan gibt es wenigstens mehr cpu punkte und damit steigt doch die endsumme siehe McZonk bei der karte

Geforce 6610 XL

lg


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Juli 2009)

Sagen wir mal so, deine CPU Punktzahl ist auch viel zu niedrig für den Takt, selbst mit einem E4400 auf ~3GHz hatte ich schon 15k-19k. Vielleicht ist der Test bei dir irgendwo eingebrochen oder du hast ein anderes Problem mit deinem System.
Ansonsten sollten wohl auch 80k Punkte möglich sein wenn man sich die anderen Ergebnisse so anschaut.


----------



## Alriin (21. Juli 2009)

Das ist ein Treiberproblem. Der 185.85 hat das z.B.


----------



## Masterwana (21. Juli 2009)

So hab gestern noch mal meine X1700 durch Aquamark gejagt. - Wieder 2 Punkte mehr.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sollte es bald auch wieder Punkte geben(muss noch geadded werden von Turrican)

Den Onboardchip gat keiner --> 10 Punkte

Und noch ein PCMark 05 Ergebniss mit einem E2200 (0,4 Punkte)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

Punkteaufbau! 

Am 11.08 steig ja meine DICE60kg Session da müssen punkte her hab einen E8600 udn bin mir am überlegen ob ich noch ein E6300 die neue version holen soll. Sonstige HArdware 4890 Toxic X1300 Pro 6200 LE 8600GTS. Was meint ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^Dann lass es mal krachen....aber bei der 4890er wird es schwierig ohne i7 außer im 03er


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2009)

So bin jetzt auch neu dabei und hab 13,3 Punkte mitgebracht!
Ist zwar nicht viel aber kleinvieh macht ja auch mist!


MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Punkteaufbau!
> 
> Am 11.08 steig ja meine DICE60kg Session da müssen punkte her hab einen E8600 udn bin mir am überlegen ob ich noch ein E6300 die neue version holen soll. Sonstige HArdware 4890 Toxic X1300 Pro 6200 LE 8600GTS. Was meint ihr?



Oh oh, auf die 8600GTS bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Oh oh, auf die 8600GTS bin ich aber gespannt



Hab die Tage on Air 765/1065/1700 geschafft. Vllt. noch ne VoltMod hab aber sowas noch nie gemacht! Brüchte bisschen hilfe^^


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Nur wens geht^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

^^Hi hi, ich habe eine von XFX ohne Mods, naja außer nen anderen Lüfter drauf! 
Kannst ja in meiner Sig o. bei HWBot bei den 8600er reinschauen  da siehste mal was mit der geht.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hi hi, ich habe eine von XFX ohne Mods, naja außer nen anderen Lüfter drauf!
> Kannst ja in meiner Sig o. bei HWBot bei den 8600er reinschauen  da siehste mal was mit der geht.



Danke würde gern mal ein richtigen Voltmod machen. Kann mir da wer helfen!?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

8600gts vmod - Google-Suche 

oder hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/5936-palit-8600-gt-sonic-voltmod.html http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/22887-hilfe-8600gt-512mb-ddr2-voltmod.html SUFU FTW!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 8600gts vmod - Google-Suche
> 
> oder hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/5936-palit-8600-gt-sonic-voltmod.html http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/22887-hilfe-8600gt-512mb-ddr2-voltmod.html SUFU FTW!!!



Danke gibts die speziell für jede karte anders Also für ne Asus und ne leadtek 8600GTS?


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juli 2009)

Gilt für alle mit dem gleichen PCB!


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Diese hier ist es. Leadtek - We make dreams a reality

Könnte ich da auch ein 6pin an löten!?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2009)

_In total, 49 results have changed in rank or points, causing you to *gain 206.7 hwboints*  in the past 7 days. Click here to view a a detailed list. _

Noch 1pkt und wir haben Madshrimps Belgium OC Team!!


----------



## theLamer (27. Juli 2009)

Geile Sache! So viele Punkte hätte ich nun auch nicht erwartet...


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2009)

@der8auer

Glückwunsch zum Hardware Master 

1Punkt ?....kein Prob....moment


----------



## theLamer (27. Juli 2009)

0,3 sind es sogar nur


----------



## Masterwana (27. Juli 2009)

jetzt haben wir die Belgier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hab ich letzte woche ne FX5300 nach nur 2 Runs übern Jordan gejagt


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juli 2009)

In zwei wochen kann ich vllt. auch paar punkte zu beisteuer in Team^^ Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Deadhunter (27. Juli 2009)

hm wie kann man den mit Punkten helfen? 

sys steht unten. (würde noch was aus den grakas für euch kizeln)


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2009)

Hier sollten alle infos drin sein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## Deadhunter (27. Juli 2009)

öhm sry aber wie heißt den das team genau? 

nur PCGames? ... finde leider kein PC GAMES HARDWARE

EDIT: auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein KORN


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2009)

^^PC Games Hardware


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juli 2009)

PC Games Hardware
Bitte schön


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2009)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> hm wie kann man den mit Punkten helfen?
> 
> sys steht unten. (würde noch was aus den grakas für euch kizeln)



Sehr gerne 

Mit deinem System sind 100%ig ein paar Punkte drin! Am besten alle Benchmarks, welche bei HWBot.org vertreten sind, mal benchen


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juli 2009)

Zu mir wird nix gesagt


----------



## Masterwana (27. Juli 2009)

*@ CrashStyle:* Du sagst es einfach zu oft...


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Zu mir wird nix gesagt





go go go ))) dann bis nächste woche. aber dann  mit 30.000 Punkten  

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2009)

Hey.

Ich hab ein Problem. Ich habe bei der letzten Session cpu-z validationen gemacht und diese aber auf der Festplatte gespeichert. Paar stunden später habe ich dann ein neues Os auf die Platte gespielt und die validation vergessen.
Gibt es einen Möglichkeit diese wieder zu finden?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn du die Platte formatiert und überschrieben hast wohl nicht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2009)

ich habs eben nur schnell formatiert und hoffe das dort noch was übrig bleibt.^^

Programm zur datenretung gibt es doch bestimmt?

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Das wär ein 4 Punkte Screen^^


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2009)

Das wird leider nichts bringen!
Die Daten und die schönen Punkte sind weg


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juli 2009)

Ist zwar ein anderes Forum aber schau mal hier vorbei.
Datenrettung - ForumBase
Was du mit Fiona&Co nicht retten kannst ist wohl für immer verloren.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vorige Tage meine ersten Ergebnisse im HWBot hochgeladen - und ganze *0.9 Punkte* fürs PCGH-Team abgestaubt. 

Danke für die Blumen..


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist  Weiter so 

Mach am besten mal alle Benchmarks duch


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Kleinvieh macht auch Mist  Weiter so
> 
> Mach am besten mal alle Benchmarks duch


 
Joh, werde ich machen, im Moment habe ich sowieso nur eine uralte Radeon X300 drin, sobald am Freitag meine HD4890 + Accelero S1 R2 & 2x 80mm Lüftern kommt, geht die Post ab. 

Ich habe allerdings auch Probleme mit Board/ CPU, vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch mal hier reinschauen, womöglich hat ja jemand 'ne Idee..


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

Gerade mit so alter Hardware wie die X300 kannst du leicht Punkte machen  Also Benchen benchen benchen!!


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gerade mit so alter Hardware wie die X300 kannst du leicht Punkte machen  Also Benchen benchen benchen!!


 
Okay, okay, ich ergebe mich. 
Heute abend wird dann wohl mal wieder durchgemacht..


----------



## Deadhunter (29. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr mit bitte helfen.

wollte fürs team mehr punkte rauskitzel, aber ihrgend wie will mein i7 und meine beiden gtx 275 nur max 21838 von sich geben. könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen was ich noch machen könnte.

,mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt, mit alter Hardware kannst du echt mehr reißen als mit neuer!
Konnte meine Punkte auch "leider nur" mit meiner 8600GT und X800 holen!

Bei neuer reichen meine Mittel nicht mehr aus 
*Lukü*


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juli 2009)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> aber ihrgend wie will mein i7 und meine beiden gtx 275 nur max 21838 von sich geben.



Ich bin nicht so beleckt in SLI, aber kann es sein das du beide Karten seperat
takten musst?


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

Nein. Karten mit unterschiedlichem Takt würden gar nicht laufen. Wenn du übertaktest wird immer von beiden Karten gleichzeitig der Takt angehoben.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2009)

Also, mit der X300 wirds nichts mehr, sie scheint Probleme mit Win7 zu haben, oder sie ist einfach durch 5 Jahre 24/7 enorm geschwächt - da muss ich mich ein anderes Mal dransetzen.


----------



## 8ykrid (31. Juli 2009)

Ich steh in der Zeitung^^

Die neue PCGH Extreme ... Platz 45 

@der 8auer
 deswegen bin ich auch mutiviert^^...und ich bestell bei dir vom nächsten Bafög nen POT!


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2009)

Hehe ja so fängt das an 

Gerne


----------



## 8ykrid (31. Juli 2009)

Denk ich mir^^ aber bei der Quali! gerne!
langsam sammelt sich Hardware an, die gebencht werden will^^ hab gestern ne Biostar T-Series TP45 HP bestellt und noch 2 ****** C2D über ebay erstanden^^
Bockt mich immer mehr die bencherei^^... 
nen Lottogewinn und der/mehrere Weltrecorde würden uns/dem Team gehören! Und nicht mehr K!ngp!in !*lol*


----------



## mAlkAv (1. August 2009)

Naja, Geld allein ist auch nicht alles beim benchen


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Jep. Selbst das teuerste System ist noch lange keine Freikarte für die top 10!


----------



## Masterwana (1. August 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Ich steh in der Zeitung^^
> 
> Die neue PCGH Extreme ... Platz 45



Ich auch, auf Platz 29!

Ja macht echt Bock mit der Bencherei. 
Hab mir vor kurzem auch ne GraKa (Geforce FX5300) nur zum benchen geholt, nur leider durch nen blöden fehler geschrottet, naja muss wohl was neues her.
Würd ja gerne mal mein Sys unter Dice setzen, aber irgend wie findet hier in der nähe nie ein Benchevent statt.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jep. Selbst das teuerste System ist noch lange keine Freikarte für die top 10!


 
Aber es erhöht deine Chancen ungemein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. August 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Platz ich in der Zeitung stehe?


----------



## Masterwana (1. August 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen auf welchen Platz ich in der Zeitung stehe?



12. mit 165,6 Punkten


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. August 2009)

^^Ok, danke.


----------



## 8ykrid (1. August 2009)

@whoosa
Stimmt, das mit den Chancen erhöhen!

Ich weiß wie weh es tut ne 240€ teure Graka zu schrotten^^, letzte Woche Dienstag ist meine GTX260 abgeraucht


----------



## CrashStyle (1. August 2009)

Ja das tut weh! Des halb überleg ich mir noch ob ich meine neue 4890 Toxic benchen soll!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. August 2009)

auf welchen platz steh ich^^?


frag nur, weil ich im juli gebencht habe(+90 Punkte) und ob diese schon mit drin sind. Jetzt bin ich elfter. und im heft?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (1. August 2009)

In der eXtreme gab es diesmal eine ganze Seite für HWbot, inkl. Teamrekorde. Leider hat da jemand die PCMarks bzw. Sisoftsandra ausgelassen.


----------



## theLamer (1. August 2009)

Wenn ihr schon dabei seid.... auf welchen Platz bin ich eigentlich? Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die neueste PCGHX Print zu kaufen...


----------



## Alriin (1. August 2009)

Platz 8


----------



## 8ykrid (1. August 2009)

@eiswolf
immer noch 11. in der print mit 178,4 p


----------



## Schnitzel (1. August 2009)

Schon gesehen?
Wir sind 14.
hwbot.org - Team Hall Of Fame.

OC Forums hat wohl ein potentes Mitglied eingebüßt.
OC Forums


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Sehr schön  Schon sind wir HWLuxx wieder dicht auf den Fersen!


----------



## 8ykrid (1. August 2009)

Sind noch 588,2 Pkt. bis Luxx^^


----------



## Walhalla (1. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs, hab heute 14 Punkte aus einem Notebook rausholen können. Besser als nichts. Los jetzt wir holen uns die Hardwareluxx-Combo...


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2009)

@ Wahalla: HW tauschen wäre genial, ist ja erlaubt, wenn die HW dauerhaft den Besitzer wechselt... hast ne Nachricht bekommen.

Nach Drage kann ich ja soagar mit dem Rad fahren


----------



## Lippokratis (4. August 2009)

Jungs was'n los?
Die Woche waren ja nur wenige aktiv am Benchen ( incl. mir  ca. 90 Punkte). Irgendwie ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. wir stehen seit gut einer Woche knapp vor 6000 Punkten, aber wenn ich 10 Punkte pro Tag hole verliert das Team die gleich wieder.Frustrierend. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf die EOS, da wird der Abstand zu den Luxxen hoffentlich kleiner.

PS: 500 HW Points




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2009)

^^Ich sammel gerade und hole dann zum Überraschungsschlag aus.

Und mir graut es schon vorm abladen 
2900 GT
x 1950 pro Cf
7900 GS
4850x2
4850x2 Cf
8400 GS SLI update

Und da mein Q9650 sich jetzt entschieden hat doch auf 4,5 Ghz(bisher 4,125Ghz) zu gehen habe ich noch eine Menge arbeit vor mir

Da sollten noch ein paar pünktchen drin sein.

@Lippokratis 
Glückwunsch zu den 500 Hardwarepoints


----------



## Walhalla (5. August 2009)

So sah es am 05.08. um 00:44 Uhr aus:

PC Games Hardware   5999,9 Punkte

Nun musste ich warten bis die Crew mir meine letzten 1,5 Punkte für meine heutigen Ergebnisse gegeben hatte. (Wprime1024 für meinen x7800).

um 01:30  sah es dann so aus. Glückwunsch uns allen zu der *6000*er Marke

Mal sehen, wie lange das hält.......


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2009)

Yeah sehr schön  Immer weiter


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2009)

So vorgestern wieder ca 5 punkte fürs Team und meine ertsen Globalpoints!
Villt gibs heute Abend noch ein paar Punkte fürs Team(E6750@PCMark05)

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

Vllt. Kommen die tage noch paar punkte von $Lil Phil$ und mir.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar Punkte abgeladen.......51,7


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. August 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage wie komme ich am einfachsten an Punkte. OCn ist mir kla, aber bei welchen Benchmark Programmen könnte ich an Punkte kommen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2009)

Hmm, 3D-Marks mit Multi GPU's (starkes Grundsystem vorausgesetzt) da gibt's ganz schnell viele Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

@FortunaGamer
Einfach ?.......das geht nicht 

Mach einfach alle Benchmarks die es gibt und schau was bei rumkommt mit deiner jetzigen Hardware.

Edit. 400er Marke geknackt


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. August 2009)

Ich versuch mal irgent wo eine uralte PCI-E Karte herzu bekommen damit wäre doch dann Punkte möglich.


----------



## Alriin (11. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Edit. 400er Marke geknackt


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. September 2009)

Endlich haben wir die 7.000 geknackt und HWluxx ist wieder nur noch 400Pkt. weg.


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

Ja noch 40pkt und wir lassen das nächste Team hinter uns


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2009)

^^mal schauen wie sich mein Dual auf dem Board unter Luft macht....denke dank DDR 3 kann ich heute noch ein paar Aquas verbessern


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2009)

Wenn mein Pot erstmal da ist bekommt mein X4 955Be erstmal richtig Feuer unterm Arsch und ich denke damit lassen sich bestimmt ein par Punkte fürs Team holen!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. September 2009)

Ich könnte noch ein paar Punkte holen, wenn es eine Möglichkeit Intel Grafikchipsätze zu übertakten?

Hat jemand den SetFsb für einen fujitsu siemens Lifebook E-Series?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (9. September 2009)

Oft braucht man so Notebooks gar nicht zu übertakten. Nur neues BS drauf und richtige Settings einstellen und passt. Bringt immer ein paar Pünktchen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2009)

Carsten hat mal vor einiger Zeit ein Tool für Intel-IGP-OC verlinkt. Falls du den Beitrag nicht finden solltest, kannst du ihn per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Eifelsniper (9. September 2009)

puha meine ersten 100 Points auf gehts richtung 200


----------



## Alriin (9. September 2009)

Sehr brav! Immer schön weiter so.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. September 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> puha meine ersten 100 Points auf gehts richtung 200


Glückwunsch.
Dann muss ich mich ja sputen damit ich nicht überrollt werde.


----------



## Eifelsniper (9. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Dann muss ich mich ja sputen damit ich nicht überrollt werde.



dann mach dich vom Acker ...morgen gehts weiter

Dont call it Schnitzel!*lol*


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. September 2009)

ich bin heut knapp an den 10Pkt vorbei. 

Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, es lohnt sich Bürohw zu benchen. 
Ich hab heut den Athlon 64X2 4800+ (Brisbane) aus dem PC meines Vaters mal ein wenig angefeuert und prompt 5Pkt geholt, weil der nicht ein mal mit Ln2 bzw. Dice gebencht wurde. 5. Platz in Wprime und erster in PC Mark Vantage (wieso gibts dafür bitte keine Punkte???).
Naja im PC meiner Schwester sitzt noch ein 4200+ ich glaub den befeuer ich auch noch mal ein bissel. 

Und meinen alten Sempron (Sockel 754) benche ich auch noch mal, leider hat das billig Board keine OC funktionen im BIOS. Tuts da eigentlich auch irgendein Tool unter Windows?
Die alte Geforce 6200 AGP macht leider nur noch Standart Takt (Ergebniss meiner ersten OC Gehversucher vor 2-3 Jahren)

Naja, die 10Pkt schaff ich schon noch.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Naja, die 10Pkt schaff ich schon noch.


 
Immer schön dranbleiben und dann klappt das mit den 10pkt schon!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. September 2009)

Ich heiße zwar nicht Carsten S., aber einen Link zu dem Tool habe ich nun doch parat: GMABooster :: Home


@Autokiller: Für Sockel-754-OC Clockgen und/oder Setfsb, dazu Central Brain Identifier und A64 Tweaker.


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Uns fehlen noch 4 Punkte, hab ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## Eifelsniper (10. September 2009)

die haben sich aus dem staub gemacht


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Neee... die haben sich einfach einen an Board geholt der so ca. 300 Punkte hatte.


----------



## Eifelsniper (10. September 2009)

das ist zurückhaltend ausgedrückt "Blöd"


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

So wie es für mich aussieht hatten die einen Inaktiven Member. Seine Punkte könnten theoretisch gereicht haben. Keine Ahnung ob das so abgelaufen ist.
Ist auch egal. Wir holen die so und so ein! Ausserdem ist unser Primärziel ja HardwareLuxx.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. September 2009)

Das ist doch sch....e! Kaum sind wir drann und schon wird da ein neuer Bencher eingekauft und schon müssen wir wieder ordentlich nachlegen.
Kaufen wir uns doch auch einen ein


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Wartet einfach ein wenig ab... der8auer, True und ich werden in den nächsten Wochen ein paar ganz böse Ergebnisse abliefern. Wenn wir also alle fleißig benchen, holen wir nicht nur die Polen, sondern auch gleich Luxx ein.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wartet einfach ein wenig ab... der8auer, True und ich werden in den nächsten Wochen ein paar ganz böse Ergebnisse abliefern. Wenn wir also alle fleißig benchen, holen wir nicht nur die Polen, sondern auch gleich Luxx ein.


 
Da habt ihr euch aber ganzschön was vorgenommen! Also klotzen, nicht kleckern!


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Naja, ist auch nicht ganz billig der Scherz.
Xeon W3520
EVGA X58 Classified
OCZ Intel Extreme Dimm Kit 3GB


----------



## Schnitzel (10. September 2009)

Du bist bescheuert.
Aber ich bin auch bald soweit.


----------



## Eifelsniper (10. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Du bist bescheuert.
> .



LOL

Ja wir haben halt ein Teures Hobby 

Meine Frau schlägt mich auch Bald


----------



## Icke&Er (10. September 2009)

Mit dem Hobby sind wir alle bescheuert!

Wir schrauben uns einen Alutrichter aufs Board und hauen da Trockeneis und Flüssigkeiten mit minus200 Grad rein!
Aber wer will schon normal sein


----------



## speddy411 (10. September 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Aber wer will schon normal sein



Ich finde das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Naja, ist auch nicht ganz billig der Scherz.
> Xeon W3520
> EVGA X58 Classified
> OCZ Intel Extreme Dimm Kit 3GB



So soll es sein  

Jedem sein Hobby  

Damit kannst du dann ordentlich global Points holen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Naja, ist auch nicht ganz billig der Scherz.
> Xeon W3520
> EVGA X58 Classified
> OCZ Intel Extreme Dimm Kit 3GB


Oh man alles was recht ist, aber hast du dir das echt nur zum benchen geholt oder findet die HW auch noch woanders Verwendung?

Wenn ich Dagobert Duck hieße würd ichs hier auch mal richtig krachen lassen, aber als armer Schüler....

Naja dann hol mal ordentlich Punkte!


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Naja, ist auch nicht ganz billig der Scherz.
> Xeon W3520
> EVGA X58 Classified
> OCZ Intel Extreme Dimm Kit 3GB


 
Hihi

Core ? 
Dominator 3GB 2000CL7 GT's 
EVGA X58 4Way SLI Classified

Grakas.....ne ganze Menge 

Damit ihr mal das Ausmaß unseres Wahnsinns erkennen könnt


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Ich wusst gar nicht, wie viel man in einer Brauerei verdienen kann


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2009)

^^Auf jeden Fall zuwenig


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Najaaaaa sagen wir mal nicht genug. 
Aber zu wenig kann man wohl nicht sagen wenn man sich ein Classified 4 Way etc leisten kann^^


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Andere Leute kaufen sich teure Autos oder fahren in Urlaub. Wir benchen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Naja, Urlaub würde ich fürs Benchen nicht streichen, einen Ferrari gegen Audi tauschen schon eher

Naja vllt. sieht man das als Schüler mit dem Geld noch anders.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Andere Leute kaufen sich teure Autos oder fahren in Urlaub. Wir benchen!


 
Tja, nur die Harten kommen in Garten!


----------



## Oliver (11. September 2009)

Wir liegen nur noch 350 Punkte hinter HWL, da geht noch was...


----------



## theLamer (11. September 2009)

Hi, habe heute eine 8400 gs gekauft, um mal wieder richtig was benchen zu können.
Es handelt sich um eine Zotac 8400 gs mit 512 MB.

Suche atm noch einen Voltmod, ansonsten macht es ja keinen Spaß 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/69036-zotac-8400gs-voltmod.html#post1104797

Wenn unter Luft nix geht, muss dann demnächst wohl DICE her, ich werd mich morgen aber erstmal an Vortests ranmachen..

Stay tuned


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2009)

Mjam mjam


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2009)

^^Hihi.....so langsam erahne ich wie gut mein 03er bench mit den zwei 4850erx2 war 

Aber ....mehr davon


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2009)

Ja die ATI HD48x Karten skalieren extrem gut im 03er  Besonders 4 GPUs skalieren bei ATI wesentlich besser als bei Nvidia. Aber egal. Punkte sind Punkte 

Habe damit die 400er Marke bei den HWBoints durch.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe damit die 400er Marke bei den HWBoints durch.


 
Respekt!
Immer weiter so! Dann kannst du ja die nächsten 400 mit ATI holen


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2009)

Öhm - Nö 

Mit den HD58xx dann vielleicht  Als nächstes stehen 3x GTX260 unter LN2 an. Dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Öhm - Nö
> 
> Mit den HD58xx dann vielleicht  Als nächstes stehen 3x GTX260 unter LN2 an. Dann schauen wir weiter


 
Bist also wirklich nicht so der ATI Freund wa?

Bei 3x 260GTX @ LN2 haste aber ganzschön was nachzufüllen wa
Das artet ja fast in Arbeit aus


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2009)

Ja und mit VMod und OCP Mod an allen 3 Karten hat man ordentlich was zu tun. Fehlt nur noch der Northbridge-Pot 

Naja hat mit Fan oder sonstigem nichts zu tun. Ich benche schon seit Jahren nur mit Nvidia und habe einfach mehr Erfahrung damit


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2009)

Da dieser Thread mittlerweile auch stark vom Thema abgewichen ist und dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-163.html stark ähnelt habe ich mich entschlossen hier zu zu machen.

Bitte im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-163.html weiterposten.

Gruß
Roman


----------

